# Death's Maquerade



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 18, 2007)

*Death's Masquerade*

Holocaust Hideout:
Yoko Ono: More Than a Beatle?s Widow

The legend

Long ago, 1199 years to be exact, there was a time when even the cruelest villains were afraid of that day.  The day of which almost five hundred demonic humans went on a killing spree for their own amusement.  This was the moment of when time had stopped and all eyes were fixed on their own survival.  More than 2/3 of the Earth's population was wiped on this day of Hell.  This day was known as Death's Maquerade.

It is called Death's Masquerade only because the demonic humans were wearing masquerade masks.

When the sun rose, making a new day begin, the demonic humans vanished and the world had no proof of such a condemned day.  Not a living survivor remembered this day.  It was as if it never happened.  Those that have died were forgotten and their bodies vanished as well as the demonic humans.

Now, only six weeks until the anniversary...until time repeats itself...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 18, 2007)

It begins...

Naruto walked down the streets of Konoha.  It was raining.  Midnight.  He was hungry.  He saw it: Icharu's Ramen Shop.

Naruto smiled and ran straight towards it.  His hopes high up of having a warm, juicy, delicious bowl of his favorite food, ramen.  Sadly, his hopes were crushed when he saw the lights off and a large sign in Japanese that said, "sorry, closed for remodeling".

"What?!"  His jaw dropped to the floor, sockets wide open enough for the eyes to just roll off.  He started to pull at his own hair, "how they be closed?"  He lowered his head in dissapointment.  Tears began to fall down his face, "why of all times?"  He walked over to the bar and just sat on the stool.  He put his head down and began to sob.
********************

"Hard to believe that that punk holds the key."

Above the building, in front of the ramen shop, stood a man, looking down at the little shinobi.  It was too dark to see him because no lights shown up there.  The man looked down at his right, "ah, here comes that girl..."
********************

Hinata walked down the same street Naruto had walked down.  It had stopped raining but she still wore a hood over her head.  She wrapped her arms around her body, trying to keep herself warm.  A few moments later, she saw a young boy, around the age of fifteen, with an orange jacket and matching pants.  His hair was blonde and his head laid down on the bar of the ramen shop.

"Naruto!" she whispered softly.  Her heart moved faster the moment that she saw him.  She ran over to him, but found out that he was sound asleep.  Her hopes were crushed as well.  But this was her moment; she could do whatever she wanted with him and he would never know.

Her face turned heavily red, she took a deep gulp, and began to move closer to him.  She got closer and closer to his cheek, her hand resting on his back, and her lips began to pucker up.  She was about to kiss him oh, so sweetly when, "RING!"

Naruto immediatly woke up and Hinata moved back a step, her hand still on his back.

Naruto looked up at her with a sleepy look at her eyes, "hey Hinata, whatcha doing here...why is your hand right here?  Did you try to wake me up?"

Hinata's face turned as red as a rose.  Her breathe began to shiver up, her body began to shiver, and the color of her skin began to become pail.  She fainted...


----------



## Pugthug (Feb 18, 2007)

Umm you better change that to wrapped instead of raped..lol Awesome fic can't wait for more Edit: Sorry for some reason it omega posted


----------



## Island in the Sun (Feb 18, 2007)

hehehe, sucks for Hinata.  Who's up there anyways?  

This is pretty good though.  Death's Masquerade...nice name.  Keep it up and I'll be rootin for ya 'Sylum

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocuast Spy


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 18, 2007)

who's up there?  hm...it's so obvious for you.  There are only two spys on this forum.  Oh wait, Gamma got upgrated a month ago.  So don't you know who it is?

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Island in the Sun (Feb 18, 2007)

hehe, now that I see it, You spelled Masquerade wrong.  You forgot the s.

Wait, that's me?!  Damn myself.  *pulls out knife and stabs myself*

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust Spy


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think I can change it now.  All I can do is keep updating this story.

You committed suicide...doesn't matter.  We could allways find a new Spy.  Besides, I never said who the spy was in the story.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 18, 2007)

I like your idea.  Poor Hinata. She sucks so bad at this stuff....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 18, 2007)

Any ideas on what will happen next?  You'll never guess.

~Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 18, 2007)

Uh...The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles will attack? I dunno...they're considered ninjas....aren't they?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 18, 2007)

...O.o

That's...not what I had in mind...I didn't mean that ironic...

~Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 18, 2007)

Hm....I tried....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 19, 2007)

I'd give you reps for trying but sadly, I must spread the word first.

You did come close though.

Symbol- I think you already knew that was you.  I also know that you know how this story goes.  So why bother?

~Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## demon kyuubi (Feb 25, 2007)

hey man,good fic


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 25, 2007)

((O.o this thread died?!))

Wha?

"RING!!!!", the man up in the shadows put the bell back down.  He watched as the both of them started to panick.  He could not hear what they were saying but he knew there was chaos among them.  He saw the girl faint.

"If I must, I'll bring the both of them."  He began to walk towards the light but stopped, "Ambu...they're coming.  Damn.  Next time Kyuubi."  He vanished.
**********************************************************
Naruto looked over Hinata's body.  She was very pretty...it was very tempting for him...no, he couldn't, he wouldn't...but he wanted to soo badly.

Naruto knelt down besides Hinata, combing her hair away from her face.  Should he do it?

Naruto moved in closer and closer and closer.

"Naruto!"

Naruto jumped up, "I didn't do it!  You have no proof!  It was Gaara, I swear!"

"What are you talking about?"  an Anbu official spoke out.  "Naruto, didn't you hear the news?  All citizens have a cerfew ((sp)) at 9:30 sharp!  What are you doing out so late?"  He looked down at the pail Hinata, "and what did you do to her?"

Naruto looked down at Hinata, "I did nothing.  She just fainted."  He looked back up at the Anbu, "besides, I didn't know about a time schedule.  I was just coming to get some ramen, honest!"

Behind that monkey mask, the Anbu raised an eyebrow, "if that's what you say.  Just take her home.  These are dangerous times."

Naruto closed his eyes, "why so?"

He oppened them but only noticed that he/she wasn't there.  He looked down at Hinata, "better take you home."  He picked her up and carried her home all the way.


----------



## inXaXworldXwithout (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, sure, blame Gaara. Nice one.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 25, 2007)

WOOT!
Nice job. I am so gonna put this on my favourites/bookmarks. (Firefox or Internet explorer, w/e)

P.S.
Is this the fic where I write stuff about Kaitar and you put it here? I'm pretty sure it is kuz of the legend and name, but I wanna make sure.

-Kaitar the Naturalist


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 25, 2007)

lol awsome  like it.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 25, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> WOOT!
> Nice job. I am so gonna put this on my favourites/bookmarks. (Firefox or Internet explorer, w/e)
> 
> P.S.
> ...



yes, this is the one that ur in.  I'm just still working on how youre going to act and what scene ur going to be in.

Anyways, glad you all like it.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 25, 2007)

Holocaust
A dark room...

"Symbol, why is it that you don't have our delivery?"  A cold blooded voice called out.

The man up from the shadows stepped up, "Tai, I'm just a spy.  I can't fight any Anbu officials.  Perhaps a jounin but not-"

"I get the point.  It was only one Anbu you idiot!"

"Forgive me, but if there was a fight, there would have been noise, and when there is noise, there will be spectators.  No doubt that more Anbu would have come.  And if I were to carry the both of them I would-"

"-they?"

"Um...yes.  The Kyuubi and his lover.  With both of my arms carrying them, I could not fight and my running is horrible."

A young teenager's voice, "Stop making excuses.  You're worse than Kaitar."

"I have to dissagree with that!"  The young man, Kaitar, spoke out.  "I'm not lazy!  I just like to procrastinate."

Tai broke out, "NO ONE CARES!"  He calmed himself down, "I guess I'll have to go myself.  Gamma, what do you think?"

The one named Gamma stood against the wall.

"No?"  Tai smiled beneath his scarf.  "Leader, Asylum, on your order, I'll go."

The young teannager, who seemed to be the leader, just sat on his chair, "Death's Masquerade is only six weeks away.  We need at least one original member for time to repeat itself."  Asylum fixed his glasses, "if that is what we must do than so be it."

Tai began to leave and Gamma stood up straight.  "However," Asylum interupted, "we don't know the situation well.  How do we know if Midknights aren't there disguised as Anbu?"

Gamma took out a mask from his cloak and put it on.  Tai noticed Gamma and he too took out the mask hidden beneath the scarf and put it on.

"Don't worry," Tai smiled again, "they won't see us."

The too members left the gate.

"And besides," Tai looked back as the gates began to close, "we're Holocaust members."


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 25, 2007)

AWEsome..

Haha it's true...haha procrastination...
Okay, I'm gonna start adding my part to this.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 25, 2007)

NO!  Not this one!  This is MY story.  This is NOT the rp story!  Got it?  *phew*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah....ok then.

What's the rp story then?

I hope I can redeem myself in the next chapter or so...
So far Kaitar seems weak.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 25, 2007)

Not yet.  He's really strong.

Here's what I had in mind:

*Spoiler*: __ 



He fights Kakashi.  Kakashi has no choice but to use the chidori.  When he hits you with it, your body turns into the chidori and you practically tear off his arm.




Or:

*Spoiler*: __ 



When fighting someone, he turns his body into the element he touches, and hits the person who is a few feet away from another spot.  Example: he slams his foot down, a pannel rises, hitting whoever, which is a few feet away.  He can also change his atoms to the substance that he touches and re-arange them in any way, like a weapon.




And:

*Spoiler*: __ 



He can also blend in with any substance and practically walk through walls and travel anywhere (as long as he touches the substance).




Now, do you still think he's weak?

The rp is called "Those of the Condemned".  You're going to have to look for it if you want to post up in it.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 25, 2007)

HOLY SHAIZA!

Lol, I can do Alchemy!
I love the ideas Asylum. Heck if I can do that, I wonder what the others can do.

Haha Kakashi's got nothin' on me!

Praise to you Mighty Leada, and a token of gratitude. *reps

   <---Haha Kakashi

"..."

*merges arm with his metal gauntlet

"DIE!"
 _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

-Kaitar the Naturalist
Holocaust member


----------



## Invisible Phantom (Feb 25, 2007)

What s the holocaust. And what's theese kaitar and gamma.Is this a akatstuki rip-off.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Feb 25, 2007)

Nope, the holocaust is a totally different organization.
Kaitar and Gamma are holocaust members.
Akatsuki's plan is world domination.
Holocaust's plan is...Well, just read the legend


----------



## Invisible Phantom (Feb 25, 2007)

Ok what is the holocaust.(put it in a spoiler tag)


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Feb 25, 2007)

*sigh*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*WE* want to react Death's Masquerade, an event that wiped out 1/3 of the Eath's population.  We need at least one original member from that day to react it.  Why?  I'll tell you later.




Kaitar- if you wanna know what they do, just ask.  Please, one at a time.

~Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 2, 2007)

I've allready typed this one up.  So here it is.  Tai and Gamma...and two unexpected people.
*******************
A Coincidence?

The gates of Konoha

The front gates of Konoha were empty.  There were no watchmen, foreigners, and no ninja around at all.  However, there were two who were entering the large village.  The one on the right was a tall man with blue skin and a large broadsword wrapped around in bandages, on his back.  The one on the left was rather short for his age, but there was nothing significant about this man.  The both wore straw hats that covered their faces and they both wore black cloaks with reds clouds decorated.

"Itachi-sama," the tall man spoke, "how is this going to work?"  He asked, nervous about their mission.

The short man did not look at him, "We go to the location, quickly, and exit the village with it, quickly.  Nothing more."

"But what if they figure we're here?"

"...kill them."

The both walked past the gate and entered the village.
*******************
Roof of builing

A man, wearing a long red scarf looked up at the sky, "It's bright over here, and hot."  He looked at his partner, through his own masquerade mask.

His partner sat down in front of him, "Take off that scarf, you fool."

The one wearing the scarf nodded his head and forgot about it, "How do you suppose we find the young lad?"

*Boom!*  The both of them looked to the right and saw a young boy enter to the rooftop, where they were.

The young boy looked to his left, then to his right, then at the two strangers, "I hope you guys didn't give me this letter."  He held up a peice of paper with some fancy righting on it.

The one with the scarf chuckled, "hmhm, no child, I did nothing.  By the way, do you know a lad named Uzumaki(sp) Naruto?"

The boy's face looked zoned out, "Yeah, that's me...SO WAIT!  YOU ARE THE ONE?!"

The two strangers looked at the other side, right behind Naruto.  They saw two men with straw hats and cloaks with red cloud designs.

"Naruto Uzumaki, you are coming with us."

Naruto turned around, his eyes wide with fear, "y-you!  What are you doing here?"

The one with the scarf stood up, "Itachi and Kisame, correct?"  He looked up at Kisame, "hm...I've seen dog demons, cat people, even lizard men, but never have I seen a fish man.  Did all the good spots get taken?"  He laughed at his own joke.

Kisame grabbed his sword, "You just see how I can slice that head off!"  Kisame charged right at the scarf man.  He stopped right at him, and began to swing his sword.  The man sitting down, looked at Kisame through his own masquerade mask.  *Boom*, the sword made contact.  Kisame looked at the target, who seemed not to be even scratched.  "WHAT?!"

The scarf man looked back at his partner, "did you save me?  You know my head would grow back yes?"

The parter was silent, again.

The one wearing the scarf did not even look back, but dodged another blow of Kisame's sword.  With his back turned now, he elbowed Kisame heavily and sent him flying right by Naruto.  Kisame missed Naruto and slammed to the wall.

Kisame slowly got up, "I'll kill you for that!"

"Kisame," Itachi interupted, "I'll do it.  It seems these are no ordinary opponents."  Itachi looked at the scarf man, "Who are you?"

Behind that scarf, he smiled, "I am the one called Tai the Asassin and my partner is the one called Gamma the Illusionist."

Itachi closed his eyes and began to gain chakra, "The Asassin and the Illusionist...no doubt you are Anbu."

Tai smiled again, "Anbu?  Never.  I have no interest in such pathetic beings."  He looked at Naruto, "if you want to live, stand behind me."  Naruto obbeyed Tai as if he was hypnotic.

Itachi oppened his eyes, showing his Mangekyou Sharingan.  He looked at Tai, straight at his eyes.  Tai smiled again and blinked.  His eyes turned from red to yellow; Naruto had noticed as he passed by Tai.

_"Tsukuyomi!"_  Tai's vision began to turn black.  He did see Kisame stand behind Itachi, smiling.

_"Raiygan!"_  Itachi's eyes were shut and started to bleed.  Itachi fell to the floor on his knees.

Kisame, with eyes wide oppen, did a twenty handsign combo.  _"Water style!  Thousand Ice Needles!"_  Out of the pipes and the sewers bellow everyone, one thousand ice needles surrounded Tai.  In onle a second, they all began to head straight towards him.

_"Raiygan!"_  Naruto saw at lightning fast speed, Tai's arms moved so fast, they looked as if they dissappeared.  Naruto saw that the needles were being deflected at such a fast rate.  He noticed that Tai's body was moving all around in a perfect circle.  Needles fell to the floor, Naruto looked right down at one that landed right beside him...there was string attached to it.

The needles were all deflected and Tai, with his arms crossed over his chest, held a thousand string threads in his fingers.  "Naruto," he said, "if you don't want any more wiskers, don't move and inch."  Tai flung his arms out wide, and the needles went flying straight at Kisame and Itachi.

Kisame did a twelve handsign combo, _"Water style, water wall jutsu!"_  A large water wall surrounded both Itachi and Kisame.  The needles hit the wall.  "Why is there more than I summoned?!"  Kisame cried out.

Gamma, now standing next to Tai, spoke softly to Tai and Naruto, "an illusion.  They believe that they see one billion rather than one thousand.  This is the moment of which you don't move."  Gamma closed his eyes.

The water wall dissappeared.  They were looking right at the three.  "They've dissappeared!"  He looked to both directions.

Itachi got up, with his eyes still shut, "then we must retreat.  Kisame, lead me home."

Kisame nodded and put Itachi over his shoulder.  The both jumped the rooftops, leaving the battle field.

Naruto looked up at the both of them, "why didn't they see us?"

Gamma looked down with only his eyes, "another illusion.  We were invisible to them."

Tai smiled, "another fine strategy by you."

"Anbu..."

Tai looked to his left and saw seven Anbu heading right towards them.  When Naruto blinked, the both of them were gone.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 2, 2007)

Nice update.


----------



## Island in the Sun (Mar 2, 2007)

"RRRROOOOOAAAAARRRR!!!!"

I am the one called Symbol the Charmer!  Not even the pits of hell can keep me locked away forever!

Hey, Asylum, o mytie leada!  I likie da storay.  But why did you make me so bad?  *sob*

~Symbol the Charmer
Holocaust Spy


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 2, 2007)

Symbol!  Where have you been?

You're a weak character because of the application you gave me.  Like Kaitar's, I alltered it so you can be a lot stronger, but I couldn't see much inside you.  Unless you can change my mind, you'll allways be a spy.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 3, 2007)

hey?  What happened to Kaitar?  He kept telling me to update...jerk...I still love him.  (ew, perverts!  I ment as a friend!)


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 3, 2007)

Yo! Right here!

Nice update man. Gamma and Tai make a great combo! Physical & Intellectual powers are one hellova team!

Nice job!


----------



## Invisible Phantom (Mar 4, 2007)

I like this fanfic keep up the good work


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 4, 2007)

basic info

Asylum the Dreamer:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can create any reality that he chooses




Tai the Asassin:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Speed of sound.  Raiygan ability that make his three times faster; mirrors any illusion




Gamma the Illusionist:

*Spoiler*: __ 



torture even the strongest of minds.  Creates hollucinations(sp).  Legendary 11 tailed wolf.




Arrixam the Saint:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Co-leader.  Creates any weapon of choice, even customized.  Demonic form.  Angelic form that can take the souls of any being.




Aerion the Magician:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Master magician.  Summons Juat and Zoux; phoenix god and dragon god.




Vance the Sniper:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Advanced weaponist.  Bijuu sealed away (scorpion; unkown on how many tails).




Kaitar the Naturalist:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Can rearrange atoms into any form or subtance and merges body with substance that he touches (except for living tissue).




Symbol the Charmer:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Master musician.  Uses music to mess with people's emotions and actions.  Can use sound waves to slice or push opponents.




did I forget anyone?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 5, 2007)

Nope, that looks like every one. Oh yea, don't forget, I can merge my body with anything I touch, except living tissue. (No, not kleenex. )


----------



## Devon 123 (Mar 5, 2007)

Asylum your pretty awsome.

I think you have a potetial of a mad scientist.

We should talk about world dominat- i mean hot dogs


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 6, 2007)

me and world domination?!  Ha!  Why rule a world that is infested with humans?  I wanto kill them all, not be their ruler.

Kaitar-ya, I'll fix it.  BTW, I'm trying to draw pictures on what the team looks like...it'll be out in about a few months... I'm no A-class drawer k?  Keep in touch though

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 9, 2007)

Midknights

Outside Gates

Tai and Gamma paused for a second, bent their knees and took another massive jump.

Tai, behind that black and white mask, asked Gamma, "Why did we have to run from 'Anbu'?!"

Gamma, still in mid-air, answered back, "Five out of eleven are soldiers of the light."

Tai landed on the river water, "Five Midknights?!  Are you sure?!"

Gamma finally landed right next to him, "there were three when we left, then more came."  He looked to the back, "and they are persuing us as we speak."

Tai took off his mask and put it away under his scarf.  "Do you think we can take on all of them?"  There was fear inside of him.

Gamma did not speak.

There was a long pause...

Finally, he looked up at the in-human asassin.

Tai smiled, "oh, a plan that you have?"
****************

The twelve Anbu were either sprinting or practically flying in order to catch up to their suspects.

"There they are!"  One cried out.

All twelve saw the two suspects, Tai and Gamma, and formed a circle around them.

Tai looked around the Anbu, "so...which one of you is an Anbu and which one of you is a Midknight?"

Tai raised up his metalic claws to the nearest Anbu official.

An Anbu, in a monkey mask, spoke out with great authority, "We don't know who you are, but we have reason to believe that you were the ones who attacked Uzumaki Naruto."

Gamma stayed quiet and Tai merely chuckled.

"They are the ones called Tai the Asassin and Gamma the Illusionist!"  One Anbu cried out.

"They are two of the fifteen elite members of Holocaust!"  Another cried out.

"They must be stopped now!"  Another spoke.

"We, Midknights shall do it!"  Another.

"I am afraid that you Anbu are not required to get into our affairs."  The last Midknight spoke.

As the fifth Midknight spoke out, all the real Anbu members collapsed to the floor, dead.

Tai looked up at the remaining Anbu...Midknights, "heheheh, you five are quite sad.  Killing an officer when he/she was doing their duty.  So now, let's just end this now and get it over with."

"With pleasure."  The leader spoke out.

Tai charged right at one of the Midknights with such great speed and force.
_*tick, tick, tick*_, the noise of a clock ticking filled Tai's mind and his body slowed down from 85 mph to only 12 mph.
A Midknight ran up to Tai- Tai tried to dodge it- and kicked him severely across the river.  Tai bounced a little but regained his stance.

"Watch!"  He cried out, "I should have known you would be here!"

The Midknight known as Watch smiled and revealed his face, "Tai, you are no match for me without that speed and strength of yours."

At that moment, Gamma swerved right in front of Watch and stared at him right at his eyes.

Another Midknight pushed Watch out of the way and starred back at Gamma.  Gamma held his head from an immediatly strong head-ache.  "Damn, Hypno.  You too...?"

The Midknight known as Hypno took of his mask and revealed himself, "of course!  I knew you idiots were comming all along."

Gamma closed his eyes and tried to focus.  Five clones (halucinations) formed right around Gamma and they began to swerve around as if Gamma was trying to shuffle himself.

A third Midknight took out a cresent shaped boomerang and flung it right at Tai.  Tai looked right at it...he noticed that it was hypnotizing and that it could not be blocked.  "Gamma!"  He cried out.

All five clones of Gammas ran right in front of the boomerang, blocking Tai's view from it.  Tai was no longer hypnotized and he jumped right in time before the boomerang could strike him.  He saw that it swerved, cut down the trees in its path and went right back to its owner.  "Shave..."  Tai whispered.

The Midknight known as Shave took off his mask, "hyak!  Of course it's may!  Who else would it bay?"

Tai's eyes twitched; oh how he hated that acsent of his.

The two Holocaust members had driven out the Midknights far away from the Anbu bodies...perfect.

Two dead bodies got up and dashed away at increadible speed.

The Midkinghts saw this but looked back at Tai and Gamma.  Tai waved his hand, "tata,"  he turned into a black cloak and collapsed to the ground, a long with Gamma's body.

Watch looked over to the cloaks, "They disguised themselves as Anbu, then let clones fight and drag us away, then when we were too far away, they escaped...damn that Gamma and his brains."


----------



## molten (Mar 9, 2007)

Would you explain more about the holocaust. Is it a real thing made intro a story? Or did you guys that had already formed a group called holocaust decided to write a fic about yourselves.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 9, 2007)

...I'm getting rather tired of this...I'll just pm this too you.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 9, 2007)

Cool chap man. Keep up the good work. The action sounds little choppy, but then again, I dunno how to fix that.

Keep in touch Leada.
-Kaitar the Nartualist
Holocaust member

P.S.
Heres a +rep for... something... 

When I can.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 22, 2007)

Is the person in your Avatar Tai, Asylum?

-Kaitar the Naturalist
Loyal Holocaust member

P.S.
Your Lemon order will be finished by tonight hopefully. If not, I'll +rep as compensation for the delay.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 23, 2007)

yeah, how'd you know?

*ahem*, I am sadly, the bringer of such bad news.  Last night, I have found out that the one called Symbol the Charmer (Island in the Sun), is no longer here in this world.  His real name was Leo Rodriguez (1990-2007)...he was also my best friend.  I ask now, that we take this moment to keep his meaning here sacred.

In memory of Leo Rodriguez


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 23, 2007)

"..."

Wow... gone from this world huh? May he rest in peace. 

I may not have known him well, but I must ask everyone who reads this Asylum's post about Symbol, to pray for him, that God may grant him everlasting life. I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## Devon 123 (Mar 23, 2007)

Even if he was involved in 'killing all humanity"

May he rest in peace. May god give his grace to him. 

(He died at the age of young 17)


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll miss him more...he lived right down the street from me.  He was my best bud and my childhood friend.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know how you feel, but it obviously is heartbreaking.

He died, it sucked, and we pray.

In honour of our fallen Holocaust member, I'm gonna add to "Those of the Condemned." It will be a special on how a valued member, Symbol the charmer, fell and will always be remembered.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Mar 24, 2007)

I'll be honest with you guys.  Leo was more valued, to me, more than my entire family.  What I hate the most is that his parents flat out told me the whole story and yet, they did not cry at all.  They make me sick.  And his little brother, the age of 3, asked, "When is Leo wake?"  Do you have any idea what the mother said?  "Leo is dead, honey.  He won't wake up."

I flat out yelled at her and even cursed right in her face.  Damn.  I don't even know what to say anymore.  One member, from my original forum, made the sig that says, "Im loving memory of Leo Rodriguez."  I love whoever made this.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 3, 2007)

Our Mission...

A dark room

With his legs crossed, his glasses hung low, and his eyes glued to the mini-game that he had just created, Asylum had no care as to whatever happened to Tai or Gamma.  He looked as if he had completely forgotten about them.  He most likely did.

Arrixam, with his back against the wall, threw sever kunai into the air and attempted to juggle them with no effort at all.  He threw up more and more.

Kaitar was mearly watching Arrixam do his little tricks and wondered continuously on why he couldn't do such a thing.

Vance was sitting in the little corner, attempting to perfect his sniper that Arrixam had helped to make.  It was perfect enough but Vance couldn't accept it.

_Screeeeeech!_  All eyes (except for Asylum's) turned to the noise only to see Tai and Gamma entering the dark terrain.  The gates closed with the same obnoxious noise that nearly cracked Asylum's glasses.

Tai ran up to Asylum's throne and threw himself to the floor.  Tai was on his knees and it looked as if he was trying to catch his own breath.  He got up, stumbled against the wall beside him, and attempted to tear off his scarf and mask.  He flung his body in many directions attempting to get even the smallest speck of air.

Arrixam saw what was happening but prefered to watch like everyone else.

"Someone make him stop," Asylum commanded in arrogance.  He merely wanted the distraction to end.

Arrixam took his sweet time walking over to the dying Assassin.  Arrixam's left arm was behind his back and a large dagger was being held onto with his right hand.  _Swoosh!  Slash!_  In just a split second, Tai's scarf and mask was cut in have vertically.

Tai's breathing slowly came back.

Arrixam threw one of Tai's spare scarf.

"Well?  How did it go?"  Asylum asked not even taking his eyes off of his game.

"We-gasp-were ambushed-gasp-by-gasp-Midknights-gasp."  Tai's voice was weak and small.  All of the Holocaust members (Vance and Kaitar only) were shocked on how weak Tai was at this time.

Asylum finally looked down at his fellow member.  "So, athsma sucks no?"

Tai finally stood up straight in his normal mood, "what happened to that little game of your's?  Or did you finally realize that I am more important to you than some human product?"

Asylum smiled, "one, I made it.  And two, the batteries died so I didn't have a choice."

Tai was about to argue about how the fact that since Asylum made it, he could have made more batteries, but the gates oppened up again.

_Scrrrreeeeecccchhhh!_

"SOMEONE SHUT THAT F*****ING DOOR!"  Arrixam shouted out.

_Slam!_  The gates, as if they were alive, shut tight as soon as Arrixam made his command.

Two Holocaust members walked into the dark room.  One was the one called Aerion the Magician and the other was the one known as Symbol the Charmer.

"Greetings Lord Asylum,"  Aerion grunted.  He had still hated Asylum for killing a certain someone.  "I have brought great news-" he muttered out "-but this idea is certainly stupid."

Symbol played his guitar in hopes that Asylum didn't hear Aerion's comment.  However, he did but Asylum was too lazy to do anything.

Aerion continued, "Are you ready for the most spectacular party in all of Konoha and that one...sand village?"

Everyone was quiet.

"Er...so then."  Aerion got nervous, "*ahem* why don't we just get it over with?"

Asylum sat up straight on his throne, "I have allready ordered several other Holocaust members.  We have to receive the package and get out a-s-a...P!  Now than, I have a special announcment."

The room got even more silent.

"Kaitar!"

The one known as Kaitar took a step back, "I DIDN'T DO IT!!!!"

"We know, it was Symbol."

Symbol shook his head saying, "what?"

Asylum continued, "You have been incredably(sp) loyal to us and to me.  But most of all, me.  Are you ready to become an elite member?"

A childish face grew on Kaitar.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 5, 2007)

It is that time again on which only a few recruits shall be chosen on becoming Holocaust members.  Sir Arrixam, Tai, and I have been discussing on the application.  And so here it is.



> Name:
> Codename: (we give this to you after or if you are chosen)
> Abilities:
> Appearance:
> ...



We can only accept 2-3 members.  And so let the auditions begin.


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Application*

Name: Yordey
Codename: Cythose the Reaper

Abilities: Sucks life out of surrounding area. Can Revive the Dead if Death was recent and controls them.

Appearance: Black Hair, Teal Eyes, Skin is Pale White, Height is 4 ft 9in. Blood type old as ice lol.   

Personality: Dark and stoic. Evil sense of Humor
Weakness: Avoid Light at all costs, Can't be healed by Medical jutsu
Other: Weilds a scythe.

Hates Naruto's attitude.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 11, 2007)

Name:Agent_Smith

Codenameronos the Ravager

Abilitiesestroys 30 meters of the surrounding area,can concentrate energy into blade.

Personalityark and Mysterious,does not talk much unless needed.Does not much care about social interaction.

Appearance:Long black hair tied back,hazel eyes,5ft 4 in. tall wears black open trench coat.
Blood Typenknown.

Weakness:Water Styled Techniques.
Other:Weilds a Katana Sword

Hates The Stupid,or those considered stupid.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 11, 2007)

O.o  wow, I allready lost my bet with Arrixam

*ahem* I suppose since you two are the only ones, you are the new members.  Congratulations!

Welcome to the team.

~Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 11, 2007)

Awsome...hey can  Cronos be my partner he seems like my type (Not gay)


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 11, 2007)

This will be cool,so does this have anything to do with the fic?


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 11, 2007)

Probably does... 
what's your character's backround 
so i know what im working with? send me it on naruto forums.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2007)

*sigh* I still cant believe we lost a member even though I just joined as Phantom the master. But it must be hard on Asylum...should we make a thread in his honor...rest in peace Symbol the charmer.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 12, 2007)

I am allready making a fanfic just for him.  Unlike this story (or any other story I have made in here), Symbol's story is one that I shall take my time on and try to attempt to make it perfect.  It is after all in respect for him.

Cythose and Cronos: I suppose if you wish to be partners, you can.  I will make sure to add all the new members into the story.

And yes, this does have to do with the fanfic.  Why?  Ask Arrixam...if you can find him.

Our only rule: you must find and reveal yourselves to other members if you only wish to.

I suppose I should continue this story now...

Start:

Masquerade?  What's that?

Small apartment

All day long, the Anbu asked Naruto, "who were you're attackers?  What did they look like?  Are you hurt in any way?"  It seriously got him in a bad mood.  However, he just sat on his bed, thinking on what had just happened...and why no one ever gave him any missions anymore.

"I mean seriously!  I haven't done a single damn thing all week!  What the heck is a guy supposed to do around here?"

_Knock, knock, tap, tap._  Naruto got out of his own trance and looked out into his hall.  He hoped out of bed and started to walk down the hall.

Tap, tap, tap.

The "knocking" on the door was so quiet it was like that one person didn't want to disturb him.

"Go away!  I'm not going to answer any of you're stupid questions!  So don't even try to bother with it!  Just go back to whatever hole you creeps came from and leave me alone!"

He heard something behind that door of his.  It was not that stupid low tapping noise but something else.

_"Snif, snif, sob."_  He heard it: tears and sobbs.  _"What is that?"_ he pondered.

"Naruto!"  He heard a soft voice cry out throught the door, "all you had to do was say a simple no!  I- _sob_- will hate you for the rest of my life!"

Naruto ran to the door.  Obviously, it wasn't an Anbu but a little kunoichi...but who?

He oppend the door but saw nothing.  He poked his head out, looked to the right...nothing.  He looked to the left and nearly fell off balance.  He saw Hinata run down the corridor, crying her eyes out heavily.  He ran his body out of the entrance but tripped over something.  He quickly looked down and saw a little black fold up book with some funky mask but he didn't pay any attention.

He dashed away towards the crying kunouchi, "Hinata, wait!  I didn't know it was you!"

Hinata was crying her head off far too much to even pay attention at the boy behind him.  She just kept on running like there was no tommarow(sp).

"Hinata!  I'm sorry!  Please, wait up!"  Naruto kept on running after her.

Hinata run the stairway and Naruto pursued her.  Naruto almost tripped on about seven stairs.  He jumped off the railing, landing right in front of her.

Hinata couldn't stop, nor could she see right infront of her with all the tears in her eyes.  She bumped right into him and the both of them fell down the stairs...stair actually.  Naruto fell to the floor with a big, "umph," sound.  He held Hinata close on top of him, softening up the impact for her.

"Let me go!  I hate you!"  She cried out as she attempted to get off of him.

Naruto held her close in a solid grip, "Hey, wait a minute!  Don't I have right to explain what went on?"

Hinata relaxed and rested her head on his chest...

-half an hour later-

Naruto sat on his favorite couch...or the only couch he had that fit in his small apartment.  Right beside him was the little kunoichi, Hinata.  But the word "little" was changed when Naruto's wondering eye went...wondering.

"So, this Masquerade festival...what is it?"  He asked with the same idiot look on his face that he had about two and a half years ago.

Hinata smiled and blushed, "It's a um..._gulp_...a sort of erotic party that is going to be taking place in all of Konoha."  She blushed even more, "and we are aloud to take dates..."  She turned her face away from Naruto's eyes.

Naruto wasn't even paying attention to Hinata's actions.  After all, that perverted hermit's perviness rubbed off onto Naruto.

He snapped out of his trance and looked up at Hinata, "so who are you taking?"

Hinata's face grew even more red ((as if that's ever possible)), "I-I was g-going to ask..."

"Yes?"

"...well, um, you see..."

"Uh, huh."

"I stopped by for that reason."  She squinted her eyes and turned her whole entire body opposite of Naruto's.

"Oh, I get it now!"  Hinata flashed her eyes open and slowly turned her attention towards Naruto.  Her eyes went wide and all the blushing from her face went pale...  "You came here to ask me for advice!  I can do that!"

Hinata starred at Naruto for a few seconds.  She closed her eyes and fell back against the soft comfort of his couch...knocked out again.

"There she goes again.  I wonder why she doesn't ever take medication?"

Naruto's attention turned to the little black open book...or the black envelope that he now saw it as that.  He slowly oppened it up, holding the mask with one hand, and read out the bold red print, *"We invite you, Hinata Hyuuga-"  *_"I don't think that's how they spell her name."_ *"- and including your fellow loved one, Narooto Oozoomakey."*

He pondered on this with great thought...was he going with her?

"I wonder who this Narooto Oozoomakey guy is..."


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 12, 2007)

What do you mean by-
_Our only rule: you must find and reveal yourselves to other members if you only wish to._


----------



## Omega (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow "Narooto Oozoomakey" thats somthing a 4 year old would write


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 12, 2007)

DUNNN DUUNN DUN DUUNNNNN!!!!

*A pillar of Rock shoots out from the ground 1 meter high, 2 meteres wide

_Ripple... Ripple... Ripple..._

*A pool of water begins to form from center of pillar

_Bubble, Bubble Bubble..._

*A human form rises from the water and solidafies

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​
Entering....

KAITAR THE NATURALIST!!!

*rasies arms into the air yelling out loud

Haha It's been a while since I came here. I have SO many stories to tell about my adventures on Mermaid Island. If it wasn't for my ability, I would have drowned more times than I stubbed my toe this morning!

lol, j/k. Mermaid Island's not real - sorry to ruin your hopes drk_hokage. 

ANYWHO...

Welcome new members! I shall +rep you for entering! ...as soon as I am able   oh BTW Leader Asylum, since my partner Symbol, (I think he was) has been unfortunately removed from Holocaust activities, I suppose that would mean my new partner is... Vance? W/e the choice, I'm sure I won't mind. 

Until I make another dramatic entry, Ja Ne! 

P.S.
My fanfictions will be updated... I have no idea when...  Damn writer's block... if that's what it's called...


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh,Do tell....not....
-Cronos the Ravager
lol!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 12, 2007)

Kaitar!  We (mainly I) missed you man!  WHere have you been?

Anywho, about our rule:

It means that all the other members are hidden from each other.  If you find another member, you can introduce yourself to he/she/shim (yes one is a shim but can't say who) or they can do it vice-verse.

Kaitar: actually, there will be some times when you will have a teammate.  however, Symbol will still be participating in fellow activies (either being played by me or Tai...if he comes back).  He wasn't really your partner.  The only partners that are official are Gamma and Tai.  But in upcomming events, the whole team pitches in.

~Asylum the Dreamer
Leader of Holocaust


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 12, 2007)

This is Cronos


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 12, 2007)

OOhh, I see. That's cool 
Nice Avatar Cronos

Oh yea, I'm also making a new Fic. (I know I have several already, but I think you'll like this one!)

It willbe entitled: "Naruto Cast's Weird Dreams!"

I know, the title kinda sucks... Anyone care to suggest a name?

The fic is basically what the title impys: the Naruto casts getting REALLY BuNkEd Dreams! I'd hate to spoiler thing, but I just gotta say this:

Naruto is... RAMEN-MAN! (Spider-man)
Heres some lyrics I made on the spot so far:

Ramen-man, Ramen-man!
Does whatever his Ramen can!
Stirrs it up, when it's hot
He'll eat twen-ty bowls on the spot.
LOOK OUT! Here comes the RAMEN-MAAAAAN!​


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmm...I hope that Naruto will make an idiot of himself at the festival...


----------



## Omega (Apr 12, 2007)

Thats what we all want


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 12, 2007)

Someone think they can edit my avatar to say my characters name,I can't my computers a piece of shit.


----------



## Omega (Apr 13, 2007)

Cronos said:


> Someone think they can edit my avatar to say my characters name,I can't my computers a piece of shit.


Ill give it a shot.


----------



## Omega (Apr 13, 2007)

HERE YOU GO!


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 13, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 13, 2007)

Yo Phantom! Why don't you make an Holocaust Avatar?


----------



## Omega (Apr 14, 2007)

Umm i dont know how to


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 14, 2007)

i see.. you can:

A) Ask Leader Asylum for one
B) Look for the "avatar generator" or something. I think you can use google search to find it. I can't remember the name exactly, but maybe you should start your search with, "avatar generator" or something

____

Why does your sig always have damned large pictures?! Can't you like, edit it like you did to Cronos' avatar? man, that thing's taking up space.. Sry, it just bothers me


----------



## Vance (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice fanfic Asylum.

  ~Vance the Sniper


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yes,truth be told I can't wait for the next part,but I can be patient.
~Cronos The Ravager


----------



## Omega (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok I Made my sig pic smaller. And I also cant wait for the next chap

~Phantom The Master~


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

hm...I noticed that a lot of members changed their custom titles to "member of Holocaust" or "Holocaust Member"

I suppose I should hand out the rankings *straitens out fliers*

Asylum the Dreamer (me): Leader

Arrixam the Saint: Co-leader

Tai the Assassin: Elite/ general

Gamma the Illusionist: Elite

Kaitar the Naturalist: Elite

Aerion the Magician: common member/spy

Symbol the Charmer: Spy

Vance the Sniper: Elite ((congrats!))

Phantom the Master: Rookie

Bonnie the Shinobi: Spy

Cythose the Reaper: Rookie

Cronos the Ravager: Rookie

And here's the list on greatest to least:

-Leader
-Co-leader
-General
-Elite
-common
-Rookie
-Spy

Edit: why does Kabuto have a cat on his head?  First, that's not Kabuto; that's my character Asylum.  Second, in the story you will later find out that he has a cat...but he lost it somewhere...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 15, 2007)

YOu lost the cat?! How could you!

*coughs up black hairball - supposdly(sp) from a cat

*Ahem.. wonder how that got in there...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

well actually...I burned him in some sort of Halloween ritual.

Then I ate him.  Remember that cake I gave you the day after?  I gave you the head...with the eyes attached still.


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 15, 2007)

that is so...well...it's something i would do so...normal for me

.....damn i need therapy


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

To be quite honest, you don't need theropy.  Theropy makes everything worse, trust me.  I don't find it usefull at all.  Think about it, you pay several bucks just to talk to someone you don't even know, who doesn't seem to understand ur situation no matter what, and tries to improve on you when all he/she is doing is making matters worst.

Ugh.

I think that all you need to do is talk to some friends that you know.

If there is anything I can do to help, just let me know.  There's another reason why the team was made: to watch each other's backs.


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

Master Asylum, we need missions to increase our reputation. I want to become an Elite. I will carry out your bidding.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

Missions?  I haven't given out any at all honestly.  Kaitar, Tai, and Gamma became elites because of the amount of loyaty they have shown towards the team.

I suppose that if you want to become an elite, your mission is to recruit at least one member.  For some reason, Arrixam wants as many members as we can get.  That's it.  But this mission is for you only got it?

~Asylum the Dreamer
Grand Leader of Holocaust


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll find a few members. Don't worry. 

   BTW, have you though of setting an official site for the Holocaust? We can use SMF for Free.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

I came from a forum known as "Aura of Roses".  Sorry, you or anyone else is not allowed to join.  In it, we have the original 412 members of Holocaust.

However, you are welcome to create a forum for it.  Cuz I allready have problems with forum making myself.  So I vote you start it.


----------



## Vance (Apr 15, 2007)

???? Um, okay.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 15, 2007)

**Darth Vader Voice**What is thy bidding my master?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 15, 2007)

Cronos said:


> **Darth Vader Voice**What is thy bidding my master?



... Suck up...

Hey Asylum! I Brought you your favourite: BLACK CAT COOKIES!!!

Dipped in Triple fudge Chocolate of course. 

No I did not make them on my own... Maybe those ones burnt ones on the right, *points to burnt cookie* but the rest were from the box. XD


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ooooohhh,GIMME!**Swallows Box Whole**


----------



## Omega (Apr 15, 2007)

I finally made my character

...What no cookies left? CRONOS ILL PUMP YUR STOMACH UNTIL THERE OUT!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

hey!  Those were my cookies!!!!

I suppose I'll just eat Kaitar's...

*looks at them, picks one up but bites me back*

"...ouch"


----------



## Omega (Apr 15, 2007)

*Put long vacume tube down cronos throat* Hyahahahahaaha Thos cookies will be MINE!!! And if any of you interfere Ill rip your spine out through your stomachs!!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

you do realize that there's vomit acid on those cookies ya?


----------



## Omega (Apr 15, 2007)

....So? He just ate it. Besides if it that bad Ill throw it at you MWAHAHAHAHAHA. PHANTOMS DARK SIDE HAS BEEN UNLEASHED!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

did anyone ever tell you that I weild the ability to obliterate you?


----------



## Omega (Apr 15, 2007)

NAhhh but if I did know Id grab cronos and make him take the blow


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 15, 2007)

It wouldn't matter... I can do up to one hundred people.  As long as they are in my sights.


----------



## Omega (Apr 15, 2007)

......Damn

by the way whens the next update cause I hate cliffhangers


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 15, 2007)

I've found us a THEME SONG!So you know what there saying I also have lyrics so you understand why I think this theme is accurate.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNzeBjS_mCM&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

_We are riding for the battle field in force tonight
Fury of the darkest evil cry for war
Far beyond the boundaries of hell and starlight
On the road to lands unknown forever more

Through the caverns far below our quest will lead us
Onwards through the ice and snow forever more
Standing fighting full of hate the time has come now
Stand and sound the guns of glory cry for war

On wings of glory we will carry on
Far across the forgotten lands toward the distant sun
And in the darkness shining far beyond the starlight
Lightning is striking from the dark dawning shadows
And in the kingdom of the everlasting sun
When the glory of the master's time has come

Into the fires of forever we will fly through the heavens
With the power of the universe we stand strong together
Through the force of power, it will soon reach the hour
For victory we ride, Fury of the Storm!

We are the chosen ones we cannot fail now
Spilling all the blood on the fires below
Smashing through the boundaries with the fire and fury
Killing all the mortals down the winding road

Hell fires are raging the storm growing strong
On the path to victory towards the distant sun
And in the darkness shining far beyond the starlight
Lightning is striking from the dark dawning shadows
And in the kingdom of the everlasting sun
When the glory of the master's time has come

Into the fires of forever we will fly through the heavens
With the power of the universe we stand strong together
Trough the forced of power, it will soon reach the hour
For victory we ride, Fury of the Storm!_


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 15, 2007)

HOT DAYM!

THAT IS FRIGGEN AWESOME! THAT WOULD MAKE A GREAT THEME SONG!!!
That was some sick gameplay there too.

So, Leader Asylum, do you approve?
(Nice job finding that Cronos, +reps for you once I spread it around a bit)


----------



## Omega (Apr 16, 2007)

YES YES YES YEEEESSSSS!!!! IT AWSOME AWSOME AWSOME did i mention that its AWSOOOOOOOME!! The lerics are pretty much say what we do. right now I think people are geting upset because they want an upadte on this fic.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 16, 2007)

That was _Fury of the Storm_ by *DRAGONFORCE*!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

well, to be quite honest with you, we don't have *a* themesong but three songs.  There's our battle cry, that one, and a song known as Maquerade.

Masquerade was made in the movie, Phantom of the Opera.

However, we can have more songs.  Why not.  After all, Symbol did love finding new songs for us.

About the fic, there are several new members applicating...if that is a word...themselves into the Holocaust.  With so many new members, it totally messes up my story line.  But just give me a while and I'll have it all out.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 16, 2007)

Hakanami the Knight & Revan the Charger eh? 

What are thier powers is I may ask?

P.S.
Leader Asylum is an ANBU Recuit!! 3 Chears for Leader! Hip-hip, ____! Hip-hip _____! HIP-HIP ____!!!!

Oh yea, and I just noticed that I'm the only member without fancy clothes . T-shirt and black pants BABY! (aside from my Flame-buster sword, and metal gauntlet )


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

I am going to start another rp.  In this rp, you will have two teammates.  So, you will be choosing blindly.  You must learn how to malipulate ur partners in this thread.  And to make it fair, one elite per team and no info about any members can be given out until all have been chosen on a team.

Sorry...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

Global Anouncement!!!

The RP is now open!  It is called, "Reaper's Masquerade".  Only Holocaust members can participate in the story line.  All others can comment or spam as usuall


----------



## Dogma (Apr 16, 2007)

For the record, I suppose I'm one of those new members.

Asylum said I couldn't give anything away about what I can do. But I just wanted to say what's up.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 16, 2007)

I guess I am another new member.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 16, 2007)

OMG YES! I'M FINALY CHUUNIN!


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 16, 2007)

hey can i come in the story? i want to be the guy who comes in out of nowhere and starts an eruption because of my fire powers and make flamers appear to stop a fight...for i am DarkFire!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 16, 2007)

...um...okay...

All Holocaust members are in the story.  The reason why I haven't updated was because of the big outburst of new members.  So it will take even more time to figure out what to do with you guys.  The next chap has something to do with every member in this forum.  I've got a lot of work to do...


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Phantom, You changed you're look! Nice!
Oh yea, adn welcome to the Holocaust DarkFire!


----------



## Omega (Apr 17, 2007)

I change my look to now im deadly and cool looking.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 17, 2007)

where do u guyz get ur character pic? cause i'm jealous and i want one too!!!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 17, 2007)

Tek Tek  (this link)

You just make an avatar and go from there. It can take a bit though to get everything just right. 

Might need Flash player or Firefox and all that other computer jazz.


----------



## Omega (Apr 17, 2007)

I just sent him the link a couple of seconds ago.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 17, 2007)

OMG, everyone looks better now!

Jeez. Now I kinda regret signing up with a casual look. I gotta change it now... Maybe just add a cool weapon and new hair, but I'll have to keep my white t-shirt.  Nice look Darkfire, BUT I wanted to be the main fire user because of my holocaust ability!  ah well. Guess I have to rethink a few things...


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 17, 2007)

You could give him an evil cape,it's kickass!


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 17, 2007)

yea look at my with my pimpass fire wings/swords lol and thanks drk i give u +rep and to every1 and sry renge master for stealing ur thunder but i'm always into fire


----------



## Dogma (Apr 17, 2007)

It's flashy to say the least...

I still like kinda simple.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 17, 2007)

I like mine because it took me a couple seconds... and it is basic.(In my siggy)


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 18, 2007)

uchiha itachi i think you should put ur guy in ur avatar


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 18, 2007)

There! All done making adjustments, it fits with my ability and everything  One thing though. For some reason, I can't make it the size I want it to be. It's so unfocused on my character.  Can someone help me?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 18, 2007)

mytheme.com

go to the animator thing and...ya.

BTW, everyone, I love the new looks.  I think that it's time I updated my look ya?


----------



## Omega (Apr 18, 2007)

NAW yours is good buuuut you could use a weapon.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 18, 2007)

to be rather honest, I don't use weapons...I could create one but I choose not to because I am far too lazy to do such a thing.

BTW, Phantom, you have been chosen on Kaitar's team on the rp.  Are you going to participate?


----------



## Dogma (Apr 18, 2007)

Not really an annoucement, but hey.

The Reaper's Masquerade is going at the moment. So if your a member of the Horoko-Suto (Holocaust in Japanese... I just like saying it more then the other.) 
Then add some input.

Ace writer or not, no one can animate your character better then you can.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 18, 2007)

itachifire said:


> uchiha itachi i think you should put ur guy in ur avatar



I will eventually right now I am too lazy... it is in my siggy..


----------



## Omega (Apr 18, 2007)

Asylum said:


> BTW, Phantom, you have been chosen on Kaitar's team on the rp. Are you going to participate?


Sure I'm in, this is the first time i'v ever been in a fanfic so im excited!!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 18, 2007)

hm...It has gathered to my attention that we need a new hideout on this forum.  I vote we either start a fanclub thing or open up a thread on the teashop forum that's across the street from academy regrestration.  What do you guys say?


----------



## Dogma (Apr 18, 2007)

Aye. 

Sounds good too me. Posting on the fanfiction forum was just going to get on other peoples nerves very quickly.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 18, 2007)

Here's the link:

[Eclipse] Claymore - 03 (h264)

It's under Konoha plaza, under chatterbox...if you want to know.  There all Holocaust realated activies will be spoken there.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 19, 2007)

For the record...

I'm starting to think this was not the greatest idea.... (replying to the new thread..)


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah there's going to be an shit-load of noobs up our asses for this.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 19, 2007)

Maybe it's cause I'm kinda new around here... but damn... If anything I'm getting reminded more and more why I stick to the Fanfiction section. ..

And that's cause there's a good chance the rest of the places are filled with biggots, idiots, tards, and all the jazz.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 19, 2007)

We are the Holocaust Damnit!  Stronger than any elite jounin and more destructive than any Akatsuki member!  I think we can handle a bunch of lidiots (little idiots)


----------



## Dogma (Apr 19, 2007)

Aye. 

But They're still a pain in the ass. 

I never said we couldn't get over them in time, but It's hard for anyone to take it seriously. Espicially if.... well, some idiot with Egg and Cheese sandwhich powers just became a member.

By the way: I said put the links in the first post, that way people understand what's being talked about through example, and not words.


----------



## Omega (Apr 19, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Aye.
> 
> But They're still a pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


 
Egg and cheese...?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 19, 2007)

drk_hokage said:


> Egg and cheese...?



and bread...don't forget the bread.  Besides, Arrixam said that this guy was going to be our chef.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 19, 2007)

Lmao... don't foget the ketchup.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 19, 2007)

It's an egg sandwich.  Im not sure if there is any ketchup.  But I do know that there is pickles


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 19, 2007)

O.0   P-Pickles? 

"..."

AWESEOME!

Lol, my friend is filipino, and in his egg sandwhiches, he has, egg (obviously), cheese, and ketchup . (with bread of course)

Heck, I'm filipino too, but I don't eat that stuff. >u<

Although there is ONE thing I KNOW you prefer Leader Asylum...

BLACK CAT COOKIES!!  *takes out cookie jar (that looks like Miko)


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 19, 2007)

damn u!  Now I'm hungry... *bite* *chew*

flavory goodness...but tastes familiar.  I wonder why...


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 19, 2007)

*takes a bite of a cookie* Hey.... it tastes like my cat!!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 19, 2007)

oh?  I could have sworn(sp?) that this was Kaitar's...eh *bites*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 19, 2007)

So Seta... *ahem.. You've tasted you cat before?

(NO NOT LIKE THAT YOU SICK PEOPLE.)

Oh yea, hope you update sometime leader Asylum.


----------



## Omega (Apr 20, 2007)

(uh-oh the cookies, lets just hop that some guy called phantom doesnt go nuts)....Aw hell who am I kidding! RAWWWR!!!!*swollows Empty box whole* Hmmm could use a little salt.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

Masquerade!

The streets of Konoha were crowded with several beings in shiny new costumes and colorful masks of several different arrangements of shapes and patterns.  Balloons floated around everywhere, large floats cruised themselves down the streets, and several jesters partied along the crowds, hoping to get their attention.

Naruto's eyes were wide with amazement.  He has never seen such a beautiful and erotic sight before.  He smiled at his own foolishness of not seeing that Hinata was trying to ask him as her partner.  He took off the mask that he wore and took a good look at it.  It was merely half a mask but it was rather cool.  It was just a plain white mask with some funky smbol that was cut in half right where the middle of the mask was supposed to be.  He took a good look at Hinata's mask, she had the rest of the symbol but her mask was black.

She looked great.  No matter what Naruto or anyone else said, she looked great.  With her black strapless top and her black miniskirt, she looked ready for bed...if you know what I mean.

Naruto looked over too the main attraction, a band playing some really awesome song that was stuck inside his head:

*We are riding for the battle field in force tonight
Fury of the darkest evil cry for war
Far beyond the boundaries of hell and starlight
On the road to lands unknown forever more

Through the caverns far below our quest will lead us
Onwards through the ice and snow forever more
Standing fighting full of hate the time has come now
Stand and sound the guns of glory cry for war

On wings of glory we will carry on
Far across the forgotten lands toward the distant sun
And in the darkness shining far beyond the starlight
Lightning is striking from the dark dawning shadows
And in the kingdom of the everlasting sun
When the glory of the master's time has come

Into the fires of forever we will fly through the heavens
With the power of the universe we stand strong together
Through the force of power, it will soon reach the hour
For victory we ride, Fury of the Storm!

We are the chosen ones we cannot fail now
Spilling all the blood on the fires below
Smashing through the boundaries with the fire and fury
Killing all the mortals down the winding road

Hell fires are raging the storm growing strong
On the path to victory towards the distant sun
And in the darkness shining far beyond the starlight
Lightning is striking from the dark dawning shadows
And in the kingdom of the everlasting sun
When the glory of the master's time has come

Into the fires of forever we will fly through the heavens
With the power of the universe we stand strong together
Trough the forced of power, it will soon reach the hour
For victory we ride, Fury of the Storm!*

He smiled and dragged Hinata out towards the band.  The both of them danced to the melody of the song.  There were some parts that they had no idea how to dance to but that didn't stop them.  They continued to have fun and go on no matter how embarrased they felt.
******************

The academy teacher looked out of the window of his class.  He was rather sad that he couldn't participate in the masquerade party.  He chuckled for he knew the class felt the same way.  He looked over and around his class, with lust filled inside his eyes.  He was no pervert...maybe something else.

"Welcome class,"  he smiled cheerfully under his red mask, "I will be the substitute for your sensei, Iruka.  I am afraid that he overslept today...or he most likely ditched just to go to the party."  He chuckled and a few students laughed as well.

One raised his hand, "sensei, is there anyway we can go to the party?"

The sensei laughed, "heavens no, but nice try.  Oh where are my manners?  None of you even know my name, do you?"

The class whispered around and even one student cried out the name, "Leroy Jenkins?"

The sensei laughed rather hard.  He calmed himself down, "what?!  Oh no, my name is Taisson.  Here, I'll right it up on the board."
*************************

"Such romance that goes on uppon human life.  I find it insulting and disgusting to see them mate and grew more in population."  A young man spoke out from the dark alley...where no sunshine can get in.

His partner looked down at him, "It's not like we don't do our job.  I say the more there are, the more fun it will be later on.  You do remember our mission right?"

The young man looked up at his partner, "oh, shut it, Cronos."
**************************

*I need, I feel, a love,
You love to love the fear,
I never want to be alone,
I've forgotten to.

The road keeps moving clouds,
The clouds become unreal,
I guess I'll always be at home,
Do you want me to try,
Directing your night.*

Naruto looked up at the guitarist/lead singer of the band.  _"I wonder why he's playing such a emo song?"_

*An exit lights the sky,
The sky becomes complete,
Traveling hearts divine the throne,
I've forgotten to.

Friction, lines, bumps,
The highway song complete,
the signs are all tuning right,
Do you want me to try,
Directing your night,
Want me to try,
Directing your light.

The purest forms of life,
Our days are never coming back,
The cannons of our time,
Our days are never coming back,
The purest forms of life,
Our days are never coming back,
The cannons of our time,
Our days are never ever coming back.*

Naruto grabbed Hinata's arm, "eh, let's go find something better to do."

Hinata held his arm firmly as if something was going to tear them apart.  She loved him but Naruto was too foolish to realize it.  Even if it was for the day, for merely a few hours, that would mean the world to her.  She knew that it could never last, but oh how she wished it could badly.

Time flied by rather quickly.  Far too fast if you ask me.

"Ladies and gentlemen of all ages!"  A large voice spoke out loudly over every sound possibly made.  "I welcome you to Konoha's first annual-yet not as big- D's Masquerade!"

Everyone went wild!  People started to dance more, party harder, and even all of the offial jesters were juggling more balls.

"How many Anbu are there, Arrixam?"  A cold voice from behind called him.

Arrixam turned around and saw Vance, "I should be asking you.  You know right?  And if you didn't, I'll blow off that f****ing head of your's."

Vance winced, "ouch.  Actually, to be honest I only saw three."

"Really?  Currently, I see one on top of every building."

"I repeat what I said: only three."

Arrixam gave this some thought, "Midknights?  God damn it..."

"Looks like we don't have that much time..."

Arrixam pulled out a walky-talky(sp?) out of his front pants pocket, "now..."

A stream of fire flew right above the entire crowd, way up in the sky and just burst apart with a sudden, _Pop_ sound.  Dancing lights fell down from the sky.  Another one shot out of the alleys and did the same routine.  Then another one, and another, several more come out of nowhere and "popped" into the broad daylight sky.

The sound of falling water filled the sky and soon, drops fell down and hit the ground.  It was raining and yet, there was not a single cloud in the sky.  Absolutely not one...

The water was red, mostlikely from the fireworks, but it seemed normal to the people.

Someone screamed, another fainted, one puked all over the ground.  The music stopped; Naruto looked around.  He had no idea what was happening.  A drop of water fell on his face and slowly dripped down onto his lips...

"BLOOD?!  This tastes just like blood!"

"Naru-umph!"  Hinata attempted to cry out to him but was knocked out by the man with the announcement.

"Hina-ugh!"  Naruto was knocked out by a young man with a white t-shirt.

"Arrixam!  We need to leave now!"

_*Yes, see my pain is real;
watch my world dissolve
and pretend
that none of us see the fall...
As I turn to sand
you took me by the hand
and declaired
that love prevails over all... *_

The band played out the haunting song...


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

Whoa that was cool,me and the song I put up in a fan fic,I am Honored!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 21, 2007)

Swww-eettt...

I got Naruto. Hehehe

Nice job Asylum! Really set that atmosphere!


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 21, 2007)

hey Kaitar im also fillipino !! AWSOME so where you from?


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey guys i need you guys Img code for your avatars.

makin a group picture in my sig


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

You know you can't fit us all,right?
Here's mine.

Just Click Him.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 21, 2007)

i just read this

its awesome


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (Apr 21, 2007)

Cronos said:


> You know you can't fit us all,right?
> Here's mine.
> 
> Just Click Him.



Yeah, you can only put 6 pictures on a sig.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

Aerion

  Arrixam

 Asylum

  Gamma

  Symbol

  Tai


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 21, 2007)

the question of ever tasting my cat... I licked her head once.... what I was curious...

 and I will pm you mine beacause I am too lazy to post it rightn ow.

EDIT: scre wit here is the img code just take the 8 out of it at the front.


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 21, 2007)

That's what Arrixam the Saint looks like?! I thought he would be a little...cooler with more sense of authority like yours does. (no offense)


----------



## Dogma (Apr 21, 2007)

Here's mine.



*Spoiler*: __ 




(Black getsuga tenshou




The words were added at my Theme.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't wait for next update!


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok the people on my sig group are Cythose, (of course) Asylum, Cronos my partner, Tai my other partner, and hopefully Seta who is my OTHER Partner

Other Holocaust members can do the same thing if they want cause i dont control them...yet


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

Yordey said:


> Ok the people on my sig group are Cythose, (of course) Asylum, Cronos my partner, Tai my other partner, and hopefully Seta who is my OTHER Partner
> 
> Other Holocaust members can do the same thing if they want cause i dont control them...yet



...what are you talking about?  The rp has nothing to do with the story so Tai and Seta aren't your partners.

As for the update, I'm working on it and will most likely be up by tonight.

Edit: fine, I'll re-make Arrixam's


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 21, 2007)

wait i thought in Reaper's mascarade that Seta and Tai were my partners in the chunin exams

and don't worry on how Arrixam looks i was just saying. you don't have to go throught the trouble.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

new Arrixam

The rp doesn't count as the official thing.  That's just there to have some fun, nothing else.


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Hey can you pm me the song Mascarade that's 1 of our themesongs right?

WOW MAjor change...2 thumbs up!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

On the Run

The crowds were in total chaos.  Out of nowhere, there were people killing each other.  All of them wore the same black and white masks.  The Anbu tried all their might to stop them but there were far too many.  It really didn't matter, only three Anbu attempted to get everything under control.

Arrixam ran down the crowded streets, killing anyone in his way.  He looked up at the top of the buildings.  There were Midknights diguised as Anbu...but they just stood there watching him escape.  He did ponder why but decided to let it go and try to escape as soon as he could.  He did have Hinata and that was all his Leader wanted...and the Kyuubi of course.

"Aerion!  Get us out of here!"  He cried out to the heavens.

In a matter of moments, a red haired jester came beside Arrixam...and then the Midkinghts attacked.  That's what they were waiting for.

In quick response, Arrixam literally tossed Hinata to Aerion.  Aerion nearly dropped her and in his own instinct, escaped by a teleportation jutsu.

Now the Midknights had Arrixam to deal with.

One jumped right infront of Arrixam, attempting to strike him down with nothing but kunai.  Arrixam grabbed his head and crushed it easilly.  Blood squirted out everywhere.  Another Midknight took out a large scyth and swung it right at Arrixam.  Arrixam broke it easily and slammed his fist right into his chest, making a large hole that broke through the back.

Arrixam was now surrounded by these Midknights.  He couldn't even see beyond the area.  So many surrounded him...all he could do was smile.

They all came in all together; Arrixam grabbed one's neck and slammed his body down to the floor hard.  He kicked one so hard, a shockwave had killed the ones right behind the Midknight.  He slammed his fist right in one's face, breaking the Anbu mask and even breaking a hole right through the back of the skull.  Arrixam picked up a scyth, his muscles seemed to fix themselves as soon as he touched it.  He was far more dangerous with a weapon.

He felt a pain in his back and chest...he looked down and saw a long spear peirce from his back to his chest.  His world went dark...
*********************

Taisson hated paperwork, yet, he had no choice but to do it.  He took a short break and looked up at the students.  They were given a quiz that Iruka had assigned for them the other day.  He did notice a few were attempting to cheat off of each other.  He threw a pen at her trying to get her attention.

A moment later, he grew bored again.  So he decided to look through Iruka's stuff.  He found a few paper shuriken, some paper planes, and some thing that was a cube made out of several different colourd cubes.  He messed around with it, attempting to rotate them into the same color.  It took him only 12 minutes to figure it all out.  He tossed it aside but noticed a new secret cubord(sp) under all the stacks of papers.

He pulled out a picture that almost made him puke.  It was a picture of that jounin Kurenai.  But what he saw made him crumble it up and toss it away.

_Bam!_  The doors bursted open and three academy teachers and one jounin entered the room.

"Taisson!  We need to evacuate these students immediatly!"

The class started to panick in wonder of what was going on.

Taisson closed the drawer casually as if nothing was going on, "all right,"  he stood up, "class please form a straight and organized line."
*************************

Vance, Symbol, and Kaitar were running right in the underground sewers.  Symbol did say something about how this was all gross but the other two paid no attention to him; they were on a mission.  Naruto was knocked out cold on Kaitar's shoulder.  They all heard footsteps comming in rather fast.

"Symbol, try to buy us some time!  We'll meet you back at the rondevue ((i have no idea how to spell that)) point!"  Cried out Kaitar.

Symbol stopped running and turned around.  He turned his guitar to his frontside and got ready for anything.

Kaitar and Vance kept running down the sewers as fast as they could.  "Do you think that was a good idea?"

Kaitar didn't answer, he really didn't want to.

Vance stayed by his side for a few moments.  He heard the music of Symbol's guitar but the more he tried to listen, the less majestic it sounded which meant that Symbol was running out of chakra fast.  He felt bad; Symbol was Asylum's best friend and if Symbol was lost, Asylum would have his head and feed it to his cat.

Vance came to a stop but Kaitar kept on running.  He did take a quick look back at Vance but decided it would be best to keep running.


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 21, 2007)

You should make the kids offerings to Miko. Because last time he was hungry he nearly ate my arm.

if i wasn't immortal i would have died in battle with a super cat. But i wouldn't have been the first of Miko's victims


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool!Can't wait for the next one I get to kill people!


----------



## Omega (Apr 21, 2007)

Sweet update cant wait till the part im in.

btw how would you feel if my character was my avy and was 3 feet tall.......what?!? every group needs a mascot....who is very violent.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 21, 2007)

Do I get to be in this?? Can I kill someone like Sasuke? Or can I fight him?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 21, 2007)

I know,I made an appearance in the chapter before this,but I haven't been mentioned in this one.But it's no big deal,maybe next chapter me and Yordey(Cythose)Will get to kill people.


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 21, 2007)

Seta i know your probably going to fight someone tough like sasuke, but i think that you will fight someone around Jonin level


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

rookies are just as strong as Anbu, common and spys are as strong as elite jounin, and elite members are more powerful than one Akatsuki member.  Get it?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 21, 2007)

drk_hokage said:


> Sweet update cant wait till the part im in.
> 
> btw how would you feel if my character was my avy and was 3 feet tall.......what?!? every group needs a mascot....who is very violent.



hate to double post but I need to answer this.

Tai is the most violent.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Apr 21, 2007)

AWESOME - ness. Wonder why we need the Kyuubi...

Man, those last few parts were pretty damn gory...


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay than an I kill Kakashi or Neji? Preferably Neji. ( IS PREFERABLY A WORD EVEN????)


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 22, 2007)

yep its a word and for some reason i can't view all the pages so can sum1 sum up the story for me?


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok basically we have kidnapped Naruto and Hinata. Arrixam had probably died at the hands of the Midknights.

and the sky is raining blood.

Hey Dreamox oh mitie leader.

i ask of thou if i can start a RP of us fighting Akatsuki.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 22, 2007)

oh!  What an idea!  Since there are only a few AMs, we will have to take them on with only a partial amount of members.  I'll start it asap.

Edit: Kaitar fights Kakashi...still wondering if he should kill him.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

When's update?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 22, 2007)

either monday or wendseday((no idea how to spell that .  Never went to Pre-K))


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

I KILL NEJI THAN!!!  please?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

Can I atleast kill or fight someone of relavance?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 22, 2007)

...erm...sure, lets go with that

*ahem* Seta will fight Neji...I guess.

As for you Cronos...you and your partner fight Gai since you two are just a strong as Anbu and Gai is an elite Jounin.


----------



## Omega (Apr 22, 2007)

Who am I and Kaitar fighting...?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 22, 2007)

weren't you just listening?!

Kaitar fights Kakashi and I guess you can fight (with Avenger) the Midknights *roaring crowds*


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

All Holocaust Members:
Info From Naruto The Movie 4,taking place in Shippuden.

_Naruto is attacked and presumably killed by ten figures, all of whom glow dark purple and can fire similarly-colored energy blasts. His headband is cut off during the attack. Several Konoha-nin, the movie's main characters among them, are then seen over a gravestone, Naruto's torn headband hanging from one edge_.

Do you think we did this?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

Maybe.....


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 22, 2007)

That'd be cool!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 22, 2007)

I was thinking that.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 22, 2007)

*cough* blame Tai *cough*

Cythose, you can start the rp if you want.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah 300th Post!And I wouldn't have posted it anywhere else,We PWN All!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Apr 23, 2007)

i love this FF


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 23, 2007)

don't we all?

cool i'll start it soon.

but first i have to finish my advance language arts project...about 2-3 days.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 23, 2007)

RAWR!! Sorry just getting ready to attack Neji.... AHEM RAWR GRRR HISS... *faints*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 23, 2007)

Global Announcement!

The Horoko-suto forum is now open to anyone!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 24, 2007)

My time is limited so I will have to do chaps by one part after another.

...part 2

Kaitar ran down the sewers.  He was now out of the disgusting water and finally found some solid land to run on.  The scarry part was that he was now alone; Vance either went back to go help Symbol or he's starting to catch up right now.  Either way, Kaitar was capable of doing this mission on his own.  All he had to do was just deliver Naruto to Bonnie then, they could achieve their escape plan.

He smiled at the thought...but how foolish he was to not notice what was really happening.  The floor beneath him cumble apart and out of the newly made hole, a large dog came out tackling Kaitar.  The dog grabbed Naruto and ran off towards the opposite direction.

Kaitar got up quickly and attempted to chase after the dog...if more hadn't come out of nowhere.  They all attacked Kaitar, bitting at most of him limbs.

His own blood filled the ground and soon overfilled his surounding...making it so he couldn't murge with the solid ground.

He saw a sphere of electrical power form immediatly right infront of his eyes.  Taking a more careful look, he saw a man holding the sphere; no doubt he was much older than Kaitar.

"If I have to, I will kill you i order to save Naruto!"  He cried out.

Kaitar noticed that the sphere was growing much stronger.  He suddenly realized that it was the jutsu known as "chidori".

Kaitar chuckled, "you think if you kill only me, you will save Naruto?  There are much more than just me you know!  Killing me with such a powerful jutsu is a major waste of chakra and time."

"True, but I know all about you Horoko-suto!  You are the one called Kaitar the Naturalist, one of the 20 elite members!  Killing you would bring down the team by a major amount!"

Kaitar was stunned, _"how the hell does this human know about us?  Not even the Midknights would tell him about us."_

He saw the man charge right at him with great speed.  As the man grew closer, he could see more clearly: Kakashi Hatake.

Kaitar coudn't move at all.  All his muscles were being bitten down on by these damn dogs.  However, none of the demon dogs had bitten on his gauntlet arm.  It's a risky move but Kaitar had to make a quick decision.

"CHIDORI!"  Kakashi cried out.  He was right infront of Kaitar.  Kaitar's eyes were wide with fear while Kakashi's eyes were wide with rage.  Kakashi swung his arm holding the chidori right at Kaitar's face; Kaitar threw his gauntlet right in front of the blow...

It was silent...except for the sound of electric sparks flying all around.

Kaitar opened his eyes slowly.  He wasn't dead.  His plan had worked!  The gauntlet had automatically merged with the chidori.  It had a firm grip as if it was just a round blue ball...made out of lightning.

Kaitar's scarred face grew into a wide, childish smile.  "_Phew_, for a second there, I thought I was a gonna."

Kakashi's eyes were still wide, but they were wide with fear this time.  He tried to move his arm away, but he couldn't budge it away as if his arm too had merged with it.

_Poof! _  All the dogs surrounding Kaitar had vanished, leaving only Kakashi and Kaitar.

"Such a shame that you won't live after this."

Kaitar flung his arm wide away but he was still holding the chidori.  Kakashi's arm was ripped off easilly.  He screamed loudly as if anyone could hear him and they would come to his help.

Kaitar's entire arm had now merged with the chidori.  He aimed it right at Kakashi.  The sparks spread out all gathering right into the chidori, making it much more solid and deadlier.

"It's also such a shame you won't live to see Death's Masquerade..."


----------



## Omega (Apr 24, 2007)

0.0.....Wow he's pretty good.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 24, 2007)

That was awesome!


----------



## Omega (Apr 24, 2007)

DUDE HE LIEK FRIGGIN RIPPED HIS ARM OFF. I WISH I WERE THAT AWSOME!!!


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 24, 2007)

so does Seta... Seta so does.


----------



## Omega (Apr 24, 2007)

Do you think me and Seta the Tormentor can top that?


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 24, 2007)

he can probably cut someone's head off wif a rusty spoon


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 24, 2007)

Heh,I wonder how me and Cythose will do against Gai.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 24, 2007)

Asylum said:


> ...part 2
> 
> "True, but I know all about you Horoko-suto!  You are the one called Kaitar the Naturalist, *one of the 20 elite members!*  Killing you would bring down the team by a major amount!"



Nice updates so far. They're good enough for me not to complain that I haven't been in a single one of them, lol.

I was just curious, I don't remember us having 20 elities. So, does this mean a few of us got some upgrades?


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 25, 2007)

No,he just means were THAT damn good.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 25, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Nice updates so far. They're good enough for me not to complain that I haven't been in a single one of them, lol.
> 
> I was just curious, I don't remember us having 20 elities. So, does this mean a few of us got some upgrades?



I go to several different forums.  Grand total, there are 824 members.

There are 12 co-leaders, 20 elite, and whatever's left is you guys (common and spys).

Eventually, you guys will get to become elite.  It just depends if I can find some great use in your characters.  Like Kaitar for example.  That guy, the elemental, should become an elite rather quickly but it also depends on how much loyalty you show to the entire team and I.


----------



## Omega (Apr 25, 2007)

Asylum said:


> I go to several different forums. Grand total, there are 824 members.


GOD DAYM!!! DUDE ITS LIKE....THATS A HELL OF ALOT PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Dogma (Apr 25, 2007)

Eh, I see.

Well that's cool I guess. Takes the fun out of being a Holocaust member when there's that lack of exclusiveness. But I don't really have time to devote to it, even if I was needed.

The Elite thing makes sense I guess. Though, it can get kind of biased I'm sure, Its still effective.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

wow lol, i have a loyal servant now but i think it should be based on merit to become elite


----------



## Omega (Apr 25, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Eh, I see.
> 
> Well that's cool I guess. Takes the fun out of being a Holocaust member when there's that lack of exclusiveness. But I don't really have time to devote to it, even if I was needed.
> 
> The Elite thing makes sense I guess. Though, it can get kind of biased I'm sure, Its still effective.


YEAH I WAS FEELIN HIGH AND MIGHTY WHEN I GOT YOU PM ASYLUM


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

lol that was some random comment drk?


----------



## Omega (Apr 25, 2007)

eh I can be like that at times. Any way I need to claw my way to elite status soooo bring on da missions.MWAHAHAHAHAHA. he sorry


~The ultimate life form((next to Asylum of course, he pwns my ass any day)) Phantom the master~


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 25, 2007)

Hate to burst your bubble (actually I do) but Tai and Arrixam are the perfect life forms.  I am nothing but a fallen god...condemned to live with mortals.


----------



## Devon 123 (Apr 25, 2007)

*pats back* 

well at least your with mortals who have no idea what it feels like, but are still here to comfort


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 25, 2007)

lol never new u were a god


----------



## Omega (Apr 26, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Hate to burst your bubble (actually I do) but Tai and Arrixam are the perfect life forms. I am nothing but a fallen god...condemned to live with mortals.


Damn it why does everything I say endsup geting used against me and _I get that feeling of Screwdom_


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 27, 2007)

it kinda helps if you watch what you say.

Yup, I am a fallen god; he who created reality.  Sadly, since I was condemned to live inside a mortal body, my abilities are limited.  Damn.


----------



## HK-47 (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry to sound impatient but,the all dreaded question.Whens next update?


----------



## Omega (Apr 27, 2007)

Well if I ever want to become an elite in my onesided life I must start at the begining....*puts a maid suit on* Alright BRING IT ON!!!....who wants ramen


----------



## Soul Ragnarok (Apr 27, 2007)

Asylum said:


> It begins...
> 
> Naruto walked down the streets of Konoha.  It was raining.  Midnight.  He was hungry.  He saw it: Icharu's Ramen Shop.
> 
> ...



typo or no typo, great job. cant wait 2 read more.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 27, 2007)

mmm....wonder where this guy came from...

*ahem* I like your guy's spirits.  You have the loyalty of an elite, however, I am not convinced that you have the power of an elite.  I messed around with Kaitar's and Tai's characters a little to push them past their limits.  They became elites and...ya.  As for you guys, I have been doing the same thing and yet I can hardly find anything "eliteful".

Unless you guys can change my mind.  Just post up all that you guys can do.

*ahem* busy so update will have to come either tommarrow or monday...or wednesday.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 29, 2007)

me well i have a servant called Taygar and he can
use twin keybaldes and has valor, wisdom, master and final forms
uses fenfir and ultimate keybalde
use shunpo (extreme speed)
has a hawk and dog summoun, they stay with him permantly, hawk has 2nd form to turn into giant falcon
this was supposed to be a secret but he can go...Bankai which is final form with 4 keybaldes, fenfir, ultimate, guardian, pumpkin and x30 for his shunpo (only go when dark is in heal form)

Dark:
all firestyle jutsu; dragon flame, amasteru, dragon roar, fire hurricane, fire thunder, overheat jutsu, flame trail, flame explosion
5 gates: 
wind: has invis, and can use shunpo, use hurricane and wind blade jutsu, when dark is in healing mode can use a scythe
lightning: 2nd best shunpo, rakiri, and mass lightning and storm jutsu, can use twin daggers when dark is in heal
earth: can use sand and doton jutsu, can use saito taiso and sand avalanche, slowest speed, can you use shield of gardna when dark in heal
water: can't use shunpo, can use water jutsu only when mist jutsu is active, uses a giant sword when dark is in heal
fire: most powerful, fastest clone, can use half of the justu from dark, uses a staff when dark is in heal, can heal clones
More on Dark: Uses firewings, twin fire blades, and can has the fastest shunpo known to man
his 2nd last form is BANKAI in which he can use x100000 speed, x5 hp, x30000power; to go bankai, he has to enter a isolate form in which he has a healing form and taygar can go bankai and the clones can use their own weapons, will be complete when his chakra is restored (loooong time; looks like fire has swallowed him and he is a fireman)
his last form is when he combines with taygar and he comes a fire rider on a fire wolf and last 5 min, when 5 min is over, he is vunerable for 3 hours and chakra is disabled for 500 years, final attack is a giant roar which destorys everything in a 300,000 mile radius, cannot survive if caught


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 29, 2007)

*cough* long...I'm going to need Arrixam's help for this one


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 30, 2007)

dam it i'm too weak eh?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

well, I spoke to Arrxy and he said that it couldn't work out.

However, he said that if you make ur character something like, "something that can destroy 12 villages easilly in one day".  Maybe Kaitar can't do that but he is still powerful and I can find several uses for him.

Ur character on the other hand, maybe for one-on-one matches.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 30, 2007)

i dun get how it dsn work out?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

Basically, all elite members are an one-man army.  It's pretty self-exlanitory


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Apr 30, 2007)

oh yeah? My guy is so strong he is the real person who killed all the puny Uchihas.... along with.... The fourth kazekage and many other people that I don't feel like talking about... coughcoughyoucoughcough..


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

It would kinda help if you could tell me exactly what he can do.  Cuz I have no idea what the blue sharingan is.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 30, 2007)

oh? cause my guy can basically win all his 1 on 1 matches, and my guardians (gate dudes) are awesome when it comes in AOE, my flame skills own in AOE against foot soilders


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> coughcoughyoucoughcough..



oh, you try to kill me?  highly doubtful.  There is only one mortal that has enough power to kill me.  And besides, none of you truely know what I can do.

BTW, I got this pm a while ago:



> Originally posted by *????*
> 
> A few questions to all of you:
> -do you know what Midknights are?
> ...



I know who it is...but do you?


----------



## Omega (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm someones tryin to put you up...Well I know I cant fight him cause I will get PWND on sooo many levels I wont be able to count the all with my fingers.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

he's the only one who can kill me and I'm the only one who can kill him...so, we're dead even.


----------



## Omega (Apr 30, 2007)

well I dont think any of us will go rouge. Me, well I feel honored to be part of the Holocaust and I will always be loyal. Though I must say I am a little concerned about the pm.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, I know who it is.  I've allways known.  But I just want to ask you guys, do you know?  Guess.


----------



## Dogma (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't really know who it is, but it's kinda funny. Makes things more interesting.

I might not know all the facts about the Horoko-suto, or the Midknights. But I know I play on the winning side. 

I guess 
*Spoiler*: __ 



That it's Aerion




Also, It was a few pages back but I wanted to tackle it in one big post cause I hate making multiple ones if it's not needed. But I think I could pass off as an elite.

*The Knight*
Here's Why: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Pro's:
~ Ability to Breach the heavens in a single jump (Can jump really high lol, The heavens thing just sounded cooler.) 
~ Cause sub-zero and enourmous Blizzards all on a whim.
~ Other ice related abilities, that would take too much time to go into detail
~ Suberb detection capabilities
~ Can invent things out of the ice (Like... A sword, or a tool of sorts. Namely a lockpick, or sculpture of sorts. It's pretty openended.)
~ Excel in mid range combat
~The Wyrm helm is not just for show.
~Magnificent Lance and polearm capabilities.
~ High IQ, and Anylyzing skills.
~Skilled Taction and Battle Strategist 

(This is what I wanted to send you when I first joined. I kinda didn't understand at the time but I hope this clairifies things.)

Cons:
-- I don't want to exactly broadcast what I'm weak against, but I think you know what they are. This is what keeps me balanced.
-- Don't have super speed. (It's so cliche')
-- Don't control like every element under the sun. (Also Cliche')
-- Cynical...




Lol, thinking about it was kinda fun actually. I might write up a bit more about the RP's when I get time.


----------



## DarkFire (Apr 30, 2007)

lol a traitor? alrite we gotta have a fic about it, about another rival group like us


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Apr 30, 2007)

allright, I'll give out some of the answers.

Let's see

Midknight's are a group who have a much different goal than we do.  Half of their squad spends their entire life trying to kill us and the other half want world domination.  Yup, their bad guys.

Their "Leader" is John Valco, the Blitzer.  But that's just a cover story to make an excuse.  Not even their "leader" knows who the traitor is.

The traitor thing you will find out on the last story "Trinity's Masquerade".  However, if you do pay attention to the story, you can find out who the true traitor is.  I promise though, none of you will eva guess on who he/she/shim is.

I can tell you that it is not Aerion, eventhough he hates me for killing the original Leader, Leader the Forgotten.  He dies later on in the story.


----------



## DarkFire (May 1, 2007)

alrite, but we gotta finish reaper first though


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 1, 2007)

Reaper's is just a side story to entertain each other.

The true story line is Death's, Twilight's, and Trinity's Masquerade.

Death's- you know

Twilight's- the fallen angels of death and our chance to become immortal!

Trinity's- three gods, three kings, and three soldiers; each with the power to obliterate the entire universe.  By this time, only nine HS members will still be alive.


----------



## Dogma (May 1, 2007)

Sounds elaborate... So much so that it's really not that big a deal too me.

Though, if I was writing it, The writer in me would have a field day with some of the possibilities. I got a feeling you probably won't use some of the ideas I would though, it just doesn't seem like you would at all. Which is good I guess, different preferences, opinions, peceptions, interests and all that jazz. 

For the record, If I ever wrote a back story about my character then you'd know why I don't really seem all that interested in the midknights, or much of anything. 

Personally, this Horoko-suto can be both fun and boring, depending on circumstances. Fun, because I don't usually roleplay but I like to try new things. But boring cause there's not many times you'll see your character get used, or there's really not as much placement for people who don't try and have the UBER kinds of powers. (Though Kaitar is an acception, cause I really don't see his powers as all that powerful, yet he's still strong.) 

Though I do understand why it's probably the difficult to get us all into the story and all that other kind of jazz. So again not really that big a deal. 

 But as far as my char goes, he's more in the "Uchiha Sasuke" kind of mindset. Though not as lame, or cliche'. It's actually quite a peculiar story if I do say so myself.

Still, this midknight thing still has me interested, I kinda wish there was more to be done with it at the moment.


----------



## Devon 123 (May 1, 2007)

i'm not really interested in becoming an Elite, because i'm content with just being in Horoko-suto.

and if i become a an elite...yippe(sarcasm)


----------



## HK-47 (May 1, 2007)

Asylum said:


> By this time, only nine HS members will still be alive.



I know that I am completely and utterly screwed...I am new to the group,therefore I'm screwed....Fuck Nuggets....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 1, 2007)

actually what I was going to do was pull out random names from a hat 

Can't tell you who dies though, that's a spoiler.

Have any of you guys know how hard it is to put soo many characters into one fanfic?  It's crazy!  But I promise that I will be able to do so.

As for Kaitar: his body can merge with any material or element (except living tissue).  He can hardly ever get hit and he can greatly use this to his advantage.  He fights Gaara later on and you can see that he has the upper advantage.  Hakanami might be able to fight Gaara but it might be a very rough path...especially with all those interfearance with the villagers.

Tai can easilly beat Gaara cuz he's too fast and too strong

Gamma could just make Gaara go crazy or force him to attack the village

Arrixam can tear him apart...and several other stuff but I won't tell you

Vance...can't really say.

So basically: to be an elite, you must show to me that I can use you in very multiple ways in just about any situation.  Now do you guys get it?


----------



## Omega (May 1, 2007)

dude including you thats already 7 people out of 9 who are gona live I DONT WANNA DIE....yet


----------



## Dogma (May 1, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Hakanami might be able to fight Gaara but it might be a very rough path...especially with all those interfearance with the villagers.



I'd probably try to freeze the surrounding area, Just to kill off any interference, and create a sheet of ice over the ground. So the sand is not as accesable to him. 

As far as Gaara himself, he'd be fun.Just off the top of my head I can think of three things I'd do.

Get his sand wet, encasing his defense in a sheet of ice and then allowing it to melt as fast as possible. Once it's wet, he'd be easier to take down.

That or I'd try to piece the defenses with a thrust, or falling jump. If I get him too cold then I'll probably kill him. Hypothermia is no joke, it may not be as flashy, but the colder your body gets, the weaker you get. Even the strongest fighter can die if his body gets too cold.

Finally, there's the Frozen Maelstrom (Involves the wyrm helm) . Which is probably good enough on it's own to take him down. But it's a cheap attack, so I'd prefer not to use it.

Still I think it'd be fun to fight Gaara, I don't think I'd have an easy time as others, but the upper hand is possible.  

On a side note, What can Vance do that makes him strong? I've never heard much of anything about his powers.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 1, 2007)

*thumbs up* sweet.  That was the test; you are now here by declared, Hakanami the Knight, Horoko-suto elite!

As for Vance: ...I can only let out a few things

Suppose he dies, he has two other souls left inside of him that can carry on his opperation and his first soul would just heal over time since it's not being used and therefor, he can come back to life.  That's all I can give out for now.

But do you know what those two other souls are?


----------



## Omega (May 1, 2007)

Hmmm so this means that we wont be in any more of *your* story's huh?.....Wait an idea has hit me. Why dont you assign groups and that will make a fanfic of the holocaust. You know 3 man team, each team can create their own fanfic of the holocaust with your aproval ofcourse.


----------



## HK-47 (May 1, 2007)

Well,I can't think of any powers I would have that somone else doesn't...Fuck!...


----------



## Devon 123 (May 1, 2007)

*sigh* ok here is my reason due to the constant nagging from my inner self. if i were to fight ohhh....*thinks really hard* Zetsu due to his nature with plants i could simply suck up their life force. I could also just as easily look into his soul and poison it or one of the following:

 create a portal to Hell and Heaven and send him straight to God knows where, revive dead and use as puppets to destroy him, destroy his mortal soul,

summon up the dead God Tanai and rip his ass apart, call up my servant Eceta the Storm and cause massive amounts of damage by using the basic four elements(wind, earth, water, and fire)

and can use Hell's Fury to...well i'll describe only to Lord Asylum.

Oh and Good job Hakanami on the promotion.


----------



## Dogma (May 1, 2007)

Cool, I didn't see it coming. Hell, I didn't realize I was being tested. But I'll happily accept the promotion. I'll make the changes in my sig and avy before I get to work. 

Thanks Leader.

Can I finish out Reaper's on the same team, though? Can't exactly ditch team Yukkikaze. I'm not sure if my placement on the other two Rp's is unfair though.

I like Giroro's idea as well, It'd be fun to do if we could get a melting pot of ideas going. Like, each three man team is assigned a country, and must infiltrate and take over it within a month period. Konoha is left free though, seeing as it's already being done currently.

For the record Giroro, you spelt 'Formally' wrong.

Still, this is good luck. First I got second string WR for spring football, and now this. If only I could get my newest Shikamaru and Naruto (not pairing, it's a comedy) fanfic, then it'd be all good.


----------



## DarkFire (May 1, 2007)

alrite nice haka!

for me in my case i will:

use lvl 2 flame and burn the sand (sand turns into glass then when its heated) then using Hyonkai break the glass and slash him with my sword

use overheat and surround myself with fire protecting myself from his sand, because heat turns it in glass and shards of glass are nothing for my bonoi suit

use black flame if he transforms but i would have to kill him before then because it could be fatal...


----------



## Dogma (May 1, 2007)

Thanks, but you do know it takes sand a few minutes to turn into glass right?
In fact, with a normal flame it'd probably take even longer.

I'm not exactly sure what you can do, but wouldn't it be easier to use the flames to force him into going into his defesive shell. Then for that few second period where his visibility is gone, use some kind of technique to penetrate the shell. The thing about Gaara is that his shell is neither inpregnable, nor see-through. He has to use the third eye to see where you are, and that takes chakra, if not a few miliseconds of time. Utilize it, and you take away that defensive advantage.

It's not exactly the most elaborate idea, and it has alot of room for error. However, it's the most basic. 

But if your just using flame, and you take out the glass strategy, then he'd possibly kill you. Gaara's not really a push-over you know.

lol, now I feel like fighting Gaara.


----------



## DarkFire (May 1, 2007)

well since i used lvl 2 flame (flame as hot as actualy blue flames) the accerlerated speed would instantly turn the sand into glass; without it though i could always use Hyonkai and did wht rock lee did and slash him multiple times with my sword, or use a counter to his offense and use overheat to defend or fiery sky. I could also make flames appear in his defense (that space between him and the sand barrier). LOL Haka i'm kinda like the oppisite of u lol


----------



## Dogma (May 1, 2007)

*Iroh-nee*

Lol, that's sortof the irony of us being partnered together.

Ignoring the fact that your a central Fire user, and I'm a Ice user...

Yeah we're opposites.

1.) I'm alot more logical to say the least, but you can think alot more abstractly.
2.) Your powers are a bit flashy, and mine aren't quite so out there.
3.) ^ I can't do that... The glass thing. I guess it's different for me, but I've been around when glass is made. And even at top temperature, it's hard to make sand turn into glass instantly. Still, to each there own and what not.
4.) You've got Taygar, and I've got the helm. One's a servant, the other is well...dead. They could probably do that same thing for us strength wise, but I like keeping my trump card hidden.
5.) Miscellaneous reasons, and all that other kind of jazz that I can't think of.  

Although knowing Asylum, he might have did it by accident, or without a large amount of thought. Irony would be a great word for this.


----------



## DarkFire (May 2, 2007)

lol i agree with u! ur a dude i like! many ppl just like to make random post that dun have a lot of thought, yea i'm more abstract lol! wish i would be partners with u more often


----------



## Dogma (May 2, 2007)

Maybe, I don't really mind. I just sorta go with the flow.

If the other RP works out and Asylum approves of Giroro's idea, then I'll partner up with you, if I don't get picked up.


----------



## DarkFire (May 2, 2007)

now that ur an elite i bet there will be competition for u now


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 2, 2007)

okay, there are twenty-three members.  If one of you guys can find me two more members, I will be glad to put up teams of five.  Three seems a bit too small for me.

Hey!  What do you mean I came up with this accidentally?!  ...actually yeah, it was kinda by accident.  I figured that fire and ice are opposites so I thought that you two would make a superve team.  I didn't know what exactly you guys could do so I just let you guys go out there.  I just figured that you were a fire and ice malipulator.  Nothing else.


----------



## Omega (May 2, 2007)

Asylum said:


> okay, there are twenty-three members. If one of you guys can find me two more members, I will be glad to put up teams of five. Three seems a bit too small for me.


Heheheh MWAHAHAHAHA I know just the guy And I know he'll join cause I go to school with him and were friends.


----------



## DarkFire (May 3, 2007)

alrite so now we need 2 more memebers for our squad?


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

Dude,what happened to this fic?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

God you people!  I'm in a jam right now so I have no clue what to post up.

I figured out the entire story but I don't know the exact details on to which I must post up next.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 5, 2007)

Cwap maaan. I had to read like 2 pages or something of posts just to catch up to what you guys were talking about! 

haha anyway, I like the whole 3 man team or something idea. It's pretty creative. Oh yea, and if you look at my sig, I got a GIF image of some people. It was supposed to feature MORE people, but for some reason the other members wont show and stop @ my character and go back to Leader Asylum :S I'll fix it later. 

 YOSHA! Congrats on the promotion Hakanami-san!


----------



## Dogma (May 5, 2007)

*New Ranking System.*

Thanks, Kaitar.

Moving on to the true purpose of this post. For some reason I came up with this idea about the ranking system, and felt I wanted to add my two cents.

_*From Black to White, a proposal of ranks.* By The Knight_

I apologize ahead of time for the length ​
Alright, taking a look at our rankings so far, we have Common > Spy > and Elite > and leader rankings. Which is a good system on it's own, but only  if we had less memebers....

However, I see that this group is growing, at a seemingly rapid rate, and I feel that this system is not the best it can be, so I propose this idea.

Why don't we attempt to draft a Chess influnced system of growth?

I happen to like chess quite alot, and when I looked over the pieces I thought that maybe we could apply it to how we do things around the Holocaust. But I assure you, this is no simple minded ide. If possible I want to delve past the title and piece kind of idea and move to a much more personal and adequate system.

That being said, I'll begin with the most basic form of this.

*The Pawn*:
All rookies start out as pawns, until something of their worth has been proven. They hold limited powers, and should follow orders if given. (Don't get tyrannical with said orders and limits. It's still your basic rookie rank.)

From the pawn we move into three different categories: The Rook, The Knight, and the Bishop. These three categories are similar to the spy status. None are really more powerful then the other, but said title is given off of your abilities. 

Confused? I'll elaborate in the next portion.

*The Rook:* For the more defensive, and heavier kind of memebers. If you can block an attack, better then you can attack on your own then your better off being a rook. If you happen to have one of those absolute defenses then it's ideal for your to become a rook.

A prime example would be someone like Kaitar: He has the ability to merge with anything that isn't flesh. Making almost every attack that comes his way both null and void. Making him a defensive specialist : Ideal for becoming a rook.

After you achieve rook status, you can be promoted to *Paladin*. Which is a much more powerful form of this. Ideally this is the Elite form of any rook, and is second only to our Leader, and Arrixiam.

*The Bishop:* Those who specialize in indirect fighting, and illusions. Relying on more than simply fighting in close range. The wide area specilaists who are able to take down more then one person at a time. Phantoms and Magicians and all that kind of jazz would go here. Long-range fighters would also fall into this category, as well as those who are useful tactically.

For example: I choose both Gamma and Myself. Gamma can make anyone beileve anysingle one of his illusions, causing his powers to be more about not-having to directly engage his opponent. This make him a illusion specialist.

I on the other hand, may be able to directly engage the opponent, by I'm a tactition/ battle strategist. Also, I control the temperature in the surrounding area. So I could conjure up a blizzard and then use the snow to my advantage. Using both Larger area, and more tactical attacks. 

Edit: Upon further thought, I realize I'm stronger defensively, then I am offensively. So I'd meet the qualifications for two. 

This form becomes *Sage* at a higher level. Making their powers similar to that of any normal elite. Much like the Paladin it's an advanced form of the previous. In this case the Bishop.

Finally, *The Knight:* One on one specialists, who's powerful abilities make them ideal for rushing into battle with their fists raised high. Ready to spill blood with a single swing. These are the close to mid-range fighters who posses great speed, strength and manuverability.

For example I'm using Darkfire: He can incinerate just about anything around him. And posseses the speed and strength to take out just about anyone in a  one on one situation. This makes him the ideal short to mid range specialist because his attacks don't require quite as much thought, and are still just as powerful.

The advanced form for any knight would be *Myrmidon.* The same ideal of the other two, but with more advanced abilities and strengths that lend themselves well to each situation that requires alittle extra muscle.

Now... The highest two positions able to be held are *King and General* status.

*The General*: Is better known as second and third in command. Able to command in Asylum's place. This is only holdable by one or two members and only the best of the best should be given such title. Arrixiam is my example, seeing as he's our current second in command.

*The King:* Our leader, Asylum. He will hold this title until he gives it away, or the group is disbanded. He controls all of the other members... I don't think I really have to go into detail, no?

Now I could easily say, "Well that's it, what do y'all think?" but there's still one more twist to this plan. The Black and White Status. Which is derivative from both colors in chess.

I realize some of our members aren't all the nicest. And some don't have that vicious bloodlust either. For that I propose each me given/ choose either a white or black status. Establishing it at pawn rank, and with each rank it's either changed, or left alone.

This is chosen by will, personality, and range of abilities. If you seem to be more of a fun and kind person, can manipulate fire, and happen to like large swords. Then White is a better choice.

If you happen to enjoy killing others, setting fires and causing mayhem (doesn't have to be as drastic.) Then Black is the better option.

 I'm not sure where status should go, Either before or after rank would be fine. I'll leave that up to Asylum.

Putting it all together, the whole title should go like so...

_Hakanami the Knight (Black Paladin)_

_Kaitar the Naturalist (White Paladin)_

and so on and so forth...

With all that, I beileve, this opens the door for originality, Rp's, Inner squad Horoko-suto sparring, new members, and alot of other jazz that I even I can't think of, or say.

Please take some time to read it over and think about it, and then tell me what you all think.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

ello ^^ *waves to everyone* woah to much of a post *looks up and brain hurts* owowowowow


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 5, 2007)

Wow, I see you've put some major though into this Hakanami. This is a very good idea. Although I think it'd be better if you posted this in the meeting room no?

Still, these are awesome Haka-san. Very creative.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Awesome. Where do I fall in thatv category, and what are the new teams?


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

Jesus Christ Hakanami you sure do know how to make a speech...


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

I want him as my lawyer.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 5, 2007)

Avoid saying the Lord's name in vain. Better of using it in Prayer.


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

Vance said:


> I want him as my lawyer.



me too....how much do you think he charges per hour? 600$?


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

lol, Christians, I am Catholic, but I don't attend Church. Peace be with you, and also with you.


    So, uh, there can only be one Elite on each team, or can it be like 2 Elites to run the show?


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

if 1 elite in each time PLEASE dont let me team up with Ballistik...no offense but he's kinda weard... let me team up with Hakanami or something >.<


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

um...what category am i in?


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Your in the Pawns.

    Oh tyeah, great job in becoming Elite Hak, maybe now you can fight at my level.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

huh, so i am a pawn.....that sucks V_V oh well


----------



## Dogma (May 5, 2007)

Thanks.

@Cronos and BlueX: I know I'm longwinded, sorry .

@Revan: Lol, I was actually going to go into law, but I'm probably going to go into teaching. Getting some degree's in education, and pyschology. Law is fun, and I've taken some classes on it, but I got bored of it. 

Plus defending a murderer isn't exactly my forte...

@Vance: If Asylum likes it, the possibilities are pretty out there. We could have three to five man cells. Consisting of one Paladin/Sage/Myrmidon and two pawns. Or one of each Elite class and two paladins. three pawns, one elite class. Etc. It's pretty circumstantial.

Just pulling some math up on possibilites... I think its uh... 840 if you want get technical as far as placements. If you don't want to get technical then it's like uh... 49+... I don't really feel like getting into it.

 @Renge: Yeah I probably should have posted it in the meetings section, but I figured it'd stand a better chance of being seen here. I did post Announcement links into it though, and i don't think it's really that big a deal lol.

Still, I did mess up on that. The idea just came to me when a chess commercial came on, and I was looking at the last "Death's Masqeurade" post. I sorta just went from there.

Y'all think Asylum and Arrixiam will like it?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

it ok...i have heard people who talk more than you *5 min ago* YOU DAMN PREPS!  i hate preps V_V THEY CAN ALL BURN IN HELL!


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

What? 

  I can make long speeches, hell, my class president speech for 6th grade was 3 pages long in the font of 12 in Agency FB.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

lolz *grabs syeth and kills alot of preps* ~lalalalalala~


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Thanks.
> @Revan: Lol, I was actually going to go into law, but I'm probably going to go into teaching. Getting some degree's in education, and pyschology. Law is fun, and I've taken some classes on it, but I got bored of it.
> 
> Plus defending a murderer isn't exactly my forte...




Oh,oi,no no no,man dont bring up my murder case again *looks at the bodies of the Dark Brotherhood*ehhh...Lucien Lachance made me do it! (Oblivion! )


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

*phew*...I just read it and then I gave it to Arrxy.

And I quote, "Damn!  What the heck goes on inside this dude's mind?!  Not even Gamma's user does this!"

Then he told me that it would work out better than our usual rankings.

I like it but I'm going to have to start getting used to this thing.

I approve this message

~Asylum Valcony Dreamrox
Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

Lol, I think we should all become e-family members. Right>?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

What?!  All of us?!  Damn!  That's a big ass family!

I suppose that we should...

Let's see...

Bro's: Kaitar, Vance, Arrxy
Dad: Tai
Uncle: Gamma
cousins: everyone else.


----------



## Yasashiku (May 5, 2007)

Oi.... okay, this is off topic but deals with the Holocaust.  I submitted my info, and said I would like to join, but I have not had any reply yet so.... yeah.


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

wHATEVER YOU SAY DUDETTE.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

........shishi is a guy


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

I think he was mocking him....*whistles*


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

CRONOS I DON'T WANT TO BE MAD AT YOU SO PLEASE STAY OUT OF IT!


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 5, 2007)

Haha our daddy's an animated Corpse  (Ask Leader Asylum what I mean by that. Hint: Tai is technically already dead)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

huh????????????????????


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

BlueX said:


> CRONOS I DON'T WANT TO BE MAD AT YOU SO PLEASE STAY OUT OF IT!



Jeezum,just sayin....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

*laughs nerously* heh.....sorry *scratches back of head*


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

*Pats On Back*It's Fine....


----------



## Vance (May 5, 2007)

whut happened


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

....? what happened here yea...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

what did i miss?


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

I dunno,i missed some stuff too


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 5, 2007)

i am so confused.........cronos whould you care to explain?


----------



## Revan (May 5, 2007)

Ahh,done updating!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 5, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> Haha our daddy's an animated Corpse  (Ask Leader Asylum what I mean by that. Hint: Tai is technically already dead)



Tai died on the original Death's Masquerade.  I revived him from the dead but since he's a dead corpse, he has no life force, chakra, or chi.  All he has is no limitation on his own strength and speed.  Oh, and he can automatically heal if he gets injured.


----------



## Dogma (May 5, 2007)

Asylum said:


> *phew*...I just read it and then I gave it to Arrxy.
> 
> And I quote, "Damn!  What the heck goes on inside this dude's mind?!  Not even Gamma's user does this!"
> 
> ...



Lol is Arrixiam saying that a good thing or a bad thing? 

For the record, what goes on in my mind is really not all that complex. At least I don't think so, though I do want to study psychology for that exact reason.

I remember in first grade, they told me that legally I'm above the normal level. And that I'm one of those really analytical people, it's my specialty to say the least.

So I figure this is just another one of those things... I saw the commercial, broke it down, and then saw how I can apply it to myself or something I deal with.

Though I just happened to have some time to kill, and I didn't feel like writing a story, saw the commercial, and writers inspiriration hit. You know what I mean, that "Aha!" moment.

Digressing, 

I'm glad you all like it, it will take a bit of time to get used too, but I honestly think it's a good idea.

It'll be tough to apply it to all of the members but I'm sure that once its said and done, we'll enjoy it.

Just out of curiousity, What exactly does Gamma's user do?


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

what did i miss?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

you missed alot


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

yep i noe that so just tell me what i missed instead of stating the obvious


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

lol, basically we are talking to each other about random stuff.....that is all i can put.....cuz i have no ideas what is going on lol


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

oh, for some reason i'm seeing this pattern in all of the other threads...


----------



## Dogma (May 6, 2007)

itachifire said:


> yep i noe that so just tell me what i missed instead of stating the obvious



You missed quite alot, we got a new ranking system.

Go back like two or three pages. I think you'll see the essay I wrote on it.

It's 100% Asylum approved


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Lol is Arrixiam saying that a good thing or a bad thing?
> 
> For the record, what goes on in my mind is really not all that complex. At least I don't think so, though I do want to study psychology for that exact reason.
> 
> ...




To be honest, I don't know if it's good or not but I like it.

As for Gamma...I have no freakin idea what he does.  All I know is that he's very smart (smarter than Arrxy) and that his character is supposed to be his personality.  Besideds, I haven't seen him, Aerion, and Tai since Aura of Roses was shut down (three weeks ago).

As for you, Hak, everything you say has meaning but there are times when I really don't want to read it...but I still do and I regret not wanting to.  Everything is very thought out and organized.  I think you are a very good philosipher...again that's a big word for me.


----------



## Dogma (May 6, 2007)

Aye,

It's a curse of being longwinded when you write. Normally I know when not to ramble, but there's no off-switch when I get going with an idea. So I tend to jus keep going with it, go back and then reread it myself. So there are times when even I don't feel like reading the crap I said.

But I figure, if it wasn't meant to be said... I wouldn't have the ability to say it. Thusly why expressing my opinion is such a big deal to me.

I appreciate what you said about me, but.

As long as we're being honest, I hate the asterisk posts. (*Whips your ass*) just pisses me off. I don't do that sortof thing, I think you should at least make an attempt to write about it, instead of shamelessly spoiling words. I'll digress though, to each their own. 

Also, your a very cool leader, but your style can be a bit troubling at times. At first, I thought you were going to be very strict leader, with a "Yagami Light esque" kind of air about him. Yet you don't... And that's good, it makes you a better leader in some aspects, and worse in others. I'd do thing differently, but I'm different from y'all.

If you've got no objections, as well Arrixiam (Though it's hard to really factor in a person you've never met before.) I'll continue doing what I can.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Oh?  How about this: I make you Leader for a week and see what you can do.  How about that?  Starting Sunday, ur going to be Leada for one whole week.


----------



## Dogma (May 6, 2007)

Thanks, but no thanks. I guess...

I hope I didn't offend with that last post, but becoming leader really isn't what I had in mind.... Not that I'm bad in a leadership position but taking it from you even for a week seems like I'm stepping out of line.

I would do things much differently, that is fact. 

But I also don't have the time to devote to do much of anything. So putting me as leader would accomplish very little, and just end up making me look incompetant. 

Isn't there some kind of alternative to this?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

hm...how about you just tell me what I'm doing wrong?

Oh, and I didn't get offended.  I just thought that I could find out what you would do.  Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Dogma (May 6, 2007)

Well...Ok.

I'd be a bit more strict, and use a more militant kind of style. While still keeping that charm, that cause people to like me to begin with.

Though it'd be no where near as forceful, it'd still be a bit more effective. To me, a Leader is someone to be both feared and love, intimidated and calmed, respected and played with.

I would make the qualifications for getting into the Holocaust, a bit more steep. It feels like anyone with a creative idea, and a original name could get in. 

Of course, this would be difficult, but should happen over time. Create an all around interesting story/post/all that other jazz that causes interest into the Holocaust. Get a few people asking around about it, get a couple of  canidates, and make them go against one another for getting recruited.

That way, the best of the best joins us, and though we may lose a few more potential canidates, there's less of risk of insubordination as well as inactive members.

Advertisement is key here, if we can get more and more members then odds are we'll be able to get more and more. It's sortof the same way that,  2x2=4
but 4x4=16 and 16x16 is 256.  Things will grow over time, and if you can hook alot of members into becoming active, then this will carry over and get even more and more. A classic snowball effect, I'll explain how to do so in a sec. 


I'd adopt the ranking system I proposed earlier, and really put it to use. One day, the pawns would fight one another, then the bishops, then the sages, knights etc. Make things fun and interesting for those who enjoy the terrible asterisk posts. 

I would also influence input from the members, this is also a great way to get new members. All we do is write, and write, and write... So much so that those on the Fanfiction forums don't really like us all too much. Not all of us are writers though, some of us are good at reviewing, some can draw, make music, and all that kind of jazz (I seriously love saying that.)

We get some pictures of our member and slide them into the fanart gallery, if we infiltrate that gallery then there's no telling what comes next. Also, get an AMV going, get into that gallery. Try to get a debate going consisting of all Horoko-suto members, and try to tackle something in the Konoha TV and Library forums. If something is placed in there, then there's a good chance we'll be able to get more and more fans.

More people will say, "Hmmm?" and look into it, The more people that look into it, the easier it will be to recruit, and grow. The bigger we grow, the easier it will be to migrate to another forum, one that has well over 100 members, but one that is our own. 

Radical, of lethargic, and all that inbetween! The Horoko-suto could easily expand exponentially, and once it does we'll have not a group, but an organization that's fully functioning, and fun for everyone.

No spam policy...

And make the power scale/ ability creativity to indiviuality ratio a bit altered to suit the cirumstance.

There's a bit more, but I don't feel like writing too many theories so early in the morning.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

whoa... very interesting.  However, I'm going to need help with the advertisement.

I think I should change the applications a bit and make it a bit more tougher for anyone to join.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

and make sure members are active, like a 20 day post or ur out thing like that ormaybe 30 day, if they can't they can just pm u when they are back cause excessive inactive members is a bad thing and also i think we need a ranking list in ur sig


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

On my sig?  I barely have enough room as it is.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

lol.......^^


----------



## Revan (May 6, 2007)

did i miss something?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

well, we got a new ranking system and we are going to advertise our group on this forum all over the sub-forums.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

so can u post the new ranking system?
(and also can i stay an elite?)


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Thanks, Kaitar.
> 
> Moving on to the true purpose of this post. For some reason I came up with this idea about the ranking system, and felt I wanted to add my two cents.
> 
> ...



Here it is and yes, ur still an elit.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

sweet so i'm a Black Myrmidon


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

uhhhh....am i still a pawn?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Sadly yes.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

yep maybe u should expand and put more detail in ur medical skills, i guess u would be more of a defensive player blue?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 6, 2007)

i told you i wasn't good at this *sighs*


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Well,get better....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

Don't you ever have anything nice to say?


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

well i mean u could! cause ur our only medical nin, u dun have to, ur good for what u r right now but u have so much potential!


----------



## Dogma (May 6, 2007)

Blue would probably fall under the White  bishop category, after the first promotion. It's really for the indirect fighters, or lack of fighters alltogether.

I'm not sure when you want to bump members up from Pawn's Asylum. I always figured it could come after something interesting, or a certain period of activity/time.  

I'm glad you like my ideas Asylum, though I'm not sure if I mentioned it, but it's going to take a good deal of time. I suggest we first get some more activity on our own forums, that way we can compile ways to get advertisements out there.

Also, I wanted to mention this before about the ranking system and strengths, (or what you could take down reasonably.)

Pawn : Genin, Chuunin, Special Jonin's, and Academy teachers.

Bishop/Rook/Knight: Jonin, ANBU

Sage/Myrmidon/Paladin: Sanin level, Elite Jonin. (Akatsuki if and only if they have the advantage.

General's: Akatsuki, S-class missing Ninjas, Kage's.

Leader: Pretty much anything.

I'll help some other memebers in finding what category they want to be in, or are qualified for. This is still pretty cool to go by these rank names. Though for the record, your alignment (White or Black) has no effect on your strength.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

sweet but being a jounin can be better than ANBU see asuma, kakashi, or guy, they own but they are not in ANBU


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

So,like am I a pawn?


----------



## Dogma (May 6, 2007)

@Itachi: They are elite Jonin. The scale is alittle different, I get what you mean, but it wasn't meant to be seen that way. You can kill a Joe-shmoe Jonin easily, but unless you rank up, you wont be able to take on Gai, Kakashi, Baki, and all them.

@Cronos: Black Knight, I think. You've been around long enough to not be a pawn, but I don't think Asylum boosted you up to Elite yet. Your powers are also pretty straightforward....

You know, I'm going to see if I can get a list going on the Horoko-suto stat book about where everyone would be ranked at. Who knew I could turn one of Vance's ideas into something good lol.


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

Whoa,Black Knight....I LIKE IT!


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

yea but i'm black myrmidon


----------



## HK-47 (May 6, 2007)

I don't even know what that means so I don't care..


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

that means i'm an elite dark knight lol, check ur rank in one of the holocaust threads in my sig


----------



## Dogma (May 6, 2007)

Well actually, a Myrmidon is not really like a Knight at all.

It's more like a sellsword, a highly combative fighter who enjoys risking their lives and fighting an opponent to the death. Mercenary work would also be accurate for a Myrmidon.

The Black alignmet is pretty accurate for any Myrmidon, I don't expect to see alot of white Myrmidon's but who knows, if we grow large enough we could even  make a brand new category. Like Journeyman.


----------



## DarkFire (May 6, 2007)

oh sweet even better, but isn't journeymen more of a apprentice(liek pawn?)


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

I have a serious question and I want a serious answer.  If there is anyone who answers this with any stupid comments, I will ban them from Holocaust.

My question is: with all of the amount of posts you've seen me post up, what kind of personality do you see me as?


----------



## Dogma (May 6, 2007)

Hmmm...

A bit random of a question, but sure I'll answer.

Thoughtful, Easy going, Creative, Competitive, and  Fun loving.

To me, you seem like the type of person who doesn't really let alot of things truly get to him. Shirking off severity just as quickly as it accumulates. You seem to be pretty good at coming up with things easily, I mean look at Death's Masquerade. Competitve, because if someone challanged you, you'd probably respond with a equal challenge.

Like if I did something like "*Raises sword questionably at Asylum*" and slapped some text in there, you'd probably want to fight it out. Either in jest or for show. 

And you do just seem really fun loving, you do whatever, make jokes, stories, a bunch of other jazz, and stay away from anything serious unless mandated by the circumstance/situation. There's a bit more, but I think that's good.

Why'd you want to know? What's up?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 6, 2007)

I had to get out from society for a while.  I took a long break to just think about my life.  I'm tired of hiding my true self.  I'm dying on the inside and I hate telling people that I have no problems at all.  I hate being something that I'm not.

I'm going to change that from now on.  No more being the fun spoiled idiot that I prettend to be.  I'm going to show everyone from now on, who I trully am.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

wow, that was a great speech....maybe i should show my true self too......normally i am very shy and quiet cuz people hate me when i am myself


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

I'ma White Sage...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

vance@ i thought you said you were an elite.........


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

I wish I was an elite...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

ah me too ^^


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

so do I...n.n


----------



## Devon 123 (May 7, 2007)

hmm...i guess i'm a black bishop.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 7, 2007)

Global Announcemant!

I will be taking a week off from most of my forums.  I will still be on but not on any of the forums that you are familiar with.  I am putting Hakanami, Vance, and Kaitar incharge while I am away.  As for Arrixam, he will be monitoring everyone's actions and notify me if anything goes wrong.

Until we see each other again,

~Asylum Valcony Dreamrox
Asylum the Dreamer


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 7, 2007)

Cool. Hakanami, Vance, and I are temporary in charge. Thanks bro for including me!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

hey asylum............


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

OMG...YES!It is a blessing from God!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

huh did i miss sumptin? brb i gotta do sumptin.................


----------



## Omega (May 7, 2007)

Cronos said:


> OMG...YES!It is a blessing from God!


 
Uhh is it that good that he's taking some vacation time?


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

wow dam it i wish i was also in charge but i would do nothing really if i was anyway


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

Yo, itachifire, remember To Love One's Self? Man, I had low posts and low rep. Ahh, good times.


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

yea lol, what happened to the story? it was gettin good, and that was the first time i met u lol


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

lol, I got bored, and lost track of it.


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

oh that's a shame


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, shit happens


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

*looks around* .................*is being random* WHO WANTZ CAEK! ^^


----------



## Vance (May 7, 2007)

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

MEEEEEEEEEE TOOOOOOOO NOT! LOL


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

See, this is exactly why I never pop my head into these things.

An introduction:

I am the one called Arrixam the Saint, Holocaust's Co-leader.  I have to admit one thing, I have asked for Asylum's permission for something: to keep my name hidden.  I was *not* a member here on Naruto Forums but I did happen to show up every once in a while to see what has happened.

I do hope that we can try to get along while Asylum is away.


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

HOLY FUCKING GRANDMA ON A STICK! HE'S HERE!
*Bows*Were not worthy!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 7, 2007)

i have never met you *bows* so my name is blue but everyone calls me amber for some reason..... and yes when asylum is away we can get along quiet fine...i am pissed at him for trying to rape me  but i hope that will be forgotten soon so ^^ *clear throught* WHO WANTS CAEK I SAY AGAIN!


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

That would be because that is your character's name.  Like how I called Asylum, Asylum when his name was "twilight-trinity".


----------



## Dogma (May 7, 2007)

I see... 

Well, I guess that makes us temporary General's (if you want to get all technical lol.) 

I suppose this is good. It leaves room for uh... ideas. I'll try to post some ideas that I have for us all in the Meeting room, and I'll get a link to it in the next post.

@Arrixam: I didn't expect to see you, still....

I am the Knight. 

Glad to meet you.

I'm sure we will all get along while Asylum is taking a break, in fact. I think we should work together to make things even better when he comes back. So any idea or suggestion is open, and I'm sure between the four of us, we can work it out.


----------



## HK-47 (May 7, 2007)

Cause that's ur Holocaust name.I am Cronos The Ravager,It is an honor to meet you.*holds out hand*


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

Hakanami, it is a grand honor *bows*

As for you, Cronos...I can't remember giving you that codename.  *Grabs hand and shakes*  Asylum still has spoken much about you, *easilly crushes hand*


----------



## Dogma (May 7, 2007)

*bows in return* Likewise to you, Black General.

Though you mentioned it in the other page, I appreicate your comment about me. I have no intention of disappointing, nor stopping with my theories.

That being said, we should probably split up the workload, that way we can equally handle whatever obstacles are laid on our path.

I'll start taking applications, and run them by Arrixam. My hours on may be limited but I can get some work done. I'll also work on initial advancement from pawn, to the next level.

Vance, keep an eye out for equality in the Battledome, as well as monitor the our own forums. Your on the day shift, also I have a good use for you in the post I intend to make in the meeting room.

Kaitair, keep an eye out for the RP's, watch for spam, and take whatever shift is possible. Work on getting some chapters into, or encouraging our current members to participate. So far we have several of RP's and all they do is collect dust.

Arrixam, I hadn't intended on actually hearing from you... However right off the bat, you should work on overall monitoring, and larger decisions. Such as promotion from from Rook/Bishop/Knight to their advanced counterparts. In the ideas I have for the meeting room's post, I'll be able to factor you into it. It will take a moment. Also, keep working on our forums like it's been said. I still have yet to join, but when I do I'll try to help out.

Sound good?


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

I am in charge of codenames as usual.  I have no problem with that.  And of course all ideas are to be run by me first.  I am, hypathetically, Asylum's secretary(sp).  I don't dissaprove with this.

Asylum was not expecting this either.  I just decided to help out a bit, considering what happened to him.  I am afraid that that is confidential between me and him.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 7, 2007)

*Whistles

Nice, taking charge eh Hakanami? Nice job!  I'll try my best!

As for You Arrixam, Glad to finally meet ya! I an Kaitar the Natualist  Oh ya, check the near obttom of my sig, I got a GIF image of ya! (Still working on making it look better)


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

hey nice to meet u arrixiam, i'm DarkFire the Surge one of the Mrymidon Black ( a elite form of black kngiht) and i'm sure you haven't heard of me...

And BTW if any1 wants to check out any holocaust related threads/rps check out my sig and it has the links to it (e.g. the meeting place is in my sig) and also regrading promotion i think putting more activity and contributing is great and show be one of the things a pawn has to do first but also...

I got an idea of an exam-like thing that allows the promotion of panws>1st position>elite>general

kinda like academy exmas, chunin exams, jounin exams, anbu exams

Its an idea forming in my head...i got more detail in my head; if you approve of it i'll post more about it


----------



## Dogma (May 7, 2007)

The exam thing from Pawn+ has me intrigued. Tell me a bit more.


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

I have an important announcemant



> Originally posted by *Asylum*
> 
> I appologize for anything that I have said to disturb or harm you.  I am no longer the "fun-loving" being that all of you have known dearly.  What I have experienced two days ago will never leave my mind for the rest of my life.
> 
> Before Leo (Symbol) died, he wanted this great guitar that was signed by his his favorite band.  As his last gift, I bought it and burried it with him on his funeral.  Two nights ago, I snuck out of my house and I went over to his burrial site.  When I got there, his coffin was dug up and wide open.  I saw his clothes torn off and all of the dear items that was burried with him gone...including the guitar.



This is what explains what Asylum had gone through.  And I don't blame him one bit.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (May 7, 2007)

Wow...Leader Asylum must be devistated... I mean... c'mon some people just cant respect the dead... I'd love to rip those A-holes who did that to Leo a new one, and then some... *shakes fist in anger


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

wtf...THOSE MOTHERFUCKING GRAVE ROBBERS!!!...if i ever know who desecrated Leo...i'm gonna kick that fucker's ass

and with exams:

Academy(4 weeks in the group and also particpated in holocaust threads)

a pawn will have to answer a series of questions concerning the holocaust (e.g. history like what kind of group we are and who is our leader before, who are the current elites)

next they will have to demenstrate their skills by fighting a NPC one of the elite control that has a standraized level of power

lastly the pawn will have to defeat another pawn, the winning pawn gains the tittle we give them (rook, knight, bishop) and also i think the codenames should be given here

Jounin exams (should be executed when we think a knight/rook/bishop derserves a chance to become an elite and done in pairs): 

1st part: a well written stat of the character, a may be included to help pass this part

2nd part: demenstrate their powers by doing a specific task (e.g. a fire user as to make a volcano erput with his own powers or summoun a metoer)

3rd part: hunting down a S-ranked member in the naruto world (if we run out, we can make up some)

4th part: fight a army of ****(we decide for each person because it vaires, this shows if they are a one-many army)

5th : fight another soon to be elite and the winnder gets to the final part

6th: last 10min fighting arrixiam/asylum if they fight at half str.

ANBU: still thinking cause i haven't achieved the rank yet and also exams should be held every 2 weeks(max.8 ppl) and jounin are given every 4 weeks (max. 4)


----------



## Dogma (May 7, 2007)

I like the idea Darkfire.

It's pretty cool, though a bit too drastic. When we get more members I think it could really work but at the moment, it probably would not fit in too well. 

Anyways, this plays well into my next idea. I'm going to work on that post ASAP.


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

Well, for starts, I like your inthusiasm.

To become a rook/bishop/knight:
-I think that it would be best for a current stat test, like you said before, and then the one-on-one match.  And that's it.

To become an elite:
-right, a very well written report on *everything* about their character
-write and pm a one-shot of that elite taking on either an Akatsuki or an army of 1500.  I believe since Akatsuki can destroy a village, 1500 is a village so I believe that makes it fair
-fighting another elite wouldn't be neccessary.  An Akatsuki member would be just a strong.
-taking on either me or Asylum?  No, there are several qualities that can't be acheived yet by a beggining elite.

To become a general or Co-leader:
-complete analysis of the entire Holocaust members and thier environmnent
-character's abilities must be strong and very resourceful {or intellect should be great and resourceful}
-A two page summory or why you should become a general/co-leader (one page on own personal reason and another on how you would be a great leader amongst everyone else)


----------



## Dogma (May 7, 2007)

I also concur with some of your ideas Arrixam.

However, I find fault with the report aspect. It seems a bit over the top. There are some of us who aren't quite as articulate with words as others. To make them write repots is almost immediately putting them at a disadvantage.

I beileve we should make them do something that utilizes talents. Writing a report can still be one, but maybe write a themesong (if your good with music), Draw a picture  (good with art) Come up with something that's more then just words.

See, I'm pretty good at using my tongue, but if I ran out of ideas to use for the report then I may lose that oppurtunity. This is possible, and that's misfortunate because I feel as if I could be qualified for one of the three General positions.

The exam's should be fair, above anything else. Everyone deserves a chance to become either a pawn or a General, maybe even leader should ours ever leave. (Nothing is set in stone....That is just being real.)

The pawn aspect I think should also be alittle more challanging, The Battledome seems to be a bit more fun then what I thought. Hell, I intend on taking at least one of you on before I go to sleep. Just to give it a shot.

We should utilize this, make the future Knights fight future Rooks or other Knights, and make the future bishops utilize there talents in the best way possible.

See if we make someone like Amber take on any rook or knight, then it would be a complete catastrophe. Medics aren't able to fight that well after all (At least you said you couldn't.) So make her heal, or do something that only she can do.

Originality, Creativty, and Individuality.

Utilzing these factors with a group of open-minds. I'm more then certain there's a great alternative to this. One that will make even the coldest a members crack a smile.


----------



## DarkFire (May 7, 2007)

hey i'm pretty active down in the battledome so i think i can look over the fights (ones fighting akatsuki and each other) 

and also a 2 page report you say? well i'll get started on that and for the anayalis i believe that some members like yordey and tony, or bonnie we really have no idea wht their abilites are so i believe a number (5-10) members and environement is a place so plz elabarate on that


----------



## Arrixam (May 7, 2007)

Oh, don't worry, those who I never see participate will be sacked.


----------



## Dogma (May 8, 2007)

Announcement

My newest Essay (Though not half as long, or as elaborate) has been posted.

I would like all members to read over it, and converse with one another either here or there.

Usopp x Kaya Fanclub

@Dark: Lol, maybe I'm just anal on language for the most part. But it's driving me crazy how easier it's getting to understand you. Try to be just a bit more clear man.

As for the battledome, I suppose I'll take a shot at it in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Omega (May 8, 2007)

> Originally posted by *Asylum*
> 
> I appologize for anything that I have said to disturb or harm you. I am no longer the "fun-loving" being that all of you have known dearly. What I have experienced two days ago will never leave my mind for the rest of my life.
> 
> Before Leo (Symbol) died, he wanted this great guitar that was signed by his his favorite band. As his last gift, I bought it and burried it with him on his funeral. Two nights ago, I snuck out of my house and I went over to his burrial site. When I got there, his coffin was dug up and wide open. I saw his clothes torn off and all of the dear items that was burried with him gone...including the guitar.


 
GRRRRR THOSE MOTHER FU@#ERS ARE GONNA FRIGGIN DIE!!! I MEAN SERIOUSLY WHO THE HELL DOES THAT!!! I SWEAR IF I FIND THEM THERE GONNA BE ROTTIN IN A FRIGGIN HOLE WITH DETATCHED BODY PARTS!!!!


----------



## DarkFire (May 8, 2007)

OMFG I TOTALLY AGREE WE GOTTA KICK THEIR ASSESS!!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 8, 2007)

omg thos bitches who did that are fucken dead meat......


----------



## HK-47 (May 9, 2007)

They have defieled the grave of a great man.They will go to hell.


----------



## Omega (May 9, 2007)

They should go dig themselves a hole, sit there and rot!!!


----------



## HK-47 (May 9, 2007)

No,we should make them dig THERE OWN GRAVES...


----------



## Dogma (May 9, 2007)

Oi!

I know you all only mean the best and are very sincere about your words. 

But maybe you should cut it out.

All this sortof response will do is rub salt in the wound. Pushing him closer to the reality that there is very few things that can be done.

 If he wanted us to reconfirm his hate, he would have asked us. He's not an idiot afterall. If you all truly want to help Asylum, who has gone off to take some time to himself.

Then you should help the Holocaust... It's really the only thing that can be done by any of us. Remember Step 1? It's your chance to show your support in the best way known.

Words are nice, but sometimes actions are mandated.


----------



## Vance (May 9, 2007)

Hakanami? Like my rep, it made you a brilliant future! My rep power is growing!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 10, 2007)

how much do you have now vance?


----------



## DarkFire (May 10, 2007)

lol vance u can check my repping sum1 and asking them


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 12, 2007)

How long has it been since I updated? 

Well, I will not be adding anymore characters to the story.  I will only be putting in the few original members that were meant to be here.  Nothing else.


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

omg ur back!!woot! leader ur back!! and arrixiam promoted me to general now


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 12, 2007)

What?  What the hell happened to Tai?


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

What did you say about rep itachifire?


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

arrxiam said he was not in touch anymore so he promoted me and hakanmai and the rep part, rep sum1, and they'll tell u how much rep power u have or u can 
-every week u get 1 power
-every 50 post u get 1 power
-every 1000 rep u get 1 power
-begin with 10 rep power

thats a base of it, it usually rounds up though...

and gn every1, going to bed


----------



## Omega (May 12, 2007)

Asylum said:


> What? What the hell happened to Tai?


lets just say he was forced to retire by someone while you were gone......it wasn't me


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 12, 2007)

who forced him to retire?


----------



## DarkFire (May 12, 2007)

it was when aura of roses closed down they lost contact with him and guyz plz pm ur profile for the website i'm working on


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Well, sadly Asylum has some issues to deal with still and so, he went back on "vacation" for a while.  So, ur stuck with me again.


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

Great!? Who'd want to be stuck with you?.....

 Welcome back Arrixam... 

Jeez lol, I'm in a really good mood today.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

lol, If i get banned, please dun remove me from the Holocaust, so many people have been reporting me...


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

It's up to Asylum.  I highly doubt that he would do so cuz u and him get along rather well.

Currently, I'm trying to type up the first chap of Twilight's but it's long and my internet freezes every while and so.


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

@Vance: People keep reporting you because you have a bad temper --; 

If you tried to stay your tongue a bit, it might do you a world of good.

@Arrixam: Why don't you just type it offline, and then copy/paste during the Post? I mean it saves alot of time in the long run if your having computer issues.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Cuz I'm on my labtop (I live in a dorm) and it doesn't have word yet.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> @Vance: People keep reporting you because you have a bad temper --;
> 
> If you tried to stay your tongue a bit, it might do you a world of good.
> 
> @Arrixam: Why don't you just type it offline, and then copy/paste during the Post? I mean it saves alot of time in the long run if your having computer issues.



  Many of the people deserved to be flamed and made fun of, that's my style, hate it if you may, that is what makes me me.


----------



## Dogma (May 12, 2007)

@Arrixam: Yeah, but just use wordpad. It works the same way, and every computer has it. That's what I do.

@Vance: Uh... I suppose your right, in a way.

Do you have a right, if not honor to express your opinion? Yes

Do the people who are getting flamed not also have that right? Yes again

*No one* should get flamed... critizied but not flamed. In a few years you'll learn what I mean by this, but I figure for the moment, it's good that your open about your opinion.


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

I do one to others as they do to me.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

heh, they finally shut down Changes...such a shame.  (not to be disrespectful Vance)


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

A true beast defeated, it had a wonderous life, but a n00b like Hidan killed it, hope he gets raped.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

Vance said:


> A true beast defeated, it had a wonderous life, but a n00b like Hidan killed it, hope he gets raped.



I'm on it.

and Asylum when are you updating.This is the best Action FF


----------



## salmonking2 (May 12, 2007)

hey hakanimi when u updatein guide? srry im just impatient.  fucking comic book guy didnt help too much either.


----------



## Arrixam (May 12, 2007)

Plz do not spam here.  I do not want this fanfic closed.  Asylum will send me his update when he finishes with his other stories.


----------



## DarkFire (May 13, 2007)

also plz do not flame mods=perm ban just for that post salmon so dun flame


----------



## Island in the Sun (May 14, 2007)

salncT.ahasiOhanNlaoyahY


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

Asylum, eff you and the Holocaust.


----------



## HK-47 (May 14, 2007)

What the hell is this?Leo is dead(May He Rest In Peace).Who the hell has access to his account?


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

Um, anyone with his password, duh.


----------



## Omega (May 14, 2007)

Vance said:


> Um, anyone with his password, duh.


Probably family mambers....


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

Maybe... Maybe...


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

don't need spam in this thread guyz and also, i dun that's asylum cause why would he ruin his dear friend's memory?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (May 14, 2007)

cuz he got bored?? And taken over my an evil alien???? Maybe...maybe....


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

huh???????????


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (May 14, 2007)

I DONT KNOW IT JUST CAME OUT OF MY MOUTH..... KEYBOARD!!! (caps lock for the win)


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 14, 2007)

YAY CAPS LOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *YELLS AT TOP OF LUNGS*


----------



## Arrixam (May 14, 2007)

Allright, I believe I have fixed all the groups.  If any of you are not in the right group, not in a group, or in more than one group, do let me know.


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (May 14, 2007)

SHUT UP!!!! LOL


----------



## Vance (May 14, 2007)

Seriously, learn to speak more clearly Arrixam.


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

? do you mean ranks or for the fanfic?


----------



## Arrixam (May 14, 2007)

heh, I was talking about on our forum.


----------



## DarkFire (May 14, 2007)

oh and arrixiam are you gonna update this fanfic or is only Asylum gonna be the only one


----------



## Arrixam (May 14, 2007)

Well, since Asylum went on a cruise, I suppose that I will eventually.


----------



## DarkFire (May 15, 2007)

sweet but i think u should end this fic before continuing twilight because of the timeline its in


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 15, 2007)

Finally bothered to come look for this. Whoever posted with Symbol's account is a asshole and just incase it was a mod i'll say it a little louder *Whoever posted with symbols account is an asshole!* I think i made that clear enough


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (May 25, 2007)

...............i don't know him


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 25, 2007)

Symbol's real name is Leo. He died. Someone posted with his account a few pages back. It made me mad. Why am i typing in short sentences?


----------



## Vance (May 25, 2007)

Er, where is Asylum?


----------



## Avenger2112 (May 25, 2007)

He has stopped posting for a while. He might come  back, he might not.


----------



## HK-47 (May 25, 2007)

Whens next update?\
Yo Vance...


----------



## Vance (May 25, 2007)

God, him and his emotional issues.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (May 30, 2007)

I won't be able to do so today.  Mainly cuz I got guitar practice.

But I will update whenever I can.  Just not at this moment


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 30, 2007)

yeah thats right,you betterr Asylum


----------



## HK-47 (May 31, 2007)

I hope so,I've been dying to see myself in this.


----------



## Devon 123 (Jun 6, 2007)

UPDATE THIS NOWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vance (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh no, it's the n00b, gtfo n00b!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 6, 2007)

asylum got grounded so he might not be on for a while guys.......


----------



## Vance (Jun 6, 2007)

Why is that?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 7, 2007)

i have no idea, i didn't have enogh time to ask him, i pmed him on the other foum but all he said is that he got grounded and he has limited computer time.......


----------



## Vance (Jun 7, 2007)

He needs physciatric help...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 10, 2007)

I love you too bro 

_Part 3..._

Ruin, panick, deaths all over the surface area.  Anko and only a limited amount of survivors paced down the underground tunnels that were there to emergency evacuations.  Each time the ground shook, a woman would scream; each time the ceiling would crack, someone would faint.  Everyone's hearts were racing with terrible fear inside of them.  How long have they been down there?

Anko now saw the Academy teacher, Taisson, standing guard of the academy students in the next room.  "Taisson," she cried out, "this is a crisis and you are just standing there reading that porno magazine?!"

Taisson barely lifted his head, "I'm not reading porno, it's Hentai.  And I happen to have confiscate it from one of those kids."  He brushed off some of the ceiling dust of the magazine when the ground shook again.

"It doesn't matter," she was furious, "you are supposed to be watching the academy students not jacking off to some stupid cartoon!"

Taisson looked to his lower body, nothing... "relax woman.  They're inside."

Anko slapped the magazine away, "I don't care about that!  I'm mad that you are doing nothing at a time of panic!  Open this door now!"

Taisson laughed under his red mask, "whatever," he pulled out a pair of keys and unlocked the large door, "and for the record, you are not the boss of me."

Anko did not hear what he said because the screech of the door was rather loud.  It even blocked off all the exploding sounds from above.  As she stepped in, everyone else followed, except for Taisson.

The room was dark and damp.  There was a foul smell in the air that was rather familiar.  It was strange, there was no light inside, nor was there a single sound at all.

"Taisson!"  Anko yelled, "turn the lights on!"

Taisson hesitated for a moment but then calmly walked inside and to the right where the light switch stood.  He turned it on and in a matter of seconds, threee flashes of light beamed out from the ceiling, revealing everything inside the room...

Anko gasped and several other women cried out in horror.  Blood was all over the walls as well as organs and bones.  There were several bodies without heads and they each had their chest rip open wide.  The site of younglings dead was absolutley not funny...and yet, Taisson was laughing his head off.

Anko slowly turned her attention to Taisson, "T-Taisson...YOU DID THIS?!"

Taisson calmed down, "you could say that but then again, was there really a Taisson?  No.  Is it not obvious for you dumbshit?!"

Anko pulled out three needles from her sleeve but she could not move.  All she could picture was an image of a man with long purple hair and neon green eyes inside her head.  She looked around; everyone was too scarred to move as well.

"Taisson...is it not that obious for you human?  I am the one called Tai the Assassin of the Holocaust.  Taisson...Tai the Assassin?  Are you all that idiotic?!"

Anko tried to move but she couldn't at all.  She felt a sharp pain inside of her body.  And that's the last thing she felt.  Her body just ripped open like nothing.

Gamma came out of the shadows and looked over at all the bodies he had killed.  He had killed everyone inside the room apart from Tai.  It was a rather silent kill too.  He could only smile at the fact.

Tai turned around and walked out of the room, "this place disgusts me."


----------



## Vance (Jun 10, 2007)

lol, did I die yet?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 10, 2007)

that's not till you fight Sasori and Deidara


----------



## Vance (Jun 10, 2007)

Can I at least kill them both?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 10, 2007)

u fight them while Kaitar fights Gaara.  You die from something unknown (havn't given it much thought) while Kaitar uses too much energy trying to kill Gaara.  so then...that's all I got to so far.


----------



## Vance (Jun 10, 2007)

So I kill them, right?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 10, 2007)

*looks through note book* um...I have some choices:

-Deidara escapes while you take on Sasori and two of his puppets.  Doing so, Deidara takes Gaara whle Kaitar used up too much energy

-you do kill both of them and Kaitar brings Gaara but Midknights come and turns both Sasori and Deidara into human puppets

-or the both of you fail


----------



## Vance (Jun 10, 2007)

Er, I like 2.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 10, 2007)

...just for a heads up: Midknights come in pairs of five since in here, the two of you were elite members.  Only one will be using the puppets while the other four will be using thier own attacks.


----------



## Omega (Jun 10, 2007)

I WANNA KICK SOMEONE ASS IN THIS FIC!!! Well not really.


----------



## Vance (Jun 10, 2007)

You can't, you're a gay frog.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 11, 2007)

ugh...be nice.

You'll see who kills who.


----------



## Vance (Jun 11, 2007)

waiting....


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 11, 2007)

good update and vance, why did you ban me on NNF?


----------



## Vance (Jun 11, 2007)

Because many Horoko-Suto members are planning a raid on the forum, sorry, till I can settle things, your banned. I know you're not in on it,  but someone can hack your account.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2007)

We owned h-suto with my flood no jutsu and your wigga/yaoi no jutsu.


----------



## Vance (Jun 11, 2007)

Ha ha, better believe it.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 11, 2007)

lol wigga no jutsu


----------



## DarkFire (Jun 12, 2007)

hm, though vance, i thought u gace up on NNF


----------



## Omega (Jun 12, 2007)

Yo Dark I need you to post at the meeting area. Since Asylum left I guess Me, you and someone else manages it.


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 22, 2007)

Alright,this fic is over.
Asylum has lost all faith in us and it is over.
He's getting all mopey and stuff..
Time to close shop.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 22, 2007)

spelling counts


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 22, 2007)

I never said that this fic was over.  I said that the team was over but never have I said that I was going to stop making fics about us.

When I do finish Twilight's, all my attention will be on this fic.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 22, 2007)

^^ sounds good to me


----------



## HK-47 (Jun 22, 2007)

Will I still have my part?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 22, 2007)

Did you quit AOR asylum? Anthony said he found a post saying you did


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 22, 2007)

he quit horoko suto for good, and so did i....


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 22, 2007)

I guess it's time for Darkfire, Anthony and Me to take over  You guys are still welcome on the forum We've only banned Cythose for quiting because he was asking for it.

I guess i'll see ya when i see ya.


----------



## Vance (Jun 23, 2007)

DarkFire asked to join UC, so uh,. I guess you're short a man.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 23, 2007)

Hey Vance i havn't asked you yet  May I join the UC?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 23, 2007)

Okay.

Cronos: yes you will still have your part.  You and Cythose will take on Gai.

Avenger: ...I sent you an email

Vance: sup bro? XD

FA: ...urm...still luv ya XD


----------



## Dogma (Jun 23, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, 

Where would my part have been in this? I don't think I ever was/ is going to be in it. But I'm still curious.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 23, 2007)

Asylum said:


> FA: ...urm...still luv ya XD



your acting like you don't love me  (jk jk) i love you *kisses*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jun 23, 2007)

actually, I had no clue what to say XD

Hak: that's why I'm putting you in twilight's.  Allthough I have no clue what to do with you....

I'm only putting in the original team in this thing.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 23, 2007)

Well,

I froze things, gave out wisdom, and complained alot. (It's like Neji, but with Ice!) That was sortof the basics of the character and everything else just sortof fell into place. I'm not sure where i'd fit in either masquerade, but it's not a big deal.

I'll read it when you make it.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 23, 2007)

At least kruk will join me and anthony's new group. Those of you who have fought him know he's a pain in the ass


----------



## Dogma (Jun 23, 2007)

Eh, 

He wasn't that strong. But he really didn't want to go down. So it's tenacity, if anything else lol.

Why do you want to make a group so badly anyways? Not alot of people around here even like the thought of RPing. Or really us in general.

They even made a thread in the Questions/Suggestions forum about sending the Horoko-suto meetings thread to the blender.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 23, 2007)

all of that work down the toilet *flush*


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 23, 2007)

Hakanami said:


> Eh,
> 
> Why do you want to make a group so badly anyways?


 
Why are you such a pain in the ass? Why do you say things that you know are gonna piss people off?

Diffrent questions, yet they are all similar.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 23, 2007)

*sighs*  here we go again *listens to emo music*


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 23, 2007)

Fallen angel said:


> *sighs*  here we go again *listens to emo music*


 
That's what i'm listening to 

Don't worry, i'm not gonna fight with him, I just wanted to answer his questions with some of my own.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 23, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> Why are you such a pain in the ass? Why do you say things that you know are gonna piss people off?
> 
> Diffrent questions, yet they are all similar.



Hmmm....

I guess you could look at my signature for that one.

*Forgive me for I have an opinion, The greatest of all treachery*

and as long as I have an opinion, I'm going to speak my mind about it. If you've got a problem with it, then go ahead and let me know. But I'll be dammed if I censor myself to be kind, or lie.

I don't expect that from you all, so don't expect it from me.

Now that I've answered your question, you want to answer mine?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 23, 2007)

I said i wasn't gonna fight with you and i know if i say anything else a fight will start


----------



## Dogma (Jun 23, 2007)

Don't say things your not for sure of,

If you can't hold yourself back from fighting, then that's your deal.

I asked a question, just like you did. I answered the question, you have yet to answer it yet. I'm not at all mad, but if you ask a question to someone and they ask one back. The least you could do is have enough respect to answer it. 

Though, I'm not seing how the slight hostility from before was provoked or not, if you don't think you can stop yourself from getting pissed off then by all means just say so.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not saying that i can't, I'm just not going to say anything else because I always start a fight without meaning to. ex. a pointless debate into a flamewar. 

I don't post my opinions because they cause problems.


----------



## Omega (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow thats happened to you before? (NOT SARCASTIC)


----------



## Kyon (Jun 23, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> I'm not saying that i can't, I'm just not going to say anything else because I always start a fight without meaning to. ex. a pointless debate into a flamewar.
> 
> I don't post my opinions because they cause problems.



Why can't you answer his question?

Hakanami is not some crying little pussy, nor is he someone who is intolerant of others' opinions. If anyone else starts a fight, a quick report solves that. Don't get yourself involved, and just calmly answer any questions that come your way. You at least owe Hak that for him answering your question.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 23, 2007)

To puut it simply, revenge.

@forte: yes, that's why i keep my opinions to myself.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with what Kyon said, in this situation.

However, now that I know that you were the one who gave me that blank neg rep the other day, I'm even more intrigued about my previous question, and why you chose to do that.

I'm not going to flame you, if you want to flame me then go ahead. 

All I care about, is what's already been asked.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 23, 2007)

Why i negged you: I have an opinion, which is the greatest of all treachery.
Why I'm making a new group with Anthony: Revenge.

now, does that answer your questions?


----------



## Dogma (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, that sounds reasonable enough.

Though for the record, you may want to put alittle more to your opinion next time.

"shut up", really doesn't go into detail about what you want me to shut up about. 


> Like, I think you and Anthony are idiots for deciding to make a group out of revenge. I mean it's an RP group, on a bunch of online forums. You get revenge, make a big deal and when you turn your computer off nothing has changed at all.
> 
> If it's not fun, then it's not worth the effort in something like this.



I wouldn't put that all in a neg rep, but I think you get my point.

If you've got something negative to say to me, just say it too me. Neg reps are nice and all and they let me know you don't like what I have to say but if you don't put your name on it then what good does that do you? Don't be so cowardly next time, and just be straightforward. 

It's respectful to the other person if nothing else.


----------



## Omega (Jun 23, 2007)

I really dont like the idea of neg rep...why people cant just pm others and resolve it peacfully is beyond me..


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 23, 2007)

1. I forgot my name which is why i stated i did it. Shut up was all I had and wanted to say to you.

2. revenge is my reason, i can not speak for anthony so don't start calling him an idiot.

I stated my opinion and look what happend. You make some quote insulting me and anthony when all i did was answer your questions. Anthony was never in this conversation yet you still call him an idiot.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh?

I was giving you an example for future references. You seemed so sensitive about your opinion before that I just wanted to show you what I thought about that. I called Anthony an idiot, because I think the idea is idiotic. I called you an idiot for the same reason.

If idiot counts as flaming or is highly insulting then my mistake, I didn't realise things were so sensitive around here.

I'm still confused as to why your so afraid of stating what you have to think. Whether it starts fights or not, there's no point in being afraid what others think about you. Maybe it's just me, but you've got me confused on this matter as well.


----------



## Omega (Jun 24, 2007)

........*falls asleep due to mass confusion*Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dogma (Jun 24, 2007)

I get the point Forte, there's no need to try and disrupt the tension around here with something like that.

There's nothing more to be said on the matter. 

Like I said with Aslum when we argued earlier today. I wanted to know why and who had something wrong with what I had to say. Avenger and Asylum both answered this. So I owe it to them to shut my trap and not pester them anyfurther.


----------



## Vance (Jun 24, 2007)

Why all the fighting between friends?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jun 25, 2007)

Vance, we aren't friends.

@hakanami: I never said that was flaming. You call anthony an idiot and he's just helping for th hell of it. As far as my revenge, it doesn't concern vance's group or any other group on this site.


----------



## Dogma (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, it's not like any of this matters now. We were saying something a few days ago, and conflict has already been resolved for the most part.

Do whatever the hell you feel like doing, if I think  your foolish for doing so then I'm going to let you know. But seeing as you just stated that you and I aren't friends, and even if you didn't, I really couldn't care less. Just don't bother me if you don't like me, and I'll try to do the same.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jun 25, 2007)

*walks in* what's wrong guys?


----------



## Omega (Jun 26, 2007)

SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STOP SPAMMING FICS!!!!


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 23, 2007)

.............................


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jul 24, 2007)

gotta hate when idiots spam in fanfics. makes it hard to read>.>


----------



## Dogma (Jul 24, 2007)

Oh yes, 

Because if was so full of life and updates, right?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jul 24, 2007)

> I'll accept that I'm a jackass, but asshole is a step too far. -hakanami


 
:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Vance (Jul 24, 2007)

This place brings back so many fucking memories of me pwning the shit out of Horoko-Suto. Add me to this fic as that friend who has a 100,000 dollar bounty on his head.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jul 25, 2007)

wow i haven't been to this place in quiet a while.......so many memories......oh well...nice to see you again vance......have a nice day


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 25, 2007)

Alright then.........


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello skarface, how are you and Bern doing?


----------



## HK-47 (Jul 29, 2007)

Good........
Why?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jul 29, 2007)

wonder when(or if) asylum is gonna update.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jul 29, 2007)

wonder when(or if) asylum is gonna update.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Jul 29, 2007)

wonder when(or if) asylum is gonna update.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Jul 31, 2007)

Quite possibly whenever I get the chance to.  Trying to remember everyone's abilities is also hard.  Cronos and Cythose specifically.  In the next chap though, they are going to be in it.


----------



## Dogma (Jul 31, 2007)

Cythose was of Darkness, as was Cronos.

Just mention something about demons and other "dark" things, and just roll from there.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 1, 2007)

SCORE!-
I mean,alright then!


----------



## Omega (Aug 11, 2007)

Well...Hi guys...been awhile...Me? Im just wondering around the rp world looking for a rp family...I think I need to be in the rp buisness again. So. Well cant wait for the next chappy!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 11, 2007)

Currently, I'm writting it in my note book.  I've got about three chaps down.  There is a big twist that I can't let out yet.  One of the members die right here in this scene.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds interesting, well i have my own fanfiction to continue writing with Kaitar. talk to you later people! ^_^


----------



## Omega (Aug 12, 2007)

NO!! Youre gonna kill someone asylum?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 12, 2007)

Something told me that it should be one of the original members.  But then again, you guys do get annoying every once in a while so I thought about it.

Oh, Fallen Angel, I joined that forum called Frozen Souls.  You should be more active there now.


----------



## Vance (Aug 12, 2007)

Am I going to be teh main villain?


----------



## Omega (Aug 12, 2007)

most likley vance...YOU PWN!...in a perveted way! =P


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought I told you that Vance.  You and Kaitar are partners on the mission after this.  So technically, you are.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 12, 2007)

Whoa!

I totally thought Asylum was going to say something like.

"I thought I told you, that the midknights were the true villains. And that your attack didn't mean anything at all towards the real story."

Completely caught off guard there. :amazed


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 12, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Oh, Fallen Angel, I joined that forum called Frozen Souls.  You should be more active there now.



yeah i know un. Just thought it was dead like nf but it looks like more people are on the nf now and days. Welp first chapter is up for my story yippie! i guess lol. tah tah for now un.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

So...Kaitar and I are partners, we are fwends right? And who kills me? I want Ballistikz to kill me.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

what?  Didn't I tell you this?  Oh, now that I do remember about you and your little scene, someone else dies.  I was talking about that being, not you.  You and your part will take place after everyone (excluding one...or two) is out of Konoha.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

Asylum said:


> *looks through note book* um...I have some choices:
> 
> -Deidara escapes while you take on Sasori and two of his puppets.  Doing so, Deidara takes Gaara whle Kaitar used up too much energy
> 
> ...



I believe you picked numba two Vance.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay, but make it really cool. Like, Deidara uses his blow up attack, and I put him in a Genjutsu.  

 So, you have the fight scene ready and up?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm writting up when Kaitar fights Gaara.  After that chap, it's you against the two of  them.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

Do I die in the end?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

Not sure if I should tell you or not.  I might spoil everything.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

Can I curse and swear a lot in it?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

You could but then Arrixam will shoot you for taking his spot light.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

I curse much more than Arrixam.


 Post it, or at least PM me some spoilers.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

I'll pm you the spoiler but you musn't say a word.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

I won't at all.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 13, 2007)

Still wondering when I was going to show up?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow,you know I just figured out that +Dogma+ was Hakanami.
God I'm stupid.....


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

Asylum, where the hell is my spoiler?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2007)

He's hiding it....


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

Rape time


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2007)

!.....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

Oi, do you think that I could type it out that late at night?  I have things I have to do rather than be on the web.  My gal woke me up and wanted me to go see a movie with her.  I told her that movies don' show at freakin four in the morning.  Yet, she proved me wrong....

Oh, I'm typing out the next chap right now, Un.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just joking.
Jeez man.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

Asylum, did you fuck her after the movie?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes,tell us......


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

There is a possibility that I did.  But that is my own personal business.


*Spoiler*: __ 



yes


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2007)

HAHAHA!
Nice....
Props to Asylum.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

In the ass, mouth, vagina, or all of the above?


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 13, 2007)

....


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't wait till I turn about 17 and get a gf.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

Why 17?  I'm 16 and I've had a gf since 14.  4 actually.

Oh, BTW, took me forever to find that stat book.  I was afraid that you didn't post in it Cronos.  But I found it.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm only 12.. I need to get out more.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

Vance, when is your birthday?  You've said you were 12 for god knows how long.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

March 10th was muh B day/


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a quick spoiler of what I wrote right now.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

Light among Dark

"IS THIS FUN OR WHAT?!" Cronos cried out in excitement.

The rain kept pouring down on top of Konoha.  Yet, not a single drop fell upon the two condemned, Cronos and Cythose.  Blood oozed all around and flooded the streets.  This blood however was not from the rain, but from the amount of shinobi slaughtered around.  The sky was black; no sun ever came in to bring in the light of hope.  Cronos loved this even more.

"Be careful that none of us get cocky," his partner, Cythose replied.

Cronos bitch-slapped a shinobi that caused the head to nearly fall off.  He looked over at his partner, "Since when were you a Gamma?"

Cythose did not answer.  He lept towards the top of the building to his right as soon as he saw a shinobi performing a number of handsigns.  With his scythe, Darksoul, ready to slaughter the man with only one blow, he hovered right above the man.

_"Dragon fire no jutsu!"_

Cythose glared at the shinobi as he was consumed by the fire.  The shinobi, with two of his fingers curled up near his mouth, continued his attack upon the Reaper.  Only to get his head and right arm cut off.  Cythose had survived the fire blast easily without any harm done to him.

"Hmph," Cronos scowled at him, "show-of-"

*"Dynamic Entry!"*

Cronos' head was knocked heavily towards his left.  The impact almost lost his head from the neck joint.  He flew back several feet full of immense pain upon his left cheek bone.  He rolled and bounced on the ground until he finally regained his balance.  Whatever hit him forced his glasses to break.

*"HAAAA!"*

Cronos finally caught on.  He moved to his left just in time to dodge a large fist comming right at him again.  Only to get kicked heavily in the ribs.  This time however, the impact wasn't as heavy since he was ready to take the blow.  He only sled a few feet until he once again regained his balance.

"Who the fuck do you think you are, old man?" he growled at him.

Standilng in a ridiculous battle pose was none other than Mighto Gai.  The same Gai who allways had the sixty's bull cut.  The same Gai who wore the same skin tights.  The same Gai was was just plain creepy.

"I am Mighto Gai," he claimed with authority.  "How dare you come to this village and destroy everything.  I swear, by the power of youth, that I will stop this madness."

Cronos finally fixed the broken glass in his shades.  He felt disgusted that he couldn't wear them anymore.  But never the less, he finally looked at Gai, "This ain't madness.  THIS IS SPARTA!"

Gai was swept off his feet as his middle body section was thrusted forward.  Straight towards Cronos.  In excitement, Cronos formed a ball of darkness from his very shadow and launched a devastating blow upon Gai's middle body section.  The impact forced Gai's body to go flying high above the skys.

Cythose looked up as Gai flew right above him, "Was that whole "Sparta" stuff really neccessary?"

Cronos snarled, "The hell it was!  I was in the mood to say it.  Do you have a problem with it?  And why did you kick the bastard anyways?"

Cythose gave a silent sigh, "I should've killed him, I know.  But why didn't you?  He's an old man."

"Oh look who's talkin'!  You're how old?!  124?!  So don't complain damn it!"

"But I wasn't complaining about that.  I was complaining that your skills were horrible against this guy."

"HOW DARE YOU!" Gai cried out in the background.  "You hit an opponent when he is giving a speach to his opponent.  What kind of shino-"

"CAN IT OLD MAN!" both cried out.

Cronos put a hand on his sword hilt, "Should we just kill him now?"

Cythose raised his scythe, "Aye, let's make it quick.  Surely Asylum will give us the rank of elite if we kill an elite Jounin."

Gai stepped into his battle position, "So, this Asylum is your leader then?"

Both did not answer but merely ingnored him.

"So, what kind of shinobi are you then?"

Cythose replied, "We are no shinobi.  We are beings formed together from different worlds.  Such things you humans would never understand.  Our only goal is to kill every single one of you."

Cronos continued, "And to become trully immortal."

Both charged straight towards Gai.  Cronos swung his Darksoul scythe while Cronos unleeshed his Zatoichi Blade.  Gai only stood still...


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

Coolz, I want to see me fight Deidara and Sasori alreadiez!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah, yeah, yeah.  I'm typing out the spoiler right now.


----------



## Vance (Aug 13, 2007)

Cooolies, I got a PM!


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2007)

...wow this thing is still up and running. how...quaint...so has my fight with Gai happened yet?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

check out the last page.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2007)

i won't complain. but it's stuff like this that gets on my nerves. plz, before you post another story send it to me for grading. not sounding confident or arrogant but dumbass idiots who don't know cow shit from fanfiction stories write crappy stories just annoys me now.

so plz send me next chap when it's fixed


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

Let's see.  What to say, what to say?  Oh yeah.  HOW DARE YOU!

Seriously, I actually spent MY time in order to write up this chap.  Be glad that I didn't kill your ass before you did any action.  So if I were you I would shut the fuck up.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2007)

*sighs* look, im not insulting urs particulary, but 60% of the time i see stuff WAY worse than this. I would ranke this among top 15 out of all the others i have read on NF. i just needed to releive myself of that post. but i left for about 2 months to blow off some steam but i come back and see things that make my eyes bleed.

I'm not going to be nice anymore. i quit having sugar in general and not going to post like i would previously. if u were expecting praise from me sorry. my tastes have gone up. just been exposed to a lot of more mature things lately.

*I did not actually criticize this.*

sorry if i sounded mean but i'm not going to treat my freinds like freinds when it comes to writing. i will actually expectat least B- work. this was a B due to the fact you made me chuckle. but plz do not turn this into a comedy. Cronos would not actually say that. that's what ticked me off ...


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Since when have you become a person from the Appollo? Shadow Angel?


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2007)

Asylum said:


> *Why 17?  I'm 16 and I've had a gf since 14.  4 actually*.



:rofl

Bwahahahaha!

You don't know how hard it is not to be a complete ass and say something completely negative. But this whole page seemed aflame with bullshit.

I guess for some reason, I can never take you seriously Asylum.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2007)

.....                 ?


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Shadow, read my story.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2007)

Shadow Angel said:


> *sighs* look, im not insulting urs particulary, but 60% of the time i see stuff WAY worse than this. I would ranke this among top 15 out of all the others i have read on NF. i just needed to releive myself of that post. but i left for about 2 months to blow off some steam but i come back and see things that make my eyes bleed.
> 
> I'm not going to be nice anymore. i quit having sugar in general and not going to post like i would previously. if u were expecting praise from me sorry. my tastes have gone up. just been exposed to a lot of more mature things lately.
> 
> ...



Look if your going to be a critic, then just be a critic. Honestly, quit starting drama like this and simply state why it doesn't meet the standard.



> I'm not going to be nice anymore. i quit having sugar in general and not going to post like i would previously



I like the "Crackhead fresh out of rehab" tone you've got here. Really adds to the intensity of the post in general. Glad to see your finally off the junk man.

That sugar sure was dangerous... You know how non-illegal that stuff is?


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Dogma is a winsome being!


----------



## Gecka (Aug 14, 2007)

huh....well i didn't even bother reading what you posted seeing as how i'm bored as hell and i am playing The Last Stand while watching Saw III. 

anyway what ever you said was  yatta yatta yatta great and be praised lord dogma. gewd night.


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Gewd night


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

> I like the "Crackhead fresh out of rehab" tone you've got here.



You are my hero for that.  I am so putting that in my sig.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

Vance said:


> Since when have you become a person from the Appollo? Shadow Angel?



what do you mean? one of those group leaders? yeah anthony made me one...


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2007)

Um... No. 
*
Apollo Theater*: (It's in NY if I remember correctly.) It's where musicians, comics, artists, and the like all showcase their talents and achievments for a large crowd. However, despite being somewhat open to the public it's notoriously known for having high standards. 

So much so, that participants are often boo'ed or removed from the stage, due to something being lackluster, or sub par. 

So to ask someone that, is to ask them why they think they can be so particularly uptight about something or another.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

ok........you can give me explanations all you want but i still don't get it. -.-


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

Next update will be tomorrow for sure.  Sadly, I'm at the apple store right now so I can't do much. XD


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

I wanna fight Sasori an Deidara, then have sex with Deidara after


----------



## Omega (Aug 14, 2007)

yur so evil...poor deidara


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

Hm...no.  Oh, where's that rep you owe me V-man? LOL


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Uh, here? I got back from soccer practice... I love this fucking smilie.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

Hello how is everyone doing? ^_^


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi Fallen Angel.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm actually pretty good.  How about you, love?


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

I sense sexual tension, I'll get the video camera.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

Asylum@ I'm good i guess.....for now  *sighs* actually not to good...lets just leave it as that.

Vance@ lol very funny


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

I really wasn't to begin with but okay.

As for you V-man, use the v-87x camera by Sony.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

so bored -.- but Avenger is on imvu > maybe i can punch him and get away with it buhahahahaha. >


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

*munches on popcorn*

  I'm definately adding this to Youtube, continue.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

awwww when i punched him all he did was laugh, that's no fun *pouts*


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

I am bored, I'm off to type my story.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

I was on IMVU one time.  It is the most perverted chat room thing ever.  Yet, I still go on it because of my gal.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

ah i see you got a girlfriend, congradulations. also i got a boyfriend lol and guess who......It's Kaitar ^.^


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Perverted you say?  Tell me more.


  EDIT: Kaitar? Where is he? We still didn't finish out match!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

He goes on imvu alot. Just to talk to me ^_^


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Fallen Angel. you naughty girl.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

*claps hands* that's great.  Wonderful.  Just make sure to take care of my big bro k?

Oh, I was talking about a real chick btw.  Me and my gal Michelle.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

Vance@ <.< ...................... >.> shhhhh that was suppossed to be a secret lol just kidding. 
Asylum@ ok i will ^_^


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

YOU DID WHAT WITH HIM?!  My god!  Kaitar actually has some style in him


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

lol XD caught red handed


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Look at my sig, I gave a girl an orgasm, I'm pretty smooth myself.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

lol go vance XD


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

So?  I got a REAL girl that I gave a REAL orgasm to.

Anyways, just don' tear apart Renge Nii-sama


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

I gave her one by saying I'd give Deidara head...She sent me a few PMs...


Asylum: She was faking it.


 Also, one day, some guy pretended to be cool as if he was perverted. He said. "I think you're sexy" I sent him a PM filled with...

  Kakashi having sex with Sasuke in the ass...
  Itachi doing Sasuke in the ass...
  Sasuke doing Naruto in the ass...
  Sasuke fingering Naruto in the ass...
  Kakashi jerking off a Fox Naruto...

He never replied, and he ignores me now.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 14, 2007)

uhm........i'm just going to leave now XD


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

Hm...maybe I need to hear the full details about it to fully understand how she got an orgasm.  Or she's phychotic.


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

She always gets hot from Deidara.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2007)

Asylum said:


> So?  I got a REAL girl that I gave a REAL orgasm to.
> 
> Anyways, just don' tear apart Renge Nii-sama



Quit being a little kid... It's annoying.

I don't care when Vance does it, he's got a good reason. But you on the other hand, just don't seem anywhere near as justified of a reason.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

*evil finger* HEY!! No one asked for your oppinion!


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

+Dogma+ seems angry today.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2007)

Asylum said:


> *evil finger* HEY!! No one asked for your oppinion!



I could care less about what it is that you do or who it's with. It's not like I can prove whether your telling the truth or not anyways. 

However, for some reason, I dislike you boldly showing your inexperiance, by boasting about something like that. Considering we're so close in age afterall, one would think that stage would be over with.

True gentleman never tell afterall.

~I'm tired, and keep getting those "Hitstick" hits during the day. I can admit being alittle grumpy, but there are some things that just tick me off quickly.... Well alot of things ~


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

Dogma: You make me laugh


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2007)

If that was meant to be provacative, then go ahead and enlighten me why.

If not, then oh well. I doubt me and you will ever get along for more then a couple of minutes at a time. I always say something you don't like, or you always say something I don't like.

That's just how it is.

Not that I hate you are anything, but I still think you say some dumb crap sometimes.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 14, 2007)

I know that I am smarter but you are wiser.  Or I could be wrong.  We both have different personalities too mind you.  Oh, I never get mad at anything, just think of it as...comedic imput.  I don' know.

No matter how old and mature(er) I get, I will always carry the Asylum sydrome.  I will always be an annoying immature being .  And I like it that way.


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

...Someone gonna get BURNED BITCH.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2007)

Asylum said:


> *I know that I am smarter* but you are wiser.  Or I could be wrong.  We both have different personalities too mind you.  Oh, I never get mad at anything, just think of it as...comedic imput.  I don' know.
> 
> No matter how old and mature(er) I get, I will always carry the Asylum sydrome.  I will always be an annoying immature being .  And I like it that way.



~You know, I'd never agree to something like that from you right? No offense or anything, I just haven't seen the proof. That and I'm kind of cocky when it boils down to it.~

Eh, do what you want honestly. If you say something I don't like then I'm going to be straight forward and express my disagreement on it. It's just how it is, thusly why I put that little sentence in the sig.

Like anyone else, your going to have to prove to me why I should shut up.


*Spoiler*: _ ~For the record_ 




At least I refrained from making fat/ nerd girl jokes like I really wanted too yesterday. After put more thought into it, I decided to refrain from doing so. Because it wouldn't really be justifiable. Despite being really funny, and peculiar sounding.

Not to mention, ever since I met you, I can't take much of anything you say very seriously.


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Fat/Nerd girl jokes? That's just mean...


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2007)

Vance said:


> Fat/Nerd girl jokes? That's just mean...



That's why I decided not to say it. Even for someone like me, that'd be taking a step too far. 

If I'm going to make fun of you, I'm going to do it with some class damn it. :amazed


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Make fun of me +Dogma+


----------



## Dogma (Aug 14, 2007)

Vance said:


> Make fun of me +Dogma+






> A summary of your own new fic's first chapter:
> 
> Shikamaru: OMG Asuma! OMG it's late! OMFG bad dude!
> Bad dude: Bwahaha! You'll never catch me... bitch.
> ...



You don't annoy me/ say stupid crap to me. So making jokes about of some of your fics is probably all I've got.


----------



## Vance (Aug 14, 2007)

Unlike other people, I think that when you make fun of my stories, it's funny...Of course, I have experiance from Kyon.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

You people are seriously weird sometimes....
And I LIKE IT.



> *Last Chapter 300 Spoof*
> 
> _Part: Me vs. Gai_
> 
> ...



I couldn't resist.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

like arrixam  joining imvu -.- all we need is darkfire cronos vance and haka to join and it'd be a party woOt!


----------



## Dogma (Aug 15, 2007)

Fallen angel said:


> like arrixam  joining imvu -.- all we need is darkfire cronos vance and haka to join and it'd be a party woOt!



The hell is IMVU?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

it's like im only you get to custumise you avii and you can use credits to get all sorts of stuff, guitars, rooms, cloths, basically anything ^_^


----------



## Gecka (Aug 15, 2007)

i have one. where r u?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

you mean who am i, i am Thehatedgirl on imvu


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Woot, E-rape FTW


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

Buckethead said:


> You people are seriously weird sometimes....
> And I LIKE IT.
> 
> 
> ...



For the record: I didn' have it written down so I decided to add it.  Next chap will be up when I head on over to my dad's, un.

Oh on IMVU, my name's Arrixam.  Just so everyone would know, un.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

=O your arrixam, well anyways your on my buddy list lol


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

sweet, now all I have to do is actually download the program .  Do send me a message though on who you are though, un.


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

I want my fight to be up already.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

Oi, that's not until rather far away.  We still need everyone to leave Konoha and then you and Kaitar go.  Madre de dios!


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

In Shinobi in Love, I rewrote Iruke's chapter, to show him what he could he write if he listened to Hakanami and I.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

Kaitar is coming on nf as soon as i give him the link XD


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

That stupid Brazilian Monkey Shark of a brother lost the link?  Look it up in google damn it!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

Asylum said:


> That stupid Brazilian Monkey Shark of a brother lost the link?  Look it up in google damn it!



oooooo i'm telling him what you called him lol j/k


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

O-M-G HEY GUYS. ITS BEEN A HELL OF A LONG TIME! I've been traveling around the country with my family, and I was a little...okay, REALLY side-tracked with other stuffs.  ya I know, kinda a lame excuse, but hey. I'm going into grade 11 soon, and my family wants me to enjoy the summer while it lasts. Anyway, I WILL finish my fics lol. I didnt touch them in months.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

double post, sry: I didnt "lose" the link. I just didnt know where you guys were talking lol, love ya anyway bro.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

Fine, fine.  That stupid Canadian Monkey Shark lost the...oh wait.  He's here. *cough*

Brotha!  Wow, 11th grade?  Same as me JR.  Like I said before, partay hard and don' get carried away with Fallen Angel


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

RengeMaster! Let's finish out battle.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

lol i'll be right back ok ^_^


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

...Waiting...


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh heck no!  I wanna shot at him with my new character!


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Kenpachi's here?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

Asylum said:
			
		

> Brotha! Wow, 11th grade? Same as me JR. Like I said before, partay hard and don' get carried away with Fallen Angel


>.> *cough* "carried away" ....<.< *cough* XD lol



			
				Vance said:
			
		

> RengeMaster! Let's finish out battle.


Haha waited this long? That's uhm...er... sweet of you? lol, I duno how to say it, but I'm glad I was remembered XD (Including by my bro Asylum)

Sure! Just name the time, place, and conditions! XD


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Okay, I first gotta eat. I'll PM you when ready.

  Relax for a while, you'll need it.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

Look what I found!



And yet, I don' have the original form


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

OOOOOOH MY GAAAWD..... LMAO, MY FORMS! SWEET!

crap. I was hoping to find my original. lol, I guess I gotta make it from scratch =P


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

Asylum said:


> I love you too bro
> 
> _Part 3..._
> 
> ...



What you missed so far my bro.  Two chaps actually.  Not sure if you saw your chap yet though.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2007)

Vance said:


> Kenpachi's here?



lurking in the shadows.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 15, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> why do people keep bumping this crap?



*Shrugs*

I don't know. I just kind of respond when I feel like it, or when something amusing has been said.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2007)

uhhh Domga, are you Hakanami??


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

Ah, I really do need to go back and read this stuff. I started to wonder what happened. =)

haha from the quote in his sig, I'd say so. Hey Hakanami.

O_o oops double post.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm back *glomps kaitar*


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2007)

This fanfic died long ago.These tards (everybody except Vance and Hakanami) just bump for poor lulz

EDIT FA you need to stop with the *glomp ____* and *hugs ____* that crap is dumb as hell.Jeez, soon your gonna say *sucks ____ dick*


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

hehe, that was quick. *hugs back* And yes I know it dies Kenpachi, but I'm jsut curious as to what happened. Crap or  not, I'm curious. =P


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

=P yeps, i'm gunna talk to mistress prada when she gets back on she is so fun to hang around


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

haha alright. I dislike talking here anyway, I always have to refresh the page =S


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Light among Dark
> 
> "IS THIS FUN OR WHAT?!" Cronos cried out in excitement.
> 
> ...



Not really, I'm still writting some stuff here.  Oi, bro, good luck trying to find the chapters 

AND WHERE IS MY LEMON!!!!


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

kaitar@ lol imvu 3D chats are way better i say =P


----------



## Dogma (Aug 15, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> uhhh Domga, are you Hakanami??



Yeah, I am.


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

When the hell will my chapter come?


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

lol, thanks, I'm gonna need it. (finding chapters)


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm utterly bored.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

In about a week or two.  I still haven't finished writting it down.


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

well if you guys will excuse me for a while, I have something to do for my bro. Ja ne~ To Fallen: talk to you on IMVU k?


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Hurry Asylum...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

RengeMaster said:


> well if you guys will excuse me for a while, I have something to do for my bro. Ja ne~ To Fallen: talk to you on IMVU k?



kaay ^_^ meet ya there


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

WOOHOO!!! I finally get to finish that lemon delivery!


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Online sex? *grabs video camera* Wait for me!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

I'll send it to you.  Just put that thing away.

Oh, as soon as I finish the chapter, I'll send it to you as well.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2007)

im making a fanfic.

maybe ShikaTema


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Learn to put spaces after every sentence Kenpachi.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

did i miss something? <.< >.> *was updating my sig*


----------



## Omega (Aug 15, 2007)

Im with FA on this...Did somthin happen?


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

I wish Kyon was here.


----------



## Omega (Aug 15, 2007)

Why? So he can harshly flame some people?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

*qoute in asylum's sig reminds me of something that happened not to long ago, logs off with a sad face*


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

No, so _we_ can harshly flame some people.


----------



## Omega (Aug 15, 2007)

...yeah...thats true vance...you two feed off of each others insults and make the insults worse!LOL


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Kenpachi and I also do much damage to many people nationally.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2007)

Vance- sama


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Kenpachi-san


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 15, 2007)

Vance go to the Konoha Graphics Studio and go to NarutoUnforgiven's sig shop.I did some massive lulz there.


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

I kinda like NU. But I'll check it out.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

not much going on here i see. write any new fanfics vance? i haven't seen any.


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Konoha's Final Hours, it's really long. :sweat


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

haven't seen it. but then again i've been inactive since the shikatem fanfic got closed down.


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah, I missed that thing.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

i know some cool mods that would re-open it if it weren't for the spam.


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

So, what happened to LotU?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

he got banned. probably for something he didn't do. he was a good friend and he really hated fanboys. Of all people he could've left the Bad Boys of NF FC to he left it to pniaugust. He doesn't take care of the fc like Lotu Requested. If Lotu was still on nf he'd probably be pissed at his lack of care for that fc lol.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

ello people ^_^


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

Was he a cool guy or not?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

cooler then most people relize ^_^


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

i'm confused =S


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

good


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

does anyone have the link to the member name changing thread?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

i do somewhere


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks mr. rude jerk T_T


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

if i don't know where i got t then i can't give it to you :


----------



## -Kaitar_Hitomuri- (Aug 15, 2007)

=P you're nice.

To fallen: omg, its the sitar song XD


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

MY SITAR! GRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

heres the name change thread: Member Name Change Service


----------



## Vance (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm confused; should I change my name?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

Fallen angel said:


> does anyone have the link to the member name changing thread?


 
not you vance


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> heres the name change thread: Member Name Change Service



thanks......


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 15, 2007)

i said i had it, i jst didn't know where. still think i'm a jerk?


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 15, 2007)

*mumbles* heh...maybe......*turns around still mumbling*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 15, 2007)

Fallen angel said:


> *qoute in asylum's sig reminds me of something that happened not to long ago, logs off with a sad face*



Fine, I'll add some other tragic quote from my sensei.


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

thank you asylum *hugs*


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 16, 2007)

Let's see.  He wouldn' give me one so I decided to give out my own.

*Love it the universal containment that controls the Essence of Life.  No love equals no life.*


----------



## Dogma (Aug 16, 2007)

Asylum said:


> *Love it the universal containment that controls the Essence of Life.  No love equals no life.*



That one sucks... 

Plus, it's not even true. It sounds like something that someone truly naive would say, or delude themselves into believing.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Love = Shit

Money = Win

+Dogma+ understands.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 16, 2007)

I agree with vance love does = shit


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Marry for money, then divorce that bitch and take half, then marry for love, with all the money you need.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 16, 2007)

so true


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

*sigh* I wish Asylum would update more frequenty...I'm off to marry some bitch and divorce her, see ya.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2007)

Vance said:


> I'm confused; should I change my name?



Change it to Deidara.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't feel like searching if someone has that name...


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 16, 2007)

someone probably does. good idea vance, although i'm not that heartless


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

lol *reps* I'm bored.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'll spread some rep around so i can rep people again


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2007)

i hope u didnt rep him Vance.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Yup, I need less than 200 to get Luminary.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2007)

You need to spend your rep on more worthy people


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Something stuck in your ass today Kenpachi?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 16, 2007)

fuck you.
@vance: to much rep in past 24 hours, you'll have to wait till tommorrow


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Sal'right.

Kenpachi, what's the matter?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 16, 2007)

stick in your ass kenpachi?


----------



## Dogma (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't say something like that about love. Not that it's that bad, but it's actually something that's only understandable through experience. I had planned to say something that was really elaborate and made alot of sense. But It's not my friggin job, so that idea got scrapped.

*But basically, if you can explain it, then it's not love.*

Do what you want with that. Not sure where all the scorn came from, but it's something probably linked to something I don't want to know about.





Vance said:


> Marry for money, then divorce that bitch and take half, then marry for love, with all the money you need.



Doesn't work like that. Unless you have really good luck, or a good lawyer. It's pretty much, sign the Pre-nupt or lose half your stuff. You don't get stuff, you lose it. 

Pretty much it.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

It works if I say it will.  Because I am Vance.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 16, 2007)

they'd give vance stuff to make him go away


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep, either that or I'll go lazy white-boy mode. They'll have to.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2007)

Vance said:


> Something stuck in your ass today Kenpachi?





Avenger2112 said:


> fuck you.
> @vance: to much rep in past 24 hours, you'll have to wait till tommorrow



....who are you?


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

How do you multi quote? I can't...


----------



## xXxKikiHedekixXx (Aug 16, 2007)

Vance said:


> How do you multi quote? I can't...



lol



> they'd give vance stuff to make him go away


O.o lol?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 16, 2007)

if your going to rep me make it negative.


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Lol,


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2007)

lol i'm back, hows it going? we got a new forum, vance made any new groups?


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

No....

  How are ya anyways?


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2007)

i'm pretty awesome, gonna party with some friends tonight, and get drunk and get a good nite sleep, for my B-day tmr, and more partying tmr and get drunk AGAIN lol!


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Lucky you


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2007)

yea, so hows your fics going? any new ones? cuase i'm itching for a read


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

Konoha's Final Hours. Fucking long, first chapter is over 3000 words.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2007)

any pairings and pervertness?


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

They're coming.

  I might have Manda (Orochimaru's summon) and Temari.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh god, that dsn even work, he dsn even have a penis


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

He has a long tongue. It will mostly be him degrading and sexually harassing her.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 16, 2007)

Vance said:


> They're coming.
> 
> I might have Manda (Orochimaru's summon) and Temari.



Too bad... It could have been a good one too.


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 16, 2007)

and the fact that he's as big as a mountain?


----------



## Vance (Aug 16, 2007)

I said he's going to rape and degrade her.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 17, 2007)

There's no motive to do so.

Manda probably looks at humans in the same way he'd look at a sack of potatoes. 

Food.

So, to make him go out of his way to rape and degrade her seems alittle weird, if not necessary. Not that the idea itself can't be done in an interesting manner, it just doesn't make sense why something like that would even go down.

There's not alot of characters in the Narutoverse that would ever even think about doing something like that, especially to Temari. Orochimaru doesn't really seem to like women too much, Sasuke is too busy, Deidara likes art, Kazuku likes money, not women. Hidan, maybe, but even then he doesn't really seem like he cares. I mean Ino was there and he didn't say crap.

Itachi might have trouble seeing her, but when he does I doubt his first reaction is going to be

"Omg dude, lemme hit that!"

Same with Kisame.

You best bet is to have Sasori turn her into his puppet or something, and even then it's kind of weak, because they're relatives.

An OC will work, but manda or any of the villains is going to be one of those "wtf" moments.


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

I will have Manda say 

"Hey Sasuke, you sure you don't want a few rounds with her?" 

Sasuke: No

Manda: Okay *eats her*


----------



## Gecka (Aug 17, 2007)

.........


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've learned to expect things like that in vances fanfics. you get used to it after a while


----------



## DarkFire (Aug 17, 2007)

LOL, vance, eats her,....crazy shit


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am finally a Senior Member!
Joy


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

You need to become a paragon of hope.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 17, 2007)

People need to rep me.


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

I repped you.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

You're welcome


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 17, 2007)

No problem


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 17, 2007)

i repped you vance. finally got my rep powers back


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry, it seems as if I need 600 or so more. :sweat


----------



## Vance (Aug 17, 2007)

What are you talking about?


----------



## Dogma (Aug 17, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> i honestly don't know anymore. i was logged out and on page 20 and i saw i quote about symbol and now that i try to find it i can't. am i going fucking nuts?!  i know i saw it cuz i had to read it twice to belive what i was seeing



Wut?  

Who's symbol? I can't remember.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 18, 2007)

> Horoko-suto Siete? You make me laugh -thus again, Tai


 
that's the second rep i've gotten from you yet i still have no idea who you are.(other then an ex-HS member)


----------



## Vance (Aug 19, 2007)

Liberals make me barf, I'm out...


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 19, 2007)

what?


----------



## Gecka (Aug 20, 2007)

lolz. Colbert fits you Vance. just didn't know u were anti-liberal.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 20, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Wut?
> 
> Who's symbol? I can't remember.



What do you mean you have no clue who Symbol is?!  That's freakin' Leorio's character!


----------



## Omega (Aug 20, 2007)

Yaeh guys. Its in asylums sig...any way...


----------



## Dogma (Aug 20, 2007)

Asylum said:


> What do you mean you have no clue who Symbol is?!  That's freakin' Leorio's character!



Don't take such offense too it dude. If you expect me to always remember something that like that, then your highly mistaken. And unfortunately, I did forget. 

I'm not going to apologize for something for something like that, but just know I'm not belittling whatever you have going on with that. I just have things that take priority.

I held my tongue on this one, so get understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Omega (Aug 20, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Don't take such offense too it dude. If you expect me to always remember something that like that, then your highly mistaken. And unfortunately, I did forget.
> 
> I'm not going to apologize for something for something like that, but just know I'm not belittling whatever you have going on with that. I just have things that take priority.
> 
> I held my tongue on this one, so get understand what I'm trying to say.


There was a reason he freaked out like that. Symbol was his best friends Rp char who died in what I think was a gunfight. Thats the reason. So I recommend editing or deleting that post


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with forte.


----------



## Omega (Aug 20, 2007)

Well...seeing that everyone I know has gotten a name change, I think I will change my name to Omega

Omega is the another way of say the End you know the alpha and the omega


----------



## Dogma (Aug 20, 2007)

Forte said:


> There was a reason he freaked out like that. Symbol was his best friends Rp char who died in what I think was a gunfight. Thats the reason. So I recommend editing or deleting that post



I'm not going to do that. You should  know by now, I don't like being told what to do.

I said what I had to say for the moment, It's not really something that requires alot more elaboration. Unless that's what you really want of course.

So basically, I'm going to say it like this.
*
Either shut up about it, or prove to me why I should.
*

Y'all know I'll say what I want to say if given a good enough reason too, but I don't see the need to do so right now.

So just shut up.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 20, 2007)

......harsh.


----------



## Omega (Aug 20, 2007)

Oooook? That was a total vance move but ok. Anyway...must start writin my fic.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 20, 2007)

Vance moment? I guess.

Anyways, which fic are you talking about? I know you've had a couple.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 20, 2007)

why don't you shut up +dogma+


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 20, 2007)

Hm...I don' see how everyone is getting their name changed before me.  Seriously, I've posted my name request three times allready.  The first one was last month, second was two weeks ago, third was today.

Oi.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 20, 2007)

i've never had that problem


----------



## Dogma (Aug 20, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Hm...I don' see how everyone is getting their name changed before me.  Seriously, I've posted my name request three times allready.  The first one was last month, second was two weeks ago, third was today.
> 
> Oi.



I don't know, how it happened so quickly either.

I mean, it took me damn near four weeks. I suppose you could just PM it in, if you feel the need to get it changed right away. Otherwise, I'd just chill and wait for it to get changed in time.

Why do you want to change it? Asylum is a pretty cool alias.


----------



## Vance (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm sick and tired of this Leo bullshit trying to make us sad for slipping someone's name out of our mouth. Listen, either GTFO the internet Asylum until you get that roach out of your ass, or just STFU already.

Avenger, sorry man, but Dogma is right. You always consider putting your unwanted 2 cents in when no one really gives a shit. STFU, or GTFO until you decide to cool off. 

Hi Hakanami, love the Shrimp sig.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 20, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> I'm sick and tired of this Leo bullshit trying to make us sad for slipping someone's name out of our mouth. Listen, either GTFO the internet Asylum until you get that roach out of your ass, or just STFU already.
> 
> Avenger, sorry man, but Dogma is right. You always consider putting your unwanted 2 cents in when no one really gives a shit. STFU, or GTFO until you decide to cool off.
> 
> Hi Hakanami, love the Shrimp sig.



Lo, Vance.  

I've got something for you and Kyon (and a couple of others) to read in a few days. I had an idea, for another new novel. And seeing as school started today, I always like to start with two fresh projects so I can get something done, and published.

Anyways, to make a long story short, I'm going to PM it too y'all to take a look at. I figure if it's not considered a hunk of crap, then it's worth working on.


----------



## Vance (Aug 20, 2007)

Lo, Hakanami. 


My late night parties will be cut short to like, 1:00am because school is coming up. I didn't even do my HW. 

As for the story, might not wanna send it to Kyon, he's Canadian, therefore, he'll try and eat your brains out...Just like he did to that moose...Poor moose.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 21, 2007)

Asylum was great and all but I've had it for almost a year.  Seriously, it's getting boring.  I wanted the name Gin (due to the fact of my avy and sig) but then decided to change it to Saint Jay.

Still waitin' though, un.

Edit: Oh, I'm not upset about Leorio at all.  I might have seemed upset but then again, that's who I am.  I was kidding around the time.  I don' feel sad every time we bring up his name.  But just for rememberance, I keep him in my sig.  Nothing else.  Get it now?


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> Vance moment? I guess.
> 
> Anyways, which fic are you talking about? I know you've had a couple.


Lets see....I got a published megaman fic, an almost done zelda fic and a soon to be naruto featuring 3 holocaust chars. the ussual


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

@Asylum

Joking about those sort of things really ain't funny, just a little info. This Republican has spoken, Liberals, I leave you now.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh fuck it all.  The entire government and justice system is corrupt.


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

I say differently, watch the _Colbert Report_


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 21, 2007)

I have.  That show does tell the news, hardly, yet does it in a manner in order to generated a humor for the crowd.

Vance, have you ever just sat and thought about anything?  I'm not calling you stupid or anything but I'm just saying.  When I'm bored, I just sit down and just think.  You wouldn' know the amount of stuff I theorized in just a matter of moments.


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

If you have so much time to "theorize" and that crap, than you have enough time to update the fic.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 21, 2007)

The System Has Failed


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

Well he got em there


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 21, 2007)

lol Megadeth


----------



## Dogma (Aug 21, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> @Asylum
> 
> Joking about those sort of things really ain't funny, just a little info. This Republican has spoken, Liberals, I leave you now.



You know, as a Democrat. We're going to bump heads about politics, one of these days. 



Asylum said:


> I have.  That show does tell the news, hardly, yet does it in a manner in order to generated a humor for the crowd.



The Daily Show, is a lot more interesting. But quit pointing out of obvious...



> Vance, have you ever just sat and thought about anything?  I'm not calling you stupid or anything but I'm just saying.  When I'm bored, I just sit down and just think. You wouldn' know the amount of stuff I theorized in just a matter of moments.



Considering actual intelligence is just about impossible to gauge, I like to gauge idiocy instead.

Two points!


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

I would also gauge idiocy as well


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

> You know, as a Democrat. We're going to bump heads about politics, one of these days



Oh really? I sense myself slipping... 

I feel that.... HOMELESS PEOPLE ARE LAZY BASTARDS. ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS NEED TO GTFO OR GO TO THE ARMY AND WORK AND DIE FOR THIS COUNTRY, BUSH WAS AN OK PRESIDENT, HILARY CLINTON IS A CUNT. ALL DEMOCRATS MUST BUR- Whoops! 



> The Daily Show, is a lot more interesting. But quit pointing out of obvious...



Now you're dead to me.


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

Lol!! someone has gone to the daily show side!!!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS NEED TO GTFO OR GO TO THE ARMY AND WORK AND DIE FOR THIS COUNTRY,


 
I read something in the newspaper a few months ago and in MI only 3  arabic people had died in the war we're fighting in their fucking country. They don't apply for citizenship until they are to old to be drafted We need to do some raids or something to force them to get citizenship or GTFO  (I'm not racist i just hate when they do crap like that.)


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

Avenger is most wise.


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

lets make him look indian and lets call him a guru! Jk!


----------



## Dogma (Aug 21, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> Oh really? I sense myself slipping...
> 
> I feel that.... HOMELESS PEOPLE ARE LAZY BASTARDS. ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS NEED TO GTFO OR GO TO THE ARMY AND WORK AND DIE FOR THIS COUNTRY, BUSH WAS AN OK PRESIDENT, HILARY CLINTON IS A CUNT. ALL DEMOCRATS MUST BUR- Whoops!



Four points! 

Your views, may change in time. Until then, there's no point in starting up a political debate. As it'd probably be as fruitful as trying to convert an atheist.

All I will say, is that before your so willing to support a war, or people joining the war. 

*Do it yourself.*

That how I think on alot of different things, when talking to those who are ignorant.

I mean, when I'm walking the hallways and I hear people talking about my schools football team (Because we had a bad season last year) I say the same thing.

"Put a damn Jersey on, and do it yourself. Otherwise, shut your trap."

And, considering your not old enough to enlist in the army, (and possibly grasp the truth severity of the situation.) Just don't talk about it, and you won't make friends nor enemies.



> I read something in the newspaper a few months ago and in MI only 3 arabic people had died in the war we're fighting in their fucking country. They don't apply for citizenship until they are to old to be drafted We need to do some raids or something to force them to get citizenship or GTFO (I'm not racist i just hate when they do crap like that.)



Quit acting stupid. :amazed 

Did you ever consider that they don't want to fight in the war?

I mean, no one's going to run up to me and say: 

"OMG dude, they're fighting a war in Africa. It's your country isn't it? Why aren't you fighting too?"

Why?

Because it's not my war to fight. I didn't start it, nor did I support it. So why the hell should I be there? I'm not going to condemn anyone for being in it, but it's not my deal.


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

DOGMA IS A WISE SKINNY MAN ON THE VERG OF STARVATION!!! Hooray! He's like ghandi...except has hair...and is cool...and doesnt give a hoot about peace!


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

> Four points!



  Whatta I win? :starber



> Your views, may change in time. Until then, there's no point in starting up a political debate. As it'd probably be as fruitful as trying to convert an atheist.
> 
> All I will say, is that before your so willing to support a war, or people joining the war.



  Joining the war. 



> *Do it yourself.*



 Where is the instructions? 




> That how I think on alot of different things, when talking to those who are ignorant.
> 
> I mean, when I'm walking the hallways and I hear people talking about my schools football team (Because we had a bad season last year) I say the same thing.



 Football is hard. 




> "Put a damn Jersey on, and do it yourself. Otherwise, shut your trap."



  You actually act uncivilized in front of people? That's a first 




> And, considering your not old enough to enlist in the army, (and possibly grasp the truth severity of the situation.) Just don't talk about it, and you won't make friends nor enemies.



I'm in big aren't I uncle Hakanami? 




> Quit acting stupid. :amazed



I sense war. 





> Did you ever consider that they don't want to fight in the war?



OMG, I never thought that some people wouldn't want to go die for a place that they hated anyways. 




> I mean, no one's going to run up to me and say:
> 
> "OMG dude, they're fighting a war in Africa. It's your country isn't it? Why aren't you fighting too?"



 This post made my entire day worthwhile...




> Why?
> 
> Because it's not my war to fight. I didn't start it, nor did I support it. So why the hell should I be there? I'm not going to condemn anyone for being in it, but it's not my deal



That's racist.  (I just HAD to say that, I'm sorry)


----------



## Dogma (Aug 21, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> Whatta I win?



The internetz :starber 


> Where is the instructions?



...

I don't know? :amazed 



> Football is hard.



Yes it is.  



> You actually act uncivilized in front of people? That's a first



Well, who doesn't?  



> This post made my entire day worthwhile...
> That's racist.  (I just HAD to say that, I'm sorry)



The reply to it, made it worth not working on my story.


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

Your shrimp sig is win. :starber


----------



## Dogma (Aug 21, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> Your shrimp sig is win. :starber



I like it too, but I'm going to change it again when I move up to the next rep title.

(9994) 6 points short, so I'm going to have to dig through my stuff for a good set.


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

Man, who gives you so much rep?


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

Ehehehehe...I supose I should say somthn


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

GIVE HAKANAMI REP NOW!


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

................Ok?


----------



## Dogma (Aug 21, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> Man, who gives you so much rep?



.......

I honestly don't know. It used to be just you, but after a month or two around here, it just kept going up. :amazed

~Thanks Forte.


----------



## Vance (Aug 21, 2007)

Woot!! Forte repped Hakanami, now Hakanami is honorable bastion of truth!


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

SWEET! I have rep powa!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 21, 2007)

Hm...I think I repped Hakanami twice this month.  Both were about trying to kill each other.  If I do remember though, it should be good reps.


----------



## Omega (Aug 21, 2007)

I dont think I can call him dogma...I have to go with Haka...old habit


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 22, 2007)

The legendary Holocaust General (and traitor), Hakanami the Knight.  I will never forget such a grand soldier.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 22, 2007)

THREE BIG BAGS OF TRASH!


----------



## Vance (Aug 22, 2007)

Hakanami is the most wisest person in this forumz! But his stories are long...Too long.


----------



## Dogma (Aug 22, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> Hakanami is the most wisest person in this forumz! *But his stories are long...Too long*.



Hey!

Cyckness liked the story, at the least.

Not to mention, at least they aren't low in quality. :amazed


----------



## Vance (Aug 22, 2007)

I spent all fricking day reading it.  It's great, and I want to see how this punk is going to fight off those bandits...Is there is a slight hint of buttsecks coming up?wtf


----------



## Dogma (Aug 22, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> I spent all fricking day reading it.  It's great, and I want to see how this punk is going to fight off those bandits...Is there is a slight hint of buttsecks coming up?wtf



Buttsecks? No.

More fights? Maybe.

More Captain Blue? Yep.

Less of the stuff that I got bitched at for putting in ISLW. Of course.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Vance (Aug 22, 2007)

Will there be evil shrimp?


----------



## Dogma (Aug 22, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> Will there be evil shrimp?



Possibly


----------



## Vance (Aug 22, 2007)

Evil Boss: Evil Shrimp


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 23, 2007)

I can't really say that he's the wisest person in the forum.  But I can say that he is one of the wisest ones here.


----------



## Vance (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh? *gets up from chair, slightly pissed* Who would that be? *I sound like Hakanami now *


----------



## Omega (Aug 23, 2007)

yes you do!


----------



## Dogma (Aug 23, 2007)

Stephen Colbert said:


> Oh? *gets up from chair, slightly pissed* *Who would that be? **I sound like Hakanami now *



Someone a good deal older, and more experienced then myself. Not everyone there meets that particular quota, but I'm sure there is at least one person.

However, whether Asylum happens to know that particular person, is beyond my knowledge. :amazed


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, for the record, the smartest guy I know is actually a year younger than I am.  And I know that he can tear apart every sentence you say.  Believe me.  Actually, I think I did send him that post you made about my quote.  I have yet to see what he says though.


----------



## Omega (Aug 23, 2007)

Really asylum?...wait how old is he?


----------



## Dogma (Aug 23, 2007)

Asylum said:


> Oh, for the record, the smartest guy I know is actually a year younger than I am.  And I know that he can tear apart every sentence you say.  Believe me.  Actually, I think I did send him that post you made about my quote.  I have yet to see what he says though.



There you go again, making me laugh. 

I don't remember ever claiming perfection, but despite that will you at least give your friend a cookie when they're done?   Wouldn't want a waste of time to go unrewarded after all.

Seriously, if your actually going to waste time to try and prove who's smarter, then your both probably idiots anyways.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 23, 2007)

+Dogma+ said:


> There you go again, making me laugh.
> 
> I don't remember ever claiming perfection, but despite that will you at least give your friend a cookie when they're done?  Wouldn't want a waste of time to go unrewarded after all.
> 
> Seriously, if your actually going to waste time to try and prove who's smarter, *then your both probably idiots anyways*.


 
I'll agree with that :rofl


----------



## Vance (Aug 23, 2007)

Asylum, sorry, but your bluffs are really amusing.


----------



## Gecka (Aug 24, 2007)

When is somebody gonna make a +Dogma+ FC? Somebody should have by now....


----------



## Vance (Aug 24, 2007)

Ask the mods. And don't make one yet, he needs to become more well known throughout the forumz. Making one now will let it die in a few days.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey vance, you updated your fanfic yet?


----------



## Vance (Aug 24, 2007)

Still working on it. Gaara vs Sasuke is going to be EPIC. Sasuke will lose an arm on purpose, Gaara is going to destroy the sand village, and Manda is going to beat the shit out of Temari.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

Illusions​
"Roy Shadow?" Kaitar mumbled to himself as he fixed the gauntlet.  "Why does that name sound so familiar?  I've heard it somewhere to...but where?"

In the back of the tunnel, the echoeing sounds of footsteps came about.  Kaitar leaned his body carefuly towards the wall to his left.  Carefuly, he let his ear merge in with the wall itself.  He could hear what was comming right towards his direction.  His heartbeat calmed down a small amount when he discovered who it was; his brilliant (yet pathetic in his own eyes) partner, Vance.

"What took you so long?!" Kaitar cried out towards Vance as the echoes vibrated the entire tunnels.

"Fuck man!" Vance yelled back.  "That seriously hurt, especially with my ears."

Vance walked out of the shadows, with Symbol over his shoulder (who was still holding on the his guitar), cleaning his left ear with his pinky.  He took a silent look at Kaitar when he watched him merge out of the wall.  He always found that to be disturbing for some reason.  Then, his attention turned to the pool of blood that he finally stepped in.

"What the fuck did you kill?  Seven little runts?"

Kaitar massaged his shoulder, still being wounded from that dog's bite.  "One called Hatake Kaka-"

"WHERE THE FUCK IS THE RUNT?!" Vance finally noticed when Kaitar rubbed his shoulder.

"He is with me," a voice in the back spoke with authority.

Both turned around and saw none other than Gamma carrying Naruto in both of his arms.  He glared at the teenager looking members who called themselves "Elite" members.  He did not say another word to them but look foward and continue to walk over the remains of Kakashi.

"Gamma-sama," Kaitar began, "do you know a person named Roy Shadow?"

Gamma looked back at both members.  He closed his eyes and replied, "Asylum gave us an order to find a way to drain out his true energy into ours by performing the ritual we will use on this boy."  He jestured towards Naruto.  "By doing so, we gave him a small fraction of our powers, nothing horrid but it was believed by Arrixam that it was neccessary.  Sadly, it was our downfall in the incident."

Vance stepped up, "So why keep it a big secret?  Do you guys hold a lot of pride in this or something?"

Gamma put Naruto down, regardless if he was in the blood pool or not.  "We do take pride but we do not do so in a way that will misguid us.  It was nothing of importance to us.  Just another mission.  I believe you were there, Kaitar."

Kaitar tried not to move so much, "Then why don't I remember anything?"

Gamma looked down at Kakashi, "Do you know why we are much stronger than these beings?  I can tell that when he was fighting you, he was attempting to protect the boy.  Doing so allowed his powers to increase ten folds."

Vance made a jesture saying, _"we know!"_

Gamma continued, "However, can you tell me why this failed and that Kaitar broke the limits of power reality holds upon normal beings?"

Both Kaitar and Vance thought about this.

"It is because, we do not exist among the physical realms."

Both Vance and Kaitar gave Gamma horrified looks.  None of them could say anything.

"We are nothing more than ghosts specifically.  That is why we hold the ability of Tongue; to walk on water; to never age; to break the limits of power.  Both magically and scientifically speaking, our bodies are nothing more than spiritual beings that radiate an Aura energy that we use in order to fake the essence of physical.  How else can we live in Purgatory?"

He continued to walk down the road, expecting either Vance or Kaitar to bring Naruto along with him.  Out of curiosity though, where was his partner?


----------



## PugMug (Aug 30, 2007)

This Stephen Colbert fellow got banned again? Must've been a prick,


----------



## Omega (Aug 30, 2007)

Nah...he just has a tendency to start a flame war


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

Ah Phantom.  What was it your character can do again?​


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 30, 2007)

Guns don't kill people,
I Kill people!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 30, 2007)

Your next in line Cronos.  I hope you read.​


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 30, 2007)

I die?
Oh well,
they can kill me but I still get the final fuck you.


----------



## Omega (Aug 30, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> Ah Phantom. What was it your character can do again?​


Gravity manipulation, my oh famous Gravity bomb (Drk blue sphere with black elec discharge, Giant 8 bladed shuriken called Lotus buster, Open rifts and uses them to travel great distance. Im also sure you remember my special. The 8 holes around the enemy and the shuriken comes out of the rifts.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 30, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=For3Enqlax8&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Omega (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats that? yur theme?

this is mine


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Aug 31, 2007)

Cute.  Listen to the words next time.​


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm sure it's an emo song.
While waiting for the next chapter I'm gonna do this.

**Dances Like Peter To Beverly Hills Cop Theme**

He he hehe he he hehe.
He he hehe he he he
He he hehehehe and then another he he hehehe.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 3, 2007)

I like the fact that you can wait patiently for your inspirational part of this story.


However, is that all you really do?  I mean seriously; do you ever do anything else?


Well it is not my business anyways.


But if I ever do see that Kaitar again, I'll give him something he'll never forget!


----------



## Dogma (Sep 3, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> I like the fact that you can wait patiently for your inspirational part of this story.
> 
> 
> However, is that all you really do?  I mean seriously; do you ever do anything else?
> ...



What's up with the Kakashi pictures? Did you develop a fetish or something? 

And what did Kaitar do, Did he e-dump someone? Because if he did, that's so awesome.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 3, 2007)

*sigh* according to this story, he tore my arm apart and killed me.  Supposedly anyways.


But other than that, I just like to pop up every once in a while.


----------



## Dogma (Sep 4, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> *sigh* according to this story, he tore my arm apart and killed me.  Supposedly anyways.
> 
> 
> But other than that, I just like to pop up every once in a while.



Yeah, but you wrote the story. So doesn't that mean you got self-pwned?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 4, 2007)

nice kakashi pics asylum/someone :rofl


----------



## Dogma (Sep 4, 2007)

Eh, he's just being weird as usual. 

First it was the all blue font, and then this.

Whatever comes next aught to be something.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 6, 2007)

Next time it will be with my characters instead of Kakashi.  Still trying to draw Arrixam though.  He's one tough cookie.

For the record, I like being weird so if ya'll have a problem then I suggest you complain!


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 7, 2007)

lol, arxy aint that hard to draw. (i don't think i'll live much longer if he finds out i called him that :rofl . i saw the name in a fanfic and he apparently hates that name :rofl )


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 8, 2007)

What the fuck?!  Hard to draw?  Bullshit all over this forum.


Never, ever call me Arrxy.  The only one who ever has called me that would be my dead partner, Temptus.  I shot him for that.


But it's not like you knew that allready.


I suppose I can forgive you for that this time.  After that, I'll shoot you.


----------



## Gecka (Sep 8, 2007)

.....i think Asylum has snapped.....


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 8, 2007)

I love you too man.​


----------



## Dogma (Sep 8, 2007)

Didn't feel like posting the pics so you went back to weird (lame) habit No.1?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 8, 2007)

Actually no.  If I have hardly anything to say than I won't post up the pictures.  I always have my photobucket account on.


...wait a minute!  I happen to like my weird habits.  If you just go towards the fanclub section, there are a lot of people who use the No. 1 idea.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 8, 2007)

arxy shoot me? he couldn't hit the broad side of vance's mom.... :rofl


----------



## Omega (Sep 8, 2007)

......Speak the trth avenger does...hehehehehe...vances mom....broad side.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 8, 2007)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Omega (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey saint jay! Like the pics...I was thinking of doing that also (I still might) But my parents are annoying when it comes to me using printer paper(...What!? The pic comes out bad when I use loose leaf paper)...Anyway...I was thinkig of making a pic where my rp char (Phantom the master) gets pwned unmercifully by some random lady...but this is whats i gots so far.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's what I did: I made an original picture of Saint Jay Arrixam Pevensie.  Then, I traced the overall details that I wanted.  I just added in the face details like this one with the eyes closed.


Plus I only used one sheet of paper.  Just managed to fit the multiple amounts of emotions together.  After that, head on towards Mytheme.com, then to the animator section, then just fix the size to fit whatever you want.  I'm currently trying to get them all colored but I'm having trouble since my BlackStylus program has a virus.


----------



## Omega (Sep 9, 2007)

i sorta figured that you made a original one and traced the whole figure wxcept for the face...pretty smart...well good luck on the virus...(they are really a pain in the ass)

btw I thought the pic of asylum pissed off was funny!


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Sep 9, 2007)

Asylum?  That was Arrixam Pevensie.​


----------



## Dogma (Sep 9, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> Asylum?  That was Arrixam Pevensie.​



OMG!

What a  fallacious error. :amazed


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 9, 2007)

i used cyber defender to get rid of a virus and as anti-spyware and a firewall. it works great, although finding it can be a pain in the ass if you want the free version :


----------



## Omega (Sep 9, 2007)

*Face-fault* Sorry...I really haven't been up to date with everthing...MUGEN...you know...trying to make Phantom the master as a playable char but ending up as a complete failure


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 9, 2007)

what???????????


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 10, 2007)

Got nothin' better to do......

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gtl-zJaHTg&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]

Just watch it.


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 10, 2007)

and you are?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 10, 2007)

hey avenger! whas up?! man i've been bored at school. care to argue pointlessly in gabbly?


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 10, 2007)

and you are? and i don't have the link to the gabbly and i do not feel like looking it up ATM.


----------



## Omega (Sep 10, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> what???????????


Customizable fighting game...look at my avy and then look at this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4fH0UR3PfQ[/YOUTUBE]

Pwnsome...arent I?


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2007)

i'm Cythose man!!! how could u not remember me? *sobs*


----------



## txsfld (Sep 11, 2007)

lolz forgot i was in this thing holocaust right


----------



## Gecka (Sep 11, 2007)

Vance the Samurai? heh u weren't that active....


----------



## txsfld (Sep 11, 2007)

yah wasnt really my thing

vince the samurai


----------



## Avenger2112 (Sep 11, 2007)

hmmm, Cythose. Doesn't ring a bell, but then again i forget about people who quit


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 12, 2007)

Cythose the Reaper was one of our first members here on Naruto Forums.


----------



## Omega (Oct 12, 2007)

I forgot what # i was when i joined....15-20 maybe? Any way...Horok suto threads are being bumped ...@_@


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 12, 2007)

*cleans hands* no need to thank me.  I ony took me an estimate of 34 minutes.


----------



## Omega (Oct 12, 2007)

u are too great....Oh just an update for you...I am thinking about making a horoko suto ff on ff.net. You know...just as characters...not in the group. (If i was able to put us in the group in the fic i would have) 1. We come from the village hidden within the twilighte. and a genin group (me, Kaitar, Ninaya) go participate in the chuunin exam...im not going to get too indepth...for the story is in the pre-mature stage. (this was inspired by reapers masqurade)


----------



## Vance (Oct 12, 2007)

_Vince the Samurai? _


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 12, 2007)

It was an epic post vance, vince the samuari=made of epic win, make a fic bout it


----------



## Vance (Oct 12, 2007)

_Vince the Samurai=Shit

Vance the Sniper=Win.

Oh, who here supports +Dogma+ becoming a moderator? _


----------



## Dogma (Oct 13, 2007)

Vance said:


> _Vince the Samurai=Shit
> 
> Vance the Sniper=Win.
> 
> Oh, who here supports +Dogma+ becoming a moderator? _



Lulz. 

I'm not sure what's more awesome about you, Vance.

The stuff you say, or the fact that you've got Vegeta in your avatar.


----------



## Vance (Oct 13, 2007)

_Prolly the fact that I am calling Hinata shit in the HoU. _


----------



## Dogma (Oct 13, 2007)

~I'm trying my best not to get angry in that thread, but Kimmanaro and FMA9 piss me off pretty quickly.


----------



## Vance (Oct 13, 2007)

_They're both trolls. Watch me utterly destroy them. 

Kimimaro negged me. _


----------



## Dogma (Oct 13, 2007)

Vance said:


> _They're both trolls. Watch me utterly destroy them.
> 
> Kimimaro negged me. _



Nah just NaruHina if not just Hinata tards. I start things about Hinata with them all the time, because I think the statement was retarded or something of the sort.

Kiminaro negs just about everybody. But FMA9 has no guts.


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 13, 2007)

Where? i wanna get in on the fun


----------



## Vance (Oct 13, 2007)

_HoU....I hate those two._


----------



## Dogma (Oct 13, 2007)

Aye.

Though not all Hinata fans are all that bad, I hate the fact that most of them are melodramatic crybabies or hero's. 

Which are my least liked kind of people. I think those two fall right into that catergory.

~Though for the record, Almaseti is win. Gabzilla takes a close second.


----------



## Vance (Oct 13, 2007)

_gabzilla is cool. 

Kyon is still the Number 1 Badass._


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 13, 2007)

Kyon? Haven't seen him  in quite a while, still here in the FF section?


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 22, 2007)

BUMP

Update?
Unlikely.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 23, 2007)

I was just reading this.  And dear god!  I made so many mistakes and errors that not even I can read it.  It was fun at first but I think I'm going to just remake the entire thing.  Possibly only put in the original team before Vance recruited a massive amount of unnecessary troops.  Excluding Darkfire and Hakanami of course.

I'm going to remake this story. In a brand new thread okay?


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 25, 2007)

Does that mean your phasing me out?


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 25, 2007)

Tell you what, I'll update this one every once in a while.  However, I just seriously want to remake this story.  Seriously.


----------



## HK-47 (Oct 25, 2007)

Foolish me.


----------



## Omega (Oct 25, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> Tell you what, I'll update this one every once in a while. However, I just seriously want to remake this story. Seriously.


I know that feeling man...it sucks...but thats why we rewrite stories...to make them better


----------



## Avenger2112 (Oct 26, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> before Vance recruited a massive amount of unnecessary troops.


 
Those "unnecessary troops happen to be the only ones reamining in Horokosuto that haven't quit or joined the midknights


----------



## DarkFire (Oct 28, 2007)

Meh, his choice we can't do anything about it


----------



## Vance (Oct 28, 2007)

_Those "unneeded troops" happened to include Hakanami and DarkFire.

So STFU_


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Oct 29, 2007)

Avenger2112 said:


> Those "unnecessary troops happen to be the only ones reamining in Horokosuto that haven't quit or joined the midknights



Actually...possibly anyways.

I did have a few plans with Avenger the Duelist and Phantom the Master.  Supposidly anyways.


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 2, 2007)

.


----------



## Dogma (Nov 3, 2007)

Vance said:


> _Those "unneeded troops" happened to include Hakanami and DarkFire.
> 
> So STFU_





Saint Jay said:


> I was just reading this.  And dear god!  I made so many mistakes and errors that not even I can read it.  It was fun at first but I think I'm going to just remake the entire thing.  Possibly only put in the original team before Vance recruited a massive amount of unnecessary troops.  *Excluding Darkfire and Hakanami of course*.
> 
> I'm going to remake this story. In a brand new thread okay?



Darkfire and I would still be in it then, as we're excluded from the other people who Vance recruited out of no where. I remember some of the people who I recruited kicked ass and left, but some of the guys who Vance got, sucked.

Who knows. 

You can go for it, though you probably won't do it anyways.


----------



## Vance (Nov 3, 2007)

_Kenpachi looks like he's gonna rape some asses in the upcoming chapters._


----------



## Omega (Nov 3, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> Actually...possibly anyways.
> 
> I did have a few plans with Avenger the Duelist and Phantom the Master. Supposidly anyways.


Really?...well speaking of pantom I fannaly finished another pahntom pic. Its called Maverick Phantom. Maverick Phantom is a part of Phantom and is a seprarate being on it own...like hollow ichigo.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Nov 4, 2007)

That is actually very good.  People do have their own style of Anime/Manga but that is possibly the most original I've seen so far.  Nicely done.


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 4, 2007)

Vance said:


> _Kenpachi looks like he's gonna rape some asses in the upcoming chapters._



lol,Kenpachi b&.


----------



## Vance (Nov 4, 2007)

lol





> ,Kenpachi b&.



_I really miss him. _


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 4, 2007)

As much as I hate to say it but I miss him too.


----------



## Vance (Nov 5, 2007)

_You don't like Kenpachi?_


----------



## Dogma (Nov 5, 2007)

What'd he get banned for?


----------



## Vance (Nov 5, 2007)

_Flaming. Then I negged the guy who cursed him out, he got mad, gave me + rep, then he made a dupe, and sent two PMs flaming me. Now he's banned.

Oh yeah, don't mess with Vance and Kenpachi. _


----------



## Dogma (Nov 5, 2007)

Damn...

Now I want to get banned for something cooler thing being a troll.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm just surprised that you've never gotten banned for being the typical jackass that you've allways been.


----------



## Dogma (Nov 6, 2007)

Saint Jay said:


> I'm just surprised that you've never gotten banned for being the typical jackass that you've allways been.



Lulz, they can't ban me for something like that.

Because you won't get banned if you make the mods laugh at what your doing wrong.


----------



## Vance (Nov 7, 2007)

_@Saint Jay

You keep talking about ban, wasn't it you who was too much of a pussy to leave your real name in negs/reps and got rep banned for it? 

~No : LOS, because I'm fucking serious now._


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 7, 2007)

Vance said:


> _You don't like Kenpachi?_



He was a little iffy with me.


----------



## Vance (Nov 7, 2007)

_@Slash

Stop with the god damn : LOS smiley. It's stops being funny after the first three times._


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 7, 2007)

As you wish.


----------



## Vance (Nov 8, 2007)

_ Hellz ya._


----------



## HK-47 (Nov 8, 2007)

Uh huh


----------

